#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  > Building in Thailand Famous Threads >  >  Finding and Building a Residence for Mr and Mrs MTSINTERNATIONAL

## SEA Traveler

This thread post is based on actual events.  As only some of the events that lead up to the final outcome of this project have occurred and others have yet to occur, the progress updates where be periodic.  Comments and constructive suggestions welcomed. 

As far back as 1997, the decision was pretty clear that the retirement residence for Mr and Mrs "MTSINTERNATIONAL" would be in Thailand.  The question was, "where"?  Being from BKK with resident family members there, the spouse was more inclined to want to reside in or close to BKK.  I, on the other hand, prefer some solitude and for that reason alone, let alone the long and endless list of other reasons, prefer having my residence out of Bangkok.  So, until we had a joint consensus of where the Mr & Mrs "MTSINTERNATIONAL" Thai residence should be, we looked, but took our time.  We looked in BKK, we looked near BKK, we considered Prachenburi area, and we looked in Hua Hin.  There was no apparent evidence of reaching or getting closer to a consensus and since it is just the two of us, we were looking for something that we could both live with.

We were then living and working outside of Thailand but in another Asian country which was only about a 5 hour plane ride away so we were not in any hurry.  Anyways as time passed and we got closer to the planned retirement date of 2008, our efforts to find the future location of the retirement dream house location became our dedicated mission, beginning in 2005, during our many and frequent trips to Thailand.  By then, we had made many trip to the Rayong and Sattahip area of Thailand.  Both Rayong and Sattahip, as most readers of the TD forum are well aware, are both on the same side of BKK as the new airport.  Additionally, the highways between Rayong/Sattahip area and the new airport and BKK were planned with major portions completed and others still in the process of being completed.  So, with the commute time between BKK and a site where we were both content on setting up our residence reduced to a time and distance that was far enough away to provide the desired privacy yet close enough which we could go on a 1 day road trip, we agreed on the Rayong/Sattahip area.  Great.  We would be near the water, near the golf courses, close enough to restaurants and city stuff yet had plenty of undeveloped land, and we had some family in the area but not so many or so close as what the family members would be had we lived in the BKK.  Dont get me wrong, I love the family but having some distance so that visits are not unannounced or an everyday/ever night occurrence is best for all involved.  Enough said.  So, Rayong/Sattahip area it was.

During our many visits to Thailand during 2005 and 2006, we looked at land lots inside a development and land with no association with a development we looked at prebuilt houses and floor plans for a house to be built on our own land.  

We were flexible about some things and no so flexible about other things.  We preferred a single floor house.  I was not so sure that I wanted to be taking steps 20 years or so from now but we did not rule out a 2 story house floor plan.

I wanted a swimming pool and that was pretty much a given.

A small garden was something we though we wanted but not a mandate. 

I wanted a wall.  Not one of those 1 meter high walls or a wall that could be seen through.  As I said before, I wanted some privacy and with the swimming pool, I thought it best to be able to have a wall to a height that I determined and not of a height that I was limited to because of the rules of the development.

Anyway, we looked and looked and looked.  The wife and I are pretty much in tune with what each of us like and dont like so after walking out of place after place that we looked at, we had a good idea that neither one of use particularly thought it was for us.

We saw some beautiful places that we liked but they were either out of our established price range or there was something that did meet our established criteria.  No pool, or the pool was only the size of a hot tub or the color of the pool tiles were hideous; or the development had restrictions on how high the perimeter wall could be; or the land was too close to a major road; or the land was too close to the Navy installation where explosives were assembled; or the lots of land were smaller than we desired and when we expressed interest in purchasing 2 lots next to one another, one or the other lot was not available or the developed required that a house be built on each lot.  For one reason or another we were unable to immediately find what we were looking for.

We did find one development that met our criteria.  The houses were well constructed, they each had a pool, option for building either 1 or 2 story house of the builder/developers design which we liked the designs, and a wide choice of lots.  We picked the lot that we liked and not being a couple to rush into anything, decided that we would discuss and think about it for a while.  We wanted to keep our options open and wanted to look around a little more.  We ended up going back to this development site multiple times but were still not ready to commit.    

While driving around one day in an area slightly North East of Pattaya, we did see a house for sale that was appealing.  We called the number on the sale sign and within minutes we were granted access to the house to look around.  Perfect.  Everything was perfect.  The pool, the size of the land and the individual rooms.  The colors of the paint were appealing and the house floor plan was perfect.  The kitchen was western and it was hard to find anything really wrong with the house.  All was perfect except that the location of this house was closer to Pattaya city than what I desired and the access road from Pattaya to the house was narrow and heavily traveled with motorcycles.  Anyway, we looked at the house no less than 3 or 4 times and in each case, we (it was mostly me) walked away with the same conclusion of the house is nice but the location is not exactly what we want.  The spouse was convinced as well as I was able to explain my logic for not particularly caring for that exact location.  So, we decided to look some more.

Next day, were are visiting at the spouses father who happens to be staying at one of his houses, this one in Sattahip.  After, making that friendly visit we head off in the direction of Utaphao, Ban Chang and Rayong province.  After looking at a few housing developments in that area we passed Pala Beach area headed toward Sukumvitt, I think it is highway 3 as well.  Anyway, a sign, looking what I thought said Land for Sale in Thai, caught my attention and I put on the car breaks.  The spouse confirmed my intuition and indicated that the sign did indeed say Land for Sale.  We proceeded up the small coconut tree lined soi to check things out..

This is what we saw:   




This is the sub soi leading up to land site lots that were for sale.  Beginning just to the right in this picture where the banana tress are located up to about 1 kilo there were lots of approximately 100 sq meters.  Only a few lots had been purchased and only one lot had a house already built.  On the left side of the sub soi, the empty lots started after approximately 250 meters up to the same 1 kilo distance.  As I recall, the pricing of the lots ranged from a high of 5000 baht per sq meter for those lots closer to the primary soi to 3500 baht per sq meter for those furthest back from the primary soi.  Lots in between were priced at 4500 baht per sq meter.  As the site of these this land lot sites are not way upcountry, the price per sq meter may seen a little high but in reality, after doing considerable research, found that the lot prices were extremely fare and reasonable.

Upon entrance to this sub soi, the area looked like a preferred area in which to build.  It was quiet and off the main and secondary soi up the sub soi.  There were 2 golf courses within 3 -4 kilometers, seafood restaurant and a non tourist beach 1.5 kilo down the 2 lane coconut lined secondary soi, and not too distant from LOTUS Shopping and highway access.  Things were looking up. 

(more on this project to come)

----------


## SEA Traveler

As we proceeded up this sub soi, this 4 lot parcel of land (just under 1 Rai or 400 sq meters) appeard attractive.  The frontage of the property is East - West with the front corner of the below picture being the North West corner.  It is a corner lot with a North South running side alley way.

----------


## BosseO

Wifey and I bought a 412 sqm plot in the area just 2 weeks ago. 1.6 km from Payoon/Pala Beach. It is in a development with about 50 houses built. The land was 3.125 b. a sqm. We will build a big 2-story house of 246 sqm, that (hopefully) according to the contract, will be finished in August. No private pool, but there is land enough for it. With our present changes of the house plans it will cost us around 3.6 mil. b. total.

BosseO.

----------


## johpam

just under 1 Rai or 400 sq meters
I thought that 1 Rai was about 1600 sq meters or 400 sq wa

----------


## SEA Traveler

> just under 1 Rai or 400 sq meters
> I thought that 1 Rai was about 1600 sq meters or 400 sq wa


"Mea Colpa"!  

"My Bad"!  

I stad corrected.  

U R correct johpam. 

I'll make the adjustment in my master copy.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Wifey and I bought a 412 sqm plot in the area just 2 weeks ago. 1.6 km from Payoon/Pala Beach. It is in a development with about 50 houses built. The land was 3.125 b. a sqm. We will build a big 2-story house of 246 sqm, that (hopefully) according to the contract, will be finished in August. No private pool, but there is land enough for it. With our present changes of the house plans it will cost us around 3.6 mil. b. total.
> 
> BosseO.


Sounds nice neighbor.  I'd like to compare plans someday.  The development sounds familiar.  Gated community near golf course?  U in country now?  U going to be in country mid to end of Jan 08?

----------


## BosseO

Yes, there is 5 golf courses not too far away. No secret that the place is called Payoon Green Ville. My wife refused to buy a plot outside an area with security.
Left LoS last Sunday. We will be back as soon as our house in Denmark is sold or latest in May for an inspection trip.

BosseO, not danish just relocated by employer.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Driving up the sub soi, here are some of the then available lots.  The top picture is looking West.  The bottom 2 pictures are looking East.  When last at the site in Oct 07, I was advised that most of the lots had been purchased.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Stop the car!  We stopped the car and got out to look around at this corner lot area of about 1 Rai (400 sq wha – thanks “johpam” for pointing out my previously stated conversion).  Using the mental picture of that house from North East of Pattaya that we saw and liked (except for the location) as a modeling template, I envisioned the placement of that house with a slight redesign to fit on the land that we were currently looking at.  The vision was just what I was looking for.  I did a rough sketch of my thoughts of how the house, pool, driveway, and garden would be positioned on paper and showed it to my lovely bride (not that she was a recent bride for me but none the less “my bride”).  She was unable to envision any other way but in showing her the rough sketch layout, we were able to discuss.  It was a 2 way discussion with some minor adjustments to the sketch and weighing the pros and cons.  

15 minuets later I asked, “What do you think?  Do you like it?”.  “It’s ok” was her response.  

Although the spouse already knew what I though we were looking for, I reiterated all the things that I liked about the land, the location, the price along with what I thought were advantages for this particular lot location.  

OK, where is the land owner?  
As we got back in the car and started to return back to the entrance of the sub soi to see if there was a phone number on the “lots for sale sign”, an elderly Thai man walked our way.  We stopped and talked to this elderly Thai man and as we found out, he was the owner of the land.  We walked the land and we asked him a whole bunch of questions. 

the following few pictures show the site land lots that we were looking at and discussing.  this top picture is from the North East corner looking South West.


the below picture is along the West side looking East.


the below picture is from the North West corner lookin South East.




Khun was able to answer all our questions to our satisfaction.  Khun showed us the lot chenault markers, pointed out the tapioca farm to the south of the land and pointed out that an Aussie had purchased some of the land just across the sub soi and down about 50 meters.  Khun indicated that the lots beginning at this sub soi and alley intersection which was approximately 200 meters from the entrance way were less than the lots closer to the secondary soi.  Khun quoted the price of the land at 4500 baht per sq meter.  I asked if there might be a reduction in the price if one was interested in more than 1 of the lots and he indicated that we could discuss that if I was in fact interested in purchasing.  We informed Khun that we wanted to look around some more and would contact him if interested.  

The spouse and I hung around, walked the land some more, and were able to talk to a Thai couple that had just moved in to their newly constructed home.  They were friendly enough and provided the insight we were looking for as it relates to the land, the area, and the seller of the land.  All seemed OK.

the below 3 pictures are of houses in the immediate area and adjacent to the land lots we were looking at. 






As we returned to the car and proceeded toward the exit and secondary soi, Khun the land owner was there at the corner.  As it turns out, his son owns the house there on the corner and his other son and daughter-in-law own a noodle shop there on the corner.

We stopped and talked to Khun some more.  I told him that we were interested in the four lots of land, asked what kind of reduction in price he might consider, and what he wanted for a deposit until we could work the details to have money transferred and change the chenault.  Khun reduced the price slightly, indicated that the deposit was 175,000 baht, and we set a date for 4 months down the road for closing the deal.  The deposit papers we drawn up and signed, the deposit money handed exchanged, and we all had some drinks to seal the deal.  An hour later we were headed back to the hotel in North Pattaya.

It wasn’t 30 seconds after we got back in the car that the spouse says to me that she did not realize I had the amount of money with me for the deposit and wondered why I had not conferred with her about the purchase.  Hummm!  After a few minutes of discussion I did determine that she was not opposed to the site of the land purchase so I further reflected on the “OK, Up To You” innuendo that she gave me while we were looking at and discussion the potential for building there.  With that out of the way and her now realizing that I had consulted and received what I though was her concurrence we proceeded back to North Pattaya and celebrated.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> 15 minuets later I asked, What do you think? Do you like it?. Its ok was her response.


In my experience, when the wife says "It's OK", she actually means "I hate it".  :Wink:  Nevertheless, nice thread, and thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ban Saray

Those last two houses look like gigantic heat sinks to me.
Does anyone in this country ever think about environmentally friendly house plans instead of concrete blocks?????

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Does anyone in this country ever think?


Nope.

----------


## a. boozer

As I live in Ban Chang, and am often in the Phayoon/Phala area, will be greatly interested in hearing more about your house building. We had a new home built, finished in March this year, we were extremely lucky in having found a not only competent, but adaptable builder, which certainly eased the project.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> 15 minuets later I asked, What do you think? Do you like it?. Its ok was her response. 
> 
> 
> In my experience, when the wife says "It's OK", she actually means "I hate it".  Nevertheless, nice thread, and thanks for sharing!


Thanks Whiteshiva but I advised my spouse a long time ago to "Say what you mean and mean what you say".  So, with that in mind, she does just that.  And, after the spouse and I discussed the issue, she was totally in agreement with the advantages of locating and purchasing where we did.  She is now on board with what "OUR" decision was.  (Wow, I lucked that one out with the spouse didn't I?  or possibly I'm not out of the woods yet....  we shall see...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smile:  ).

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Those last two houses look like gigantic heat sinks to me.
> Does anyone in this country ever think about environmentally friendly house plans instead of concrete blocks?????


It is possible that the only interest in "green" in Thailand is for the "green back"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  . 

Not that it is correct but people in general tend to stick with what they know, not with what is necessarily the best.  

Let's remember, we expats are the ones who are the few odd balls, not the other way around...

----------


## SEA Traveler

> As I live in Ban Chang, and am often in the Phayoon/Phala area, will be greatly interested in hearing more about your house building. We had a new home built, finished in March this year, we were extremely lucky in having found a not only competent, but adaptable builder, which certainly eased the project.


Stay tuned boozer, I plan on having this story completed by next year this time.  The story line may be adjusted to "the good, the bad, and the ugly" but it will be a story non the less.

Congrats on your home purchase and finding a builder you were satisfied with.  I think I have the same as there are some honest and reliable locals around.  Just hope mine is one of them.  I've seen some of his work and it meets the standard.... the wifes standard and I'm going to be keeping as close an eye on it as I can so we shall see.  You have any pics and constructive advisement on what to look for?  I'm accepting PMs....

----------


## SEA Traveler

(Approximately 4 months later)                              
Oct 2006

Getting the finances in order was not too much of an issue, it was the carrying around of the balance for the payment of the land that I didn’t feel comfortable with.  We called Khun Land and arranged to meet to look at the land, make payment, and have the Chenote changed to the wife’s name.  Yup, sometime you just gotta take that chance but after being together for 12 years and having a great relationship for that time period, the odds were in my/our favor.

I signed off on the paperwork that indicated that I had no financial interests associated with the land purchase and that the funds were totally those of the wife.  The wife likewise completed all of her paper work, paid the associated fee and that was that.  We were now land owners.  

Khun Land had a little bit of a hard time getting the paper bag full of money out of my hands afterwards but after he promised to buy the seafood dinner that evening down on Pala Beach I released my grip on the bag full of baht.  

With the deal closed, the wife and I met with the owner of the house we looked at in North Pattaya.  I will call him Khun D.  Anyway, having established a relationship with Khun D., having a good feeling of his ability and integrity as well as his building practices, we discussed with Khun D. about his being our contractor for the project.  We had decided to use the house that Khun D. built in North Pattaya as our template in which to start our project.  Khun D. provided us with a copy of the complete set of engineering designs and floor plans from which to layout our floor plan and for the next 9 months to a year we further developed the plans as we wanted for our house project.

During the next two weeks that we had left in Thailand on this trip, I wanted the 1 Rai of land cleared of the vegetation and have some dirt layed on the land to elevate the land above the street level.  Additionally, we had wanted a perimeter wall to be placed at some time in the not to distant future.  We advised Khun D. of our thoughts and we layed out the game plan.  The next day, the land vegetation was removed.  See below pictures: 






and two days later the dirt for land fill started to arrive.  In the end, the land fill effort took 2 full days and 137 truckloads of dirt.  Here are some pictures of the trucks bringing the dirt. 

 











I counted the trucks and upon completion, made payment.  That was in October 2006.  

The plan was to start construction of the perimeter wall 2 months later, let the dirt settle, and then around a year later, sometime in early January 2008, begin construction of the house.  After all, that would allow some time for the dirt to settle, for us to work the details of the floor plan that we wanted, and to get our affairs in order for retirement.

Construction of the wall was started and completed in December 2006.  Here are some pictures of the wall being built. 













 

  

The wall is approximately 2 .2 meters in height and is a full block width on the front (North) and West side.  The South and East sides of the wall were &#189; block width.  Plenty thick enough.  The pillars were built to accept electrical wire for the placement of lamps on the top of the pillars and there is exposed rebar at the top in which to secure some additional iron railing at the top of the wall if we decided we wanted it.  At the front of the wall, we allowed for both a vehicle entrance and a pedestrian entrance.  Here are some pictures of the completed wall (minus lights, entrance gates, and top railing). 







Until the next update, happy posting!!!

----------


## SEA Traveler

(Approximately 1 year later) 
October 2007

It has been a year since we were in Thailand and were anxious to see the completed wall and area near our planned house construction site.  On our drive from North Pattaya to the future residence of MTSINTERNATIONAL in Ban Chang, Rayong province, we stopped and picked up about 50 bamboo stakes &#190; meter in length and some colored ribbon.  I had my plan to use the stakes and ribbon to layout the floor plan of the house on the land site.  Upon arrival at the site of the future residence of MTSINTERNATIONAL, we examined the wall and noticed no irregularities.  Khun had cleared away the small amount of brush that had grown on the dirt placed there a year earlier and all looked well at the site.

The construction of the Auusie’s house 50 meters down the road had progressed and resembled a house now but still had a way to go.  One thing that I did notice about the Aussie’s house was that he had vinyl framed windows installed.  Although I had planned on also using vinyl framed windows, the style was somewhat different than what was being used in the Aussie’s house.  Anyway, it was good to see that some progress was being made in the neighborhood.

For the past year we had be corresponding with Khun our contractor about our tweaking of the floor plan but it wasn’t until we layed out the floor plan with the bamboo stakes and ribbon that we were able to make our final adjustments.  Both the wife and I were pleased with being able to see and walk the actual layout in true dimension and Khun was good enough to hear what we had to offer about the final resulting floor plan modifications.  OK, no more changes right???  Don’t bet the farm.  Until it’s done there is always the opportunity to make changes.

Here I am staking out the floor plan on the land.







After walking the house floor plan layout, we made an initial trip into Rayong city to look at and price tiles and wood flooring.  The next day and for the following few days we went to Home Pro and several of the other local Pattaya home supply stores to again look at tiles, wood flooring as well as to get an idea of the type and price of counter tops, kitchen cabinets, door hardware, sinks, mirrors, towel racks, toilets, cooking range, etc.  For any one who has done this before, you know that it isn’t that difficult to come out more confused than when you went in.  Anyway, we had a good idea of the style, colors, and prices of items and although we were not yet ready to make a decision, this information provided the basis for our planning process to continue.

We then proceeded back up to Bangkok to the teak wood door capitol of Thailand to look at the various styles and prices of teak wood doors.  There was much commonality to the styles and pricing and I found it a matter of whom was able to best provide good solid information on their product, the process for making the doors, describing the various wood finishes offered and whether or not delivery to Ban Chang was included in the price.  We found 1 shop where a manager or possibly the owner spoke English and was able to describe his products and the door making process with profound knowledge.  He allowed us to take some pictures of the various style doors that we liked and he priced these doors for us.

Here is a picture of the double teak wood door that we selected as a very possible choice for our front door.  It comes framed, each door is 90 x 200 cm, and has a finish of A/B.



The other exterior doors and interior doors are all 80 x 200 cm and will have an A or A/B finish as we specify.  Here is a picture of the other door (at this point the picture displays an unfinished door) that we selected as a strong candidate for use.  



The teak door for my office will be paned with glass and we have not yet picked that door out.  Additionally, I have French doors and side windows planned for the exit to the patio where the pool will be located so they have not been identified here either.

I’m getting one heck of an education here though and I’m sure it will continue into the construction process and thereafter.  

With progress on the house planning process well on it’s way, we decided to focus our attention on the swimming pool.  If not for anything else, we decided on having on overflow pool system, set the dimensions for the swimming pool set at 5 x 9 meters with a &#190; circle spa at one end, 3 meter wide steps leading into the pool from one of the long sides, and a seating area along submerged 50cm under the water line on the same wall that the steps are on.  Equipment type and manufacturer are still being reviewed with some insight being provided from both sources here in the USA as well as resident expats in LOS.  Again, I’m getting a lesson, this time as it relates to swimming pool equipment and maintenance.  Understanding that I still want to make a few adjustments, several of which I will mention here and note that the drawing swimming pool drawing below has yet to be updated. 1)  the light at the bottom of the steps will be relocated to be inside the spa area.  2)  the depth of the deep end of the pool will be reduced from 2.5 meter to 2 meters.  3)  steps or some type of walk out to be included at deep end of pool.  4)  I’m not totally satisfied with the steps on the long side of the pool so I’m looking at making some type of adjustment there.  Anyway, I'll include a copy of the draft pool drawings in the next post:        

So, from October 2007 until now, we have continuously reviewed the plans and housing supply, appliance, fixture, and paint brochures, made some minor adjustments and selections of appliances and paint colors we want, and have consulted with our project manager, contractor, pool contractor and interested professionals on this project.  We have our plane tickets for a trip to Thailand in mid January and will have the ground breaking for construction of the house on 18 January 2008.  As things proceed, I’ll continue with this posting but in the meantime, any helpful suggestions that reflect a professional’s experience in this matter will be accepted.  Thanks in advance for all who offer good positive and professional comments offered in layman’s terms.

Until the next post….

----------


## Loombucket

Starting to look very good, ST. It's good that you went for the earth straight away as now you can start to build for real. Our soil has to settle awhile so we won't be building for a few months yet. Nice wall, by the way.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Starting to look very good, ST. It's good that you went for the earth straight away as now you can start to build for real. Our soil has to settle awhile so we won't be building for a few months yet. Nice wall, by the way.


I appreciate the kind and encouraging words LB.  It should start getting interesting during our January trip with the ground breaking construction beginning.  Yo have any information on the background, meaning, and what should be done with the construction ceremony?

----------


## BosseO

"look at tiles, wood flooring as well as to get an idea of the type and price of counter tops, kitchen cabinets, door hardware, sinks, mirrors, towel racks, toilets, cooking range, etc.'

We did that run when we were in LoS last time, still couldn't find a supplier that could build a kitchen as we want it to be.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> "look at tiles, wood flooring as well as to get an idea of the type and price of counter tops, kitchen cabinets, door hardware, sinks, mirrors, towel racks, toilets, cooking range, etc.'
> 
> We did that run when we were in LoS last time, still couldn't find a supplier that could build a kitchen as we want it to be.


yes, I know what you mean.  Anything out of the local ordinary practice is something of a streach..   although I'm finding out that my guy is good with being able to do what we want.  Lucky so far...

----------


## Loombucket

Quote by SEA Traveler " About the ceremony"


Umm... That's a hard one. I know that there is a blessing ceremony, with a monk. There is also something about putting money at the bottom of the first pillar or the first hole. If you look at some of the more established members threads: Dr. Andys or Hillbily's (from contruction famous threads) I think it goes into some detail with pictures. Failing that, there are a number of knowledgable folks on this forum and they will be able to put you right.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Umm... That's a hard one. I know that there is a blessing ceremony, with a monk. There is also something about putting money at the bottom of the first pillar or the first hole. If you look at some of the more established members threads: Dr. Andys or Hillbily's (from contruction famous threads) I think it goes into some detail with pictures. Failing that, there are a number of knowledgable folks on this forum and they will be able to put you right.


Got it LB.  Thanks.  I'll look where recommended...

----------


## BosseO

We scrapped the concrete frames that they build in as standard in the house. Then, 'all' kitchen cabinets we saw were supposed to be built into the concrete. We have to find a builder that can build a framework and cabinets in the same kind of wood, preferable teak. Sure, a lot of laminate around but that's not what we want.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> We scrapped the concrete frames that they build in as standard in the house. Then, 'all' kitchen cabinets we saw were supposed to be built into the concrete. We have to find a builder that can build a framework and cabinets in the same kind of wood, preferable teak. Sure, a lot of laminate around but that's not what we want.


Agree, solid and inlayed panals is probably the preferred method.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> "look at tiles, wood flooring as well as to get an idea of the type and price of counter tops, kitchen cabinets, door hardware, sinks, mirrors, towel racks, toilets, cooking range, etc.'
> 
> We did that run when we were in LoS last time, still couldn't find a supplier that could build a kitchen as we want it to be.


If you try the more upmarket shopping centers, you may find what you are looking for.  There is (was?) a shop in the Emporium that had a rather impressive selection of kitchen "stuff".  European imports, most of it, and expensive as hell.....

----------


## BosseO

How much is expensive as hell.....
Might have to scrap my plans of a Volvo XC90 and go for wifeys choice of a Chevy Captiva.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We did that run when we were in LoS last time, still couldn't find a supplier that could build a kitchen as we want it to be.


http://www.acmen.com/

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by BosseO
> 
> 
> We scrapped the concrete frames that they build in as standard in the house. Then, 'all' kitchen cabinets we saw were supposed to be built into the concrete. We have to find a builder that can build a framework and cabinets in the same kind of wood, preferable teak. Sure, a lot of laminate around but that's not what we want.
> 
> 
> Agree, solid and inlayed panals is probably the preferred method.


I have built several kitchens over the years

my preferred method is to make a skeleton frame from 1" x 1" wood, then fit solid wood doors to this frame; also it is easy to sit whatever type of work surface to it. I have fitted granite to my house in Chiang Mai, but will prob use solid wood to my new house in Mai Rim

Not only do the cabinets look good, they can be fitted to any space and last as long as you want.

----------


## El Gibbon

Just a bit of info on cabinet makers here in Thailand.

There are some truly great craftsmen working with wood. Simple tools and solid wood make for some truly outstanding results. Where do you find them you ask?

Check out any boatyard that specializes in 'service'/repair. I know of a couple in Pattaya and at least two or three in Phuket. Boat builders are another source but they generally tie up the good ones on a salary basis. (Maybe part time work is available during slow times.)

I've seen a LOT of really excellent wood work on boats that are generally wood framed with doors/drawers. These guys are also adept at working in odd spaces and with strange -to them - styles.

Just a thought.

E. G.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Check out any boatyard that specializes in 'service'/repair. I know of a couple in Pattaya and at least two or three in Phuket. Boat builders are another source but they generally tie up the good ones on a salary basis.


Any in Chiang Mai?

----------


## SEA Traveler

December 2007,

Stoped in at a local (USA) swimming pool contractors shop last evening.  I explained to him my circumstances of building a house and pool in Thailand and that I was basically just looking for an education on swimming pool equipment.  He was a nice enough guy and sat back to listen.  As they don't make pools the same way here in the North East of good old USA, I kept him on track to explain the equipment and he did run through the equipment functions and the various pit falls to avoid.  The pool contractor pretty much used exclusive Hayward pump, filter and components and gave me a lot to think about.  More than what I really needed and after departing, realized that I still had some unswered questions, most of which were a result of not knowing for sure what pool equipment was available in Thailand as I did want to stick with what was readily available there where there would most likely be repair parts and the know how to repair were present.

----------


## El Gibbon

> Originally Posted by El Gibbon
> 
> Check out any boatyard that specializes in 'service'/repair. I know of a couple in Pattaya and at least two or three in Phuket. Boat builders are another source but they generally tie up the good ones on a salary basis.
> 
> 
> Any in Chiang Mai?


Prolly not, you could build a tin shack and hire one on contract for a few days. The cost of transporting/living arrangements will be minuscule if you end up with the cabinets you want.  :Smile: 

E. G.

----------


## SEA Traveler

18 Dec 07

Conducting lots of research, contacting suppliers in the U.S., and putting out feelers on this forum for good solid info on swimming pool equipment.  I've pretty much narrowed it down and during my January sojourn to Thai will discuss with pool contractor and others.  I am considering ordering the selected filter, pump, and Jandy Never Lube Valves upon return to the States and hand carry them back to Thai in March.  Any considerations for the power requirements (110 vs 220) that I need to be aware of?  Any one have any insight to suppliers and installers in Thai for the adding of a saltwater chlorination system to the overall pool filtering system?  Lots to consider but I'm sure things will gel and be worked out as a result of mid January visit.

----------


## WhiteLotusLane

Great topic, great read!  Thanks SEA Traveller for posting it all. 

So what's the size of the plot? Is it indeed 100 square wa or is it actually a rai?  I'm a bit lost in strange units like square feet or meters.  I noted that you said someone was correct in highlighting that the units to match up but then you didn't say which it was, if the sq. meter number was incorrect or the Thai unit?

Secondly: That's a major wall!   :Smile:    My question is: Why?  Is this going to be a gated, managed development, or is it pretty much open in that the owner divided up some plots, is selling them and will end his involvement there?  I think the wall is very high and I'm not quite sure why it's needed.. please enlighten me, it's one of the few things I don't yet 'get' in Thailand. 

In my development all plots have a concrete lining around them that's less than a foot high, with posts every x meters to put lights or flower pots or whatever, and then metal fencing that's still not very high, about a meter I guess.  As a result the whole area looks very open friendly.  ( Then of course on the OUTSIDE perimiter wall of the gated community there's fortress walls, a crocodile infested moat, gun turrets and all that jazz.  :Smile:  ) 

One advantage that I could see to a proper wall like you have is that it would keep cats out... But then you're looking at this concrete wall all the time so I'm not sure I wouldn't rather have the occasional cat-visit.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great topic, great read! Thanks SEA Traveller for posting it all. 
> 
> So what's the size of the plot? Is it indeed 100 square wa or is it actually a rai? I'm a bit lost in strange units like square feet or meters. I noted that you said someone was correct in highlighting that the units to match up but then you didn't say which it was, if the sq. meter number was incorrect or the Thai unit?
> 
> Secondly: That's a major wall!  My question is: Why? Is this going to be a gated, managed development, or is it pretty much open in that the owner divided up some plots, is selling them and will end his involvement there? I think the wall is very high and I'm not quite sure why it's needed.. please enlighten me, it's one of the few things I don't yet 'get' in Thailand. 
> 
> In my development all plots have a concrete lining around them that's less than a foot high, with posts every x meters to put lights or flower pots or whatever, and then metal fencing that's still not very high, about a meter I guess. As a result the whole area looks very open friendly. ( Then of course on the OUTSIDE perimiter wall of the gated community there's fortress walls, a crocodile infested moat, gun turrets and all that jazz.  ) 
> 
> One advantage that I could see to a proper wall like you have is that it would keep cats out... But then you're looking at this concrete wall all the time so I'm not sure I wouldn't rather have the occasional cat-visit.


White Lotus:  The plot is 1 Rai = to 400 sq wah = to 1,722 sq ft = to 4 Ngan = to .40 acre = to .16 hectare...  Yes, the wall... It is not yet complete as it will need to have a 2nd coat of milrew resistant paint applied and then the final coat.  That will be completed after construction of the house.  It will be somewhat attractive when it is completed.  I had the wall built so that it could easily have electric run through the pvc conduit I had put in the wall.  Realizing that if someone wants to intrude, they will find a way but I did not want to make it easy.  There is the probability that I will also be putting a decorator railing at the top of the wall to retard the ease of any intrusion.  But "why the wall?" you ask.  Well, the 1 Rai is not exactly a small lot and the wall will provide some privacy of which I enjoy.  When the landscaping is completed, it will complement the perimeter wall and additionally, the wall will mitigate the ease of small kids from wandering in to and possibly falling into the pool that is to be installed.

As far as the wall keeping the cats out, I guess that is possible but not the primary intent and certainly I won't be looking at the wall all the time.  the garden and landscapping will complement the wall and there will be enough area inside that the wall is not intrusive at all while at the same time will provide the desired privacy.

This is no fortress wall around the community and as it stands now, their is no management oversight.  I have however discussed the possibility with my beloved spouse, about getting the neighbors together to set up some type of structure to our area.  We shall see how that piece goes.  So, the wall thing is pretty up to each individual.  In fact there were two developments in that same area where we bought that were gated and managed communities that I liked tremendously but when asked if I might be able to do something with making the wall around the perimeter of the property higher, I was in formed that I could not do so.  I ruled these communities with wall height restrictions not for me.  And although we have met, talked to, and like all the neighbors we have met who have just built their homes in our little community, their walls are not as high but they do have walls.  In fact, their walls are probably closer to 1 meter in height.  I don't feel that the height of a wall around one's property is necessarily directly related to the degree of friendliness.  I do however feel that the manner of the interaction between neighbors is a direct reflection on the degree of friendliness.  Wright, wrong, or indifferent, to each thier own.  Anyway, I'll keep all posted as progress is made.

----------


## farmerfloyd

Do they have dry powder paint that goes in the concrete mix and is trowled on in the last lawer of mortor? You never haft to paint, doesnt  come off. I did a 4-plex with that a soft biege which I owned 23 years, total maintance free. Could bring over color from home if they dont have  t. They paint concrete here in Florida, always repainting or sandblasting trying to get the paint to stay on. What a waste. Idaho is where we got the color to put in mortor. Good luck farmerfloyd

----------


## dirtydog

The colorant is iron oxide and is available here.

----------


## DrAndy

There are lots of other pigments that can be used in cement, but they are never the same density as paint. If you like the effect, then it is a good way to go; you can always paint over when you get fed up with it

----------


## SEA Traveler

January 2008

Ground Breaking for the future residence of MTSINTERNATIONAL and wife was set for the 18th of January 2008.  Since our last visit to Thailand in October 2007 when we addressed the final changes to the house drawings and the time line for the house construction, we stayed in contact with the contractor and continued on with our planning process.  We had been advised by our contractor that in preparation for the construction, he had arranged for any and all building permits, made the temporary electric hook ups and had the meter installed, made the temporary water hook up, and finished the construction of temporary housing for his workers.  He sent me some pictures of efforts in advance of our planned mid January arrival in Thailand.  



 

All efforts had been coordinated and all was on track.

----------


## SEA Traveler

We arrived in Bangkok from the States on the 13 January and for 2 days took care of some banking and family business before heading to Ban Chang where our house was to be built.  We contacted our trusted contractor upon arrival and headed out to the land/house construction site.  To my pleasant amazement, the contractor had initiated all the necessary preliminary efforts to begin construction.  He had already rented a back hoe and had no less than 28 holes of approximately 1 meter square and 1.75 meters deep dug.  



 



 
The contractor had an assortment of rebar, cement, stone, sand, concrete mixer, cinder blocks, super blocks, and steel already on site and his workers were all proceeding with their assigned duties.  A real professional operation. 





















The contractor took me around and introduced me to the engineer, the site supervisor, and the rest of the workers.  Oh yea, the beginning of a great project.

----------


## SEA Traveler

We discussed the ground breaking ceremony arrangements and I was again pleasantly surprised that he had followed through with my previous request and had already made all the arrangements for the ceremony.  Yes sir, arrangements for the spiritual person to oversee the ceremony, food, and all the other things required for the ceremony had been arranged for.  I was advised that the ceremony would begin promptly at 0900 on the 18 January as that was the most auspicious date, based on the birth dates of myself and wife and what ever other considerations were included.  The cost for this ceremony was 6,000 baht.  I did not really know what to expect but what I was to find out was that the ceremony was very well planned, organized, and conducted.  I was a fantastic ceremony.  Wife and I, lead by the spiritual person offered prayers, food, flowers, incense, and gold colored coins.  We tied 9 different pieces of wood (including sugar cane, banana, and teak), colored ribbons and other things to 2 different rebar columns that were to be raised.  We spread coins and flowers along with some other gold type cards into the 2 holes where the 2 special rebar columns were to be raised and assisted by the workers, raised the 2 special rebar columns into the holes that were framed with cinder block and had stone placed on the bottom and then poured concrete at the base where the columns had be set on stone inside the cinder block frame.  The whole ceremony, took about an hour and was impressive as well as being very enjoyable to participate in.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Back to commenting on the contractors efforts, I’d have to say that he is professional in every manner.  His construction practices seem to be in line with what I know to be good and parallel with recommendations made by others I know in the construction industry.  Anyway, after the ground breaking ceremony and the following days through 24 January 2008, progress was made with building the cinder block framing and placement of crushed stone in the bottom of each hole where the columns were to be, construction of the rebar columns was completed and were placed in the pre dug holes and concreted in place, wood forms for placement around the rebar the were made, and the dirt was replaced and compacted.  



 


 
So, that is where we currently stand.  Periodic progress updates to be provided.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here is a floor plan for the house.

----------


## SEA Traveler

During my short stay in Thailand to trip for the ground breaking abd beginnning of the construction of the house, I accomplished a few other house related projects.  I did some looking around up in Bangkok for better priced Teak Wood doors and flooring for the house.  Where I went was an area near WangSaWang (spelling is off but close) where there were several parallel soi's of 1/2 kilo or so in length where there was shop after shop after shop that made and sold Teak Wood doors, molding, flooring, steps, railings, etc... you get the point.  The store I selected had 3 sales women behind desks with 3 or 4 photo albums full of different styles of Teak Wood doors... and they spoke English and were extreamly knowledgable about the products.  It was a busy place with Thai contractors coming in and picking up and ordering things.  I (actually it was "we" because the wife was along) took our time and picked out the doors that we wanted for the front of the house as well as for the 3 bedrooms, storage room, 2 bathrooms, Western kitchen, Thai kitchen, and office.  These doors priced out at a considerable savings from the previous shop that I had talked to...  In talking to the store people about the wood flooring, it was explained to me that the "makha" wood was harder than the "teak", was equally non-appealing to termites, and although expensive, was slightly less than the "teak" wood flooring.  Both the "teak" and "makha" wood flooring had the male/female slots on the lenghts of each board so we thought it safe and best to go with the "makha" wood for the flooring.  I'm anxious to see how this flooring turns out.

I'm sold on the PVC windows concept.  It is maintenance free, it wears well, accomodates tinted glass for the windows, has heavy locking devices, accomodates rolling retracting fly screens, and looks good.  I saw several companies advertised in various magazines but saw some PVC window work done at a house when I was actually there looking at the pool construction and when asked who did the work was given the card of company right on Suk road in North Pattaya.  After talking to the folks there at the sales store and finding out that it was steel that was used inside the PVC rather than aluminum I pretty much decided to go with them.  In addition to windows, I am getting PVC French patio doors.  I'll let you know how they work out.

----------


## SEA Traveler

4 February 2008

     I've provided the Western Contractor of PVC windors and doors the dimensions for the various windows and the patio door.  He is in the process of preparing the estimate.  As it turns out, the sliding glass windows are less expensive than the encasement windows that open outward, and the inclusion of Georgian bars are more expensive than if the windows were without the Georgian bars.  Additonally, any of the windows, either a sliding or encasement that open, they are more expensive than if it is a fixed glass window.  Sounds about right and makes sense to me.  

     I've got a lot of windows so I'm not too anxious to look at the estimate.  I've already downsized the overall initial plans to have only sliding windows without any Georgian bars but the design will still be apealing.  I'm keeping all the extra key locking options in place.

----------


## SEA Traveler

4 February 2008

     Swimming Pool:  I've completed the swimming pool design and signed the contract with the swimming pool builder.  It was not an overnight or quick process in selecting a pool contractor or to be sure of the filtering and pump equipment I wanted included in the contract.  I looked and talked to several pool contractors in the Pattaya area and solicited info from fourm readers/members.  In particular, on fourm member was patient enough to provide me with the basics and from that point, I was able to guide myself through the mountains of pool stuff available on the internet.  I conducted a lot of research and decided on putting in a pool (5 x 9 meters at a depth of 1.5 at the shallow end and 2 meters deep at the deep end) system that is overfloor on 3 sides has 2 skimmers at the short dimensioned deep end of the pool.  I've gone with a Hayward Star-clear 1200  Cartridge filter that does not require a back wash and provides improved filtering over a typical sand filter, a Sta-Rite 1 hp pump, and a salt water colrination system.  Although the lighting system in the contract is for Astral 100 w, 12 v lights, I am still looking at a posible alternative.  I am also considering the use of Jandy Never Lube valves that I would purchase and prince from the USA.  On track for a 1 March beginning if the hole dig for the pool.

----------


## SEA Traveler

4 February 2008

     Progress continues and the footers for the foundation of the walls are being constructed now.  As you will see from the below pictures, the wall foundation is in the ground but the floor will be elevated up off the ground by about 75cm.  I'm advised that the floor guys will come out and measure the particular dimensions, go back to the concrete floor making plant, pour the concrete into forms of the specific dimensions required, and deliver the pre-formed and made floor slab sections to the work site for tying into the foundation.  Should be interesting.  As I do not have the profound vocabulary of a home construction contractor, I trust you get the understanding of what I am talking about.  

     Here are some pictures of the progress being made.

----------


## SEA Traveler

and here are a few more pictures of the progress:

----------


## hillbilly

Looks like one hell of a big home!

----------


## DrAndy

what is your total budget for your house ?

It looks to be around B4m, but I might be way off

----------


## SEA Traveler

Doc,

Your question is a good one but not necessarily all that easy to answer, for multiple reasons, but mostly because of the exchange rate.  But since you appear to be thinking Thai baht let me break it down as best I can rounding up or down to make things easy.

Approx 1 Rai of land = 1,723,500
Drawings & misc permits = 80,000
137 truck loads of dirt = 130,000
misc & utility hook ups (some is a deposit) = 50,000
house with wall (minus air con) = 5,400,000
air con through out the house with wiring cable/wire inside the walls = 150,000
swimming pool = 650,000  

My numbers for planning purposes are intentionally slightly high for my benifit to make sure there are no over runs but I figure that I'll use any of the left over for landscaping and the total will come in but not exceed 8 million.  We shall see.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looks like one hell of a big home!


Hillbilly, you know how it goes in Thailand, even with the best of planning, ther will be unanticipated family visitors.  I would probably have been better served if I had revolving front door with family coming in and out and there needs to be a place for them to hang out as well as continue to provide the solitude that I hope my office will provide me with.  Yup, it is probably bigger than what is needed but "it is what it is"...

----------


## smeden

why the wall ? must feel like to bee in jail

----------


## jizzybloke

SEATraveler, any chance of enlarging your plans a little?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> why the wall ? must feel like to bee in jail


No Smeden, just the contrary.  The land is big enough to support having this wall of conservative height.  It offers the privacy and peace of mind and the wall will be accented on the inside by a garden.  The wall... It is not yet complete as it will need to have a 2nd coat of milrew resistant paint applied and then the final coat. That will be completed after construction of the house. It will be somewhat more attractive when it is completed. I had the wall built so that it could easily have electric run through the pvc conduit I had put in the wall. Realizing that if someone wants to intrude, they will find a way but I did not want to make it easy. There is the probability that I will also be putting a decorator railing at the top of the wall to retard the ease of any intrusion. But "why the wall?" you ask. Well, the 1 Rai is not exactly a small lot and the wall will provide some privacy of which I enjoy. When the landscaping is completed, it will complement the perimeter wall and additionally, the wall will mitigate the ease of small kids from wandering in to and possibly falling into the pool that is to be installed.

The garden and landscaping will complement the wall and there will be enough area inside that the wall is not intrusive at all while at the same time will provide the desired privacy.

There is is no fortress wall around the community and as it stands now, their is no management oversight. I have however discussed the possibility with my beloved spouse, about getting the neighbors together to set up some type of structure to our area. We shall see how that piece goes. So, the wall thing is pretty up to each individual. In fact there were two developments in that same area where we bought that were gated and managed communities that I liked tremendously but when asked if I might be able to do something with making the wall around the perimeter of the property higher, I was in formed that I could not do so. I ruled these communities with wall height restrictions not for me. And although we have met, talked to, and like all the neighbors we have met who have just built their homes in our little community, their walls are not as high but they do have walls. In fact, their walls are probably closer to 1 meter in height. I don't feel that the height of a wall around one's property is necessarily directly related to the degree of friendliness. I do however feel that the manner of the interaction between neighbors is a direct reflection on the degree of friendliness. Wright, wrong, or indifferent, to each their own. Anyway, I'll keep all posted as progress is made.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> SEATraveler, any chance of enlarging your plans a little?


My bad.  Here you go Khun Jizzy.  Try this on for size.  I was not able to make it any larger.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here are some pics from when they poured the concrete footers for the walls and columns.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Date on the above pics from when they poured the concrete footers was 5 February 2008.  Yesterday.

----------


## BosseO

Is this better?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Green for Khun BosseO on providing the enlargement to the floor plan.

----------


## DrAndy

> Doc,
> 
> Your question is a good one but not necessarily all that easy to answer, for multiple reasons, but mostly because of the exchange rate. But since you appear to be thinking Thai baht let me break it down as best I can rounding up or down to make things easy.
> 
> Drawings & misc permits = 80,000
> misc & utility hook ups (some is a deposit) = 50,000
> house with wall (minus air con) = 5,400,000
> 
> 
> .


OK those are what I meant, the house costs

my estimated B4m was way under, so nearly B5.5m

mind you, when I saw how they were making the footings I expected a high cost! when mine were poured they just used the edges of the neatly cut hole as former for the concrete, no nice blocks.

should be a nice place

----------


## SEA Traveler

.[/quote]

OK those are what I meant, the house costs

my estimated B4m was way under, so nearly B5.5m

mind you, when I saw how they were making the footings I expected a high cost! when mine were poured they just used the edges of the neatly cut hole as former for the concrete, no nice blocks.

should be a nice place[/quote]

Thanks Doc.  The builder is well aware of what my expectations are as it relates to doing things correctly.  Your observation and comments of the column base preparation work and the use of cinder blocks reconfirm my thoughts on contractor wanting to do a good job and following through with that.  More to come.

----------


## SEA Traveler

7 Feb 2008,

Date for beginnning the digging of the hole for the swimming pool has been moved up to 15 February 2008.  Here is a diagram of the swimming pool.

----------


## SEA Traveler

10 February 2008:  The number of workers at the site remains high and all the the workers seem to be gainfully employed.  As a consequence, progress continues on schedule with the recent activity focused on the concrete pour for the columns.

Here are some updated pics of the progress being made:

----------


## SEA Traveler

Contractor advised me that if I desire the inclusion of a system to get ride termites now is the time to install the system.

Apparently the system includes the installation of some type of PVC pipe that has some holes in it, placed around the perimeter of the house and then has a influent hole with a cap in which a chemical can be placed to get ride of termites.  I've got to contemplate this as I do not have all the needed info to make a decision...

----------


## lom

^Don't think that PVC is very expensive - do it!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^Don't think that PVC is very expensive - do it!


40K baht for the system installed is what I can get out of reading the Thai scripted e-mail.  I'll need to get the wife to read and translate for me to get the full details.  Apparently, the systems requires recharging annually and not sure of potential impact, if any, on ground water.  I'm wondering if termites are infact an issue that hiring a termite exterminator on a one time deal might be the answer.

Still looking at and considering viable options.

----------


## lom

> I'm wondering if termites are infact an issue that hiring a termite exterminator on a one time deal might be the answer.


It is an option that I am using but my house is 1.5m over ground.
Termites living in the soil below a house will eventually come inside the house by building pathes on the concrete framework. 
Looking at your photos, it seems there is not much space below your house so I think the pvc piping is the best option for you.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> I'm wondering if termites are infact an issue that hiring a termite exterminator on a one time deal might be the answer.
> 
> 
> It is an option that I am using but my house is 1.5m over ground.
> Termites living in the soil below a house will eventually come inside the house by building pathes on the concrete framework. 
> Looking at your photos, it seems there is not much space below your house so I think the pvc piping is the best option for you.


Khun Lom,

  I do not take your recommendation lightly, have given consideration, and appreciate the candid thoughts provided...  As it turns out, I have decided to go with a treatment is supposed to last for 5 years, that along with the fact that the floors will be approximately 1 meter or so off the ground, the doors in the house will be teak and are retardant to termite infestation, and the makha floors in 2 of the rooms are also resistant to termites should, although there is never 100% assurance, resolve any potential threats of termites.  Additionally, remaining vigilant on my part to identification of the signs of any termite activity and taking prompt action will ensure the desired protection.

Thanks again for your thoughs on this matter.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Received cost estimate for my PVC Windows and Pool Patio French Doors yesterday.  The estimates were actually within the budgetary allowance so will go with this company that offers steel lined PVC windows that are maintenance free, have tinted glass, will easily accept fly screening, and have secure locking devices.

The excavation for the pool was suposed to start on the 15th of February but have not had a report on that progress so I sent out an inquiry just a few moments ago and should be hearing back soon on status.

----------


## dirtydog

The termite control is worth it if you have loads of fitted furniture in your place, I think rent o kill charge like 5k baht per year, your furniture if it is made to fit will use pine batons, Thai termites think that is delicious.

----------


## Driventowin

Sea Traveler get the termite system installed another great thing about it is they can bait them and check periodically if you have some in the area and pre-empt any infestations you might have..

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The termite control is worth it if you have loads of fitted furniture in your place, I think rent o kill charge like 5k baht per year, your furniture if it is made to fit will use pine batons, Thai termites think that is delicious.


Grub a grub grub...  Understand the word of caution.  Sort of like insurance...  have it and just hope you don't have to use it except in this case, it is preventive... like brushing your teeth.

What would a reasonable expense to have the complete system installed be?  I'm figuring the perimeter around the house with all the corners and stuff might be close to 100 meters in length.

----------


## dirtydog

I really have no idea, maybe get a quote from rent o kill, I know on their yearly contract they come round the first time and drill loads of holes into the ground through your floor, then every month put poison down in it.

----------


## DrAndy

They drill holes all over your lovely floor and pump the poison in once a year. They come round once a month after to just spray the edges for cockroaches etc.

The next year they just open the holes again and pump more poison in.

Mine cost around B4000 a year for around 80 sq metres

It is worth it if you have lots of wood they like! My house in the city was completely rotten when we bought it, to the point of the workers putting a foot through the boards.

----------


## SEA Traveler

my contractor has advised that since my house sits up off the ground and has a crawl space of about 3/4 to 1 meter, at any future point I can the termite control chemical sprayed from under the house rather than having to put holes in the floor.  Having the spray applied under the house seems a lot better than putting holes in the floor to do the spraying...

----------


## Driventowin

^Yep....Will they eradicate the Cobras too at that point??  :Wink:   :Smile:  Or is that extra??

----------


## dirtydog

> Contractor advised me that if I desire the inclusion of a system to get ride termites now is the time to install the system.





> my contractor has advised that since my house sits up off the ground and has a crawl space of about 3/4 to 1 meter, at any future point I can the termite control chemical sprayed from under the house rather than having to put holes in the floor.


Your contractor changes his mind a lot  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Contractor advised me that if I desire the inclusion of a system to get ride termites now is the time to install the system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DD, I'm sure you know experienced how it goes between builder and customer.  Lots of discussion on availability of various options and the summarizing as I did in these posts did not include all the sequence of discussions.  So now for the rest of the story and a good one at that:  The contractor did treat the total 1 rai land area for termites.  This was over and above the option to have the PVC pipe termite control system installed.  The contractor did not think that I necessarily needed the PVC termite control system and mearly indicated that if I did not want to go with that system and  if it was determined at some later that I needed a termite treatment (but without the use of the PVC system), the contractor pointed out that the treatment could still be applied from the crawl space and without putting holes in the floor of the house.  So, that sounds like a good news story all around to me.  #1, the land has already been treated for termites and is suposidely good for between 3 and 5 years.  #2, I opted not to have the PVC system installed and had a net savings there.  #3, if a termite erdication/control treatment is needed at some future point, I can still have it done from the crawl space without putting any holes in the floor of the house.  sounds all logical to me now.  I just needed to work through all the available options.  I will remain vigilent though to keep an eye out for any tell tail signs of termites and take immediate appropriate actions.  I think we are good to go on this issue now and moving on to the next issue, what ever that may be.

----------


## Driventowin

But just consider having option #3 @ 2 to 3 times the original price after the fact if it's required..

----------


## SEA Traveler

> But just consider having option #3 @ 2 to 3 times the original price after the fact if it's required..


Driven:  not really.  the fact that there is a crawl space and the grounds can accept a termite treatment without the PVC piping would mean that a treatment cost, if --- IF needed would be considerably less than the cost of installation of the PVC system.  In fact, one would be able to get 5 treatments at the cost of the PVC system.  The way I see it is the PVC system is good for when access to a house crawl space is not practical.  I have a crawl space from which a termite treatment can be applied so the piping has only the benifit of being slightly more convienient.  

I look at it as 6 of one and a 1/2 dozen of the other.

----------


## Driventowin

Sorry I misread it as considering installing the PVC system after the fact in the crawl space if it was neccessary.. Not skipping it altogether...

----------


## Farangforever

PVC terrmite controle works quite well, also termite barriers, it's a cloth that is placed in the concrete wherever anything perferates it, works even better.  Termites live in the soil, not in the wood and migrate to there food sorce on a daily basis, so if you can get in your crawl space make it a quartly scedual to go under the house and inspect for any termite tunnels.  They are usually easilly visable as dirt tunnels on your concrete.  If you find even one call the exterminators.  If you do this regularly you won't have any problems.  If you have the exterminators do the inspection you will "of course" always have a termite infestation, so you have to do it yourself.

----------


## Farangforever

one other thing I would like to mention on termite control, be vigilent about clean up, don't let your contractors bury any wood on the property especially around your foundation.  Burried wood is ambrosia to termites and will give them a great reason to become your niebors and eventually your house guests.

----------


## Driventowin

^^ I agree with most of this, with the exception of the personal inspection part. It's not worth it, either in your labor, or in your potential to meet up with a Cobra, I was deadly serious before when I posted that in spite of my injected humor (if you'll pardon the pun). 

Your crawl space is like the worlds most attractive bachelor pad to them and when your under there you wouldn't even be able to think before you got whacked with little to no space to move around in compared to how they move and how well they would blend in, also they would be aggressive and not fearful as you would be treading on their turf as they see it.. 

Far less likely they will run since it is not a casual meet out somewhere in a field on neutral ground..Call someone and let them do their job..

----------


## SEA Traveler

18 February 2008,
     Progress on the house continues.  These pictures from 18 Feb 2008 reflect completion of putting the preformed/set concrete floor slabs into place.

----------


## Farangforever

Good to see the CPAC truck in your photos makes a world of difference if your foundation aswell as slab is done in one pour.  No seams from the hand mix stuff.

BTW...whats the sq/m or feet on your house?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Good to see the CPAC truck in your photos makes a world of difference if your foundation aswell as slab is done in one pour. No seams from the hand mix stuff.
> 
> BTW...whats the sq/m or feet on your house?


Roughly 400 sq meters on a single floor including the covered carport.  So it is big enough but not to ostentatious.

----------


## terry57

Why have you not considered placing a lift in this gaff. ?

Looks like you plan to be here for the term of your natural life and you will certainly find trying to climb those stairs when you get older or even sick a total pain in the arse.

2 story houses are nice but those stairs become painful real quick.

Nice thread by the way.

cheers.

----------


## paulspad2002

> my contractor has advised that since my house sits up off the ground and has a crawl space of about 3/4 to 1 meter, at any future point I can the termite control chemical sprayed from under the house rather than having to put holes in the floor. Having the spray applied under the house seems a lot better than putting holes in the floor to do the spraying...


 


as a pest controller here in new zealand and although dont have any problems with termites, i have a few friends in aussie, i would suggest the pvc piping. its very popular in aussie and works a treat, u can always spray the areas of ur house....but the soil treatment is really what u need to keep in control.....
sorry not sure if u actually went ahead with the treatent or not as i am skimming some of ur articles.....remember its better to be safe than sorry.....i ahve customers that dont take my advise and i get them calling back...
great thread by the way....$320,000 nzd for ur house....not too bad

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Why have you not considered placing a lift in this gaff. ?
> 
> Looks like you plan to be here for the term of your natural life and you will certainly find trying to climb those stairs when you get older or even sick a total pain in the arse.
> 
> 2 story houses are nice but those stairs become painful real quick.
> 
> Nice thread by the way.
> 
> cheers.


Khun T57,  for the reasons you mentioned, the house is only a 1 story house (not a 2 story house) and if there is ever a need for me to be  in a wheel chair or similar, a ramp going up 1 or 2 steps will be no problem.  As for now, no problem, I can run with the best of you young stud muffins...  :Razz:

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> Why have you not considered placing a lift in this gaff. ?
> 
> Looks like you plan to be here for the term of your natural life and you will certainly find trying to climb those stairs when you get older or even sick a total pain in the arse.
> 
> 2 story houses are nice but those stairs become painful real quick.
> 
> ...


hello sea traveller
nice log, very interesting read, i built half a thai style house in udon last year, and didnt have net access, so couldnt blog it!!    still got some photos kicking around so i think ill get started, a year late! then when i get back carry on the blog, thanks for the kick up the arse!!
  keep up the good work

----------


## SEA Traveler

1 March 2008:

Both the swimming pool and house contractors continue to make progress.  The pool contractor has just now started to excavate and the house contractor has started the placement and securing of super block for the walls.  Note that the block placement around the whole exterior of the house perimeter will be double with approximately 3.8 cm of space between the blocks.  This space will act as an insulation factor for both temperature and sound.  The contractor has paid close attention to where the openings need to be left for where the windows will be placed.  So far so good.



beginning of the pool excavation.  pool will be 5x9 meters with a spa.  there will be a series of 4 or 5 steps, 3 meters wide from the patio on the house side that will lead into the pool.  this is outside the 5x9 dimension mentioned above.




a view of the pool excavation in proximety to the house location.



South side of house looking into where the Thai kitchen will be. 


master bedroom.


patio leading into the pool area.



North side office and pool area.

 
front of house looking at the office area.


office and patio area




West side of office and patio area with pool.

----------


## sunsetter

coming along a treat mate, very nice sized pool, what was you thinking for the patio? sandstone?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Sun, 

     Yes, the pool will be a fair size 5x9 meters with a spa outside of that 5x9 space.  I will have overflow on 2 of the long sides and on the shallow end of the short side.  I'll also have two skimmers at the deep end short side and have salt water chlorination system so should be relativly easy to take care of.  

     The patio area within 1 1/2 meter of pool will be sandwash set at about 8 cm above a larger ceremic tile patio.  I'll be using an "Antique Roman" type ceremic tile for the front terrace and larger 2 level pool patio area.

     Wheels up on 15 March for trip back to Thai and check up on the project.

     BTW, my 1 year, multiple entry non-imm (A-O) visa came back in my passport yesterday.  Hooooa!  Retirement visa from Immigration in Thai next step.

----------


## sunsetter

ello buddy
yeah cool, nice one for the visa, get busy buddy!!
theres some nice sandstone in thailand with regards to your patio, Sandstone - Indian Sandstone,Sandstone Exporters,Indian Sandstone Manufacturers,Indian Sand Stone
try here for some ideas, we use it a lot for patios here in the uk, gets a nice finish if done properly
catch you soon
ps the sandstone is more or less the same as you can get in thailand, just need skilled stonemason
cant wait to see the pool plans?

SANDSTONE:I AM STONE : MARBLE,GRANITE,TRAVERTINE,SANDSTONE,IMPORT-EXPORT,THAILAND

----------


## SEA Traveler

5 March 2008:

Super block walls continue to be build.  Swimming pool footers initiated and pool form outline made in concrete.  I'm thinking that the retaining wall forms will be built around the form outline of the pool and then build the rebar on the floor and wall prior to any concrete being poured.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Well, I'm back from my 6 weeks sojourn in LOS where I had the opportunity to get down and dirty with review of the progress of the house construction, make minor adjustments and map out the course for successful completion of the project.  I will mention that I had a few friends over to take a look at the progress of the house during my stay and seemed to have had favorable comments not only about the design, floorplan, and aloted space within the rooms but also about the superior level of workmansship.

Over the next few days, I will attempt to post a few pictures of the progress that has been made over the past few weeks, add a little narrative as it relates to the pictures and discuss any related issues.  One thing I can say for sure is that this has been one hell of a learning experience and fortunately, I've had the gods and Buddha on my side as things have progressed well so far, the contractor is ahead of schedule and on budget, and the quality of workmansship seems to be superior to what I have seen in other Thai housing and construction industry.

----------


## SEA Traveler

In this series of pictures on the progress of the construction of the MTSINTERNATIONAL Home, you will see that the exterior walls are double width Q (Super) Block and the steel roof trusses have had rust inhibiter applied.

 
Above picture is from the inside of the Master Bedroom looking out into the pool patio area.


 
Above picture shows the front entrance where double teak wood doors will be installed.  There will also be a stained glass window put in above the door.


 
Above picture is a wider angle viw of the front of the house.  What is not visable at this point in the construction are the archways across the whole front of the house.


 
Above picture shows the unrendered Q (Super) Block and the pool patio area.


 
Pool patio area.


 



Above picture shows the front of the house with the nearly completed roof trusses installation.



and this above picture shows the beginning of the wall rendering and application of the roof dress.

----------


## jizzybloke

Coming together nicely, wondered where you had been.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Coming together nicely, wondered where you had been.


Yea, no excuses I know.  But I will have to say that during the 6 weeks in Thai while I was still living out of a hotel and/or a relatives house, limited my access to a computer to download pictures and post updates.  Additionally, all the time spent at the work sight and working the details of the project left me with a decision of posting to this fourm or having some great Thai food with some cold refreshment.  Need I say what my choice was.  In any event, I'm back at in the daily grind but no complaints as I have something to look forward to and retirement to Thai NLT 3 Jan 09 is just around the corner.

I'll be posting a lot more here in the days to follow and the posting will be progressive as to follow the development and progress of the house that I was involved in during those recent past 6 weeks.

Thanks for the interest in this report.  Glad you are enjoying as it is an experience for me as well.

----------


## SEA Traveler

... and the swimming pool is coming along as well.  It was well into March after the rebar was place in position and while I was on site when the forms were built and put into place.  There was plenty of reinforcement and support to the forms and the concrete pour was scheduled.  For anyone who has never witnessed the process of the pouring of a concrete pool, it is really something to see.  I the case of the my pool construction, the concrete was brought in by truck by CPAC, poured into a large 150 gal or so industrial concrete bucket which was lifted by crane over the roof of the house and into position where the labor released the concrete into the designated position.  The walls were poured first and since the forms for the walls were built with a 15 - 20 cm space at the bottom of the walls there was some desired and planned seepage of the concrete into the pool floor area.  When the concrete pour of walls were completed, the pour continued into the pool floor.  Here are some pictures of the completed rebar of the pool, the forms prior to the concrete pour, and the concrete pour process.  


Above picture:  pool rebar and forms prior to concrete pour.


 
Above picture:  pool rebar and forms with supports prior to concrete pour.


Above picture:  pool rebar and forms with supoorts prior to concrete pour.


Above picture:  pool rebar and forms with supports prior to concrete pour.


Above picture:  pool rebar and forms with supports prior to concrete pour.


Above picture:  pool rebar and forms prior to concrete pour.


Above picture:  CPAC truck pouring concrete into industrial bucket.


Above picture:  creane lifting industrial bucket full of concrete over the roof of the house to the pool construction site location.


Above picture:  pool construction workers guiding the bucket full of cement into the desired location for pour into the forms.


Above picture:  pool constructions making the concrete pour into forms.

----------


## sunsetter

ello mate nice to see you hard at it again, looking forward to your updates, hows the patio/pool coming? woops, i see its coming along nice

----------


## SEA Traveler

Back at you SUNSETTER.  Yes progress on the house and pool are progressing just fine.  That is not to say that I don't have to keep my eyes on things but that is to be expected.  House contractor is fantastic and is keeping close tabs on the workers.  The pool contractor is technically proficient but we have a hard time having him stick to a schedule and letting us know when he might not be bringing his crew to the work site.  I think we got that fixed thoug now that holidays are over.  I'm up to about early April with my posts and am trying to post an update at least once a day but sometimes there just isn't enough time.  Especially since I've just left Thai and am currently back home.  The 6 weeks away from work does not make it any easier to catch up.  Anyway, I'm in the middle of posting some more pictures so hang on...

----------


## sunsetter

cool, cant wait for the pics, been busy then?

----------


## SEA Traveler

the concrete pour went along without any mishaps.  I can say with all honesty that I am really thankful that the crane operator who was mechanically lifting and moving that bucket full of concrete over the roof of the house had steady hands.  Actually he did a great job and there was no damage at the worksite at all as a result of the concrete pour process.  These next few pictures show the pool after the concrete pour after the forms were taken off, during the wall rendering process, and while the pool contractors were building the steps and spa.

----------


## SEA Traveler

With completion of the welding of the roof steel supports into place and the smoothing and rendering of the walls being initiated, it was time to begin the laying of the roof tiles. And lots of roof tiles there were. Three truckloads full to be exact. The contractor advised me of exactly how many roof times and the associated weight that went along with that large quantity of roof tiles but that number currently escapes me right now.  I used the two tone light brown CPAC tiles, they were slightly more expensive but well worth the small extra expense in my opinion.  CPAC specialized roofing workers did the job.  They first came out to survey the job and when they came a few days later to begin the work, they came with the tools of the trade to properly do the job.  Anyway, there were roof tiles everywhere.  Here are some pics prior to the roof tiles as they were placed as they were taken off the truck and before actually being placed on the roof.

----------


## SEA Traveler

and I mean the tiles were everywhere... on the front terrace, on the living room floor, on the office floor, on the ground outside the front of the house, and elsewhere...  now, for anyone who has not seen how they get the roof tiles positioned onto the roof, that is quite a sight to see. I don't imagine that it is done like this at every work sight but at my house construction work site, the roofers threw each and every one of the tiles from the base floor level to the roof level where another roofer caught each and every single one of the tiles and once he did, handed them over individually to another roofer who placed them in a pile in a designated location on the roof. This was done endlessly until after about an hour when they got tired and then started handing them up via a ladder. It wasn't long before they got back into the throwing mode though and I did not see any, not one tile dropped or miss thrown. None were broken as a result of getting them up onto the roof this way. 


Above picture:  roofers taking a rest from tossing the tiles up and now handing them singularly up the ladder to next individual to be staged on the roof.

 
Above picture:  tiles staged ready for being layed.


Above picture:  here are the nice neat stacks of the staged tiles.

 
Above picture:  here the tiles are all neatly staged and ready to begin the laying of the tile. 


Above picture: after staging the tiles on the roof, they started laying the tiles.

 
Above picture:  here, the water proofing and insulation foil is visable. personally I don't think there is much of an insulation factor with this type of foil and I may find myself adding some additional insulation at some point down the road.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I had already made the decision to go with PVC windows and wanted the steel reinforced ones, not the aluminum framed PVC windows.  In my opinion, the maintenance free aspect of the PVC along with the secure fit and insulation factor, added security, and general ease of cleaning was worth the added expense.  So, with the roof and wall rendering completed, I contacted EURO PVC windows for them to install the windows and French Doors for the patio.  I went with a mix of sliding and encasement type windows depending on where the windows were located.  I had retractable roller type fly screens were included in the contract.  In any event, the windows were installed over a 3 day period and I had the installation of the fly screens suspended until the house was completed.  Here are a few pictures of the house and pool as it was at the end of April.  


Above picture:  Office PVC Window.

 
Above picture:  Living room PVC Window.


Above picture:  Office PVC Windows.


Above picture:  Inside looking out of the French Doors.

 
Above picture:  Ourside lookin in at the pool patio French doors.

 
Above picture:  Front of House, April '08.


Above picture:  Front of House, Apr '08.


Above picture:  Front of House, Apr '08.


Above picture:  Front of House, Apr '08.


Above picture:  West side of House and Pool.

----------


## sunsetter

looking good mate

----------


## SEA Traveler

...and here is a close up view of the pool as of the end of Apr '08.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> looking good mate


Thanks Sunsetter.  Yea, it isn't an easy process as you might realize but it is a rewarding experience... most of the time.

----------


## sunsetter

you sure know how to keep us hanging!
so when it due for completion? oops sorry carry on please!

----------


## SEA Traveler

We added a few nice features to the house that are not usually found in a typical Thai house and grounds.  Strangely enough, our contractor initiated the first enhancement which was digging a hole and laying block and concrete around the base and perimeter of the hole for the storage water storage tank.  After the storage tank was place into the hole a removable concrete lid was installed.  I have never seen this before.  Anyone else hear or seen anything like this before.  I’m really not sure what the benefit is, guess I’ll have to ask.  Not noted in the following picture but a 250 watt pump will be installed to ensure sufficient water pressure of water going into the house from both the city water and the storage tank when necessary.  The contractor also installed a water drainage ditch around the house and the Mrs. Made a nice modification to the plans by adding the 2 arched windows in the car port and the 3 glass block windows in the storage room area.  There were numerous other enhancements, to include electrical, but I just don’t have pictures of this.  I will mention though, the electrician used conduit and junction boxes throughout the house, had grounding wires and installed a grounding copper rod, and included or otherwise used other electrical practices that are mentioned on this web site.  The circuit box will be one that can accommodate 3 phase electricity so I guess that is a plus.  I was fortunate enough to have a U.S. friend with an electrical background that took a look and we got the thumbs up so that was a plus.  The one item that may be an issue is the amount of electricity coming into the soi.  3 phase is scheduled but not yet there.  I will not discuss now as the item mentioned is being worked on and may have favorable results.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Not noted in the following picture but a 250 watt pump will be installed to ensure sufficient water pressure of water going into the house from both the city water and the storage tank when necessary.


You won't have a pump directly from the mains supply to your taps of course, unless you want to suck in all kinds of shit from the broken mains pipies.

Nice thread though, the place is looking good.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Not noted in the following picture but a 250 watt pump will be installed to ensure sufficient water pressure of water going into the house from both the city water and the storage tank when necessary.
> 
> 
> You won't have a pump directly from the mains supply to your taps of course, unless you want to suck in all kinds of shit from the broken mains pipies.
> 
> Nice thread though, the place is looking good.


Understood MTG, thanks for the insight...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Understood MTG, thanks for the insight...


Is that short for Marmite the God?

Works for me...  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Understood MTG, thanks for the insight...
> 
> 
> Is that short for Marmite the God?
> 
> Works for me...


My Father always advised me to avoid having religious conversations with people... so will not go there.  I'll leave it up to you to be a legend in your own mind.   :Razz:  .   Thanks again...

----------


## klongmaster

> I'll leave it up to you to be a legend in your own mind.


ST: you obviously know our Marmers well then...

house is looking good and from what we can see it has progressed hassle-free!!

----------


## SEA Traveler

[quote=klongmaster;613891]


> ... house is looking good and from what we can see it has progressed hassle-free!!


Thanks Khun Klong!  As with any project, there are it's challenges and this one is no different but generally speaking, the project is proceeding as planned, ahead of schedule and with only very minor disturbance... nothing that a little common sense, discussion, and a case of Leo would not solve.  I atribute this to up front advanced planning but, the project is not yet completed and still keeping a close eye on the effort to ensure successful completion.

----------


## dirtydog

> Strangely enough, our contractor initiated the first enhancement which was digging a hole and laying block and concrete around the base and perimeter of the hole for the storage water storage tank. After the storage tank was place into the hole a removable concrete lid was installed. I have never seen this before. Anyone else hear or seen anything like this before. Im really not sure what the benefit is, guess Ill have to ask.


It gets the tank out of the way and it isn't an eyesore, also it makes your water feed the lowest in the street so you will be the last person to stop getting water if the mains gets turned off, ie everyone elses water tank feed is 2 meters higher than yours.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Strangely enough, our contractor initiated the first enhancement which was digging a hole and laying block and concrete around the base and perimeter of the hole for the storage water storage tank. After the storage tank was place into the hole a removable concrete lid was installed. I have never seen this before. Anyone else hear or seen anything like this before. Im really not sure what the benefit is, guess Ill have to ask.
> 
> 
> It gets the tank out of the way and it isn't an eyesore, also it makes your water feed the lowest in the street so you will be the last person to stop getting water if the mains gets turned off, ie everyone elses water tank feed is 2 meters higher than yours.


Thanks for the insight DD.  I'll read this to be that it is a "good thing" that the contractor did what he did.  Heck, I'm just one happy camper right now.  Any other constructive suggestions?  I've go 100 wha to play with as a garden.  I'd like to have some fruit trees (mango, papaya, lime, and some others that can be controlled and don't get too big) and some flowering stuff but nothing too big.  I want to limit the maintenance of the garden.  I also have what I believe will be an eye sore just outside my wall.  After I had my plans, broke ground, and started construction, a local (in my absence) and who I was unable to locate a year prior when I wanted to buy up his 50 wha started building a 1 floor bungalo.  Even with my 2 meter wall I suspect that I be able to see the roof.  Any eye soothing recomendations?  Heck, my clear view of the mts will be blocked so some kind of flat banana leafed tree might work.  Any suggestions?

----------


## SEA Traveler

5 May 08:

Happy Cinco be Mayo!  

With progress on the interior of the house planned, I thought I'd include a few pics of the before scene before it is OBE (overcome by events).  The interior is rough so don't be too critical.  Also, understand that I desired and have an open floor plan as it relates to the general living areas (office, bedrooms and bath rooms excluded).

 
Above picture:  looking into the kitchen from the dining area.


Above picture:  looking into the living room area from the kitchen.  From this view, one can also look into the office area and out onto the patio.


Above picture:  Master Bedroom.


Above picture:  Office.

Not included in this photo shoot are pics of the guest bedrooms, bathrooms, walk in closet, and Thai kitchen.

----------


## SEA Traveler

As many reading this site know, construction work can be a very energy draining experience.  Consequently, construction workers need to maintain their energy and there is nothing better as an energy source than the delicacies of the countryside.  The construction crew building my house in Ban Chang, Rayong are usually working in BKK and they have all advised me that they are so happy for the delicious delicacies available in Ban Chang that they so rarely have the chance to have when working in BKK.  Here is dinner on 2 seperate evenings.  One evening it was roast rice rat and another evening it was grilled snake.  All caught locally not from from the construction site.

 



Nothing that a little Bier Chang, Sing, or Leo could make tase even better.

----------


## AZZZEY68

Looks great do you have builders details whats final cost just to build the house ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun Azzzey,

     welcome to the forum.  for the house and all components therein, 5 mil baht is ball park.  western specs for the most part and good windows, tile, elect, etc...

     you have a project working?

----------


## JoGeAr

Wow. Just sat down and read the whole thread. Great job and an excellent thread !!

----------


## AZZZEY68

No mate just looking for some land been looking just behind non nook gardens average price is 1.5 million for a rai. I saw a plot half a rai but she wants 1 mill for it, its near Grand Garden Home development.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Wow. Just sat down and read the whole thread. Great job and an excellent thread !!


Thanks Khun Jo!  It is still a work in progress and looking forward to this learning experience being successfully completed.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> No mate just looking for some land been looking just behind non nook gardens average price is 1.5 million for a rai. I saw a plot half a rai but she wants 1 mill for it, its near Grand Garden Home development.


Did I misunderstand U Khun 68?  I understood that you wanted to have an idea about what the cost of building the house was (labor and all materials) and I responded that way.  Not sure what it is you are looking for if it was not the estimated expenditure for the house construction...  if you want to be more specific, possibly I can respond.

----------


## AZZZEY68

Sorry im loking for some land budget is 1 million baht ?

No i just wanted an idea on land prices plus build costs ?

I got quoted 375000 THB for a wall similar to yours around a plot i was looking at the size of the plot was 200 wah or half rai.It just seemed expensive thats all ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

IMO Khun 68, the land price that you referenced above for the 1 Rai is not out of line for the area that you are looking at.  The way I see it is that area you want to purchase some land and the price quoted is outside your budget, you can do one of the following:

     1) increase your budget

     2) reduce the size of the land that you are looking to purchase

     3) look elsewhere for a less expensive piece of land

     4) find a farmers daughter who's father has the land, marry her, and build the house on her land as in most cases, you won't ever really own the land anyways...

     Good luck!

----------


## AZZZEY68

LOL no i have a Thai wife your place looks great.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks 68.  Like I said, it is a work in progress and still a way to go before I can say that it has been successful.

Good Luck!

----------


## AZZZEY68

Yes but you are going about it the correct way . Im really enjoying your report and i will be needing a good builder.

----------


## HINO

Hey,,,,,,,,,I just registered for the site and thought I would say good postings on your build but you could pat the photo takers on the back a bit more,,,,,,,,,your doing the easy part going to the beach and drinking beer while we take all the photos! You make it sound like spending money is hard work!

----------


## kingwilly

> but you could pat the photo takers on the back a bit more,,,,,,,,,your doing the easy part going to the beach and drinking beer while we take all the photos! You make it sound like spending money is hard work!


 :rofl: 

well said that man!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Hey,,,,,,,,,I just registered for the site and thought I would say good postings on your build but you could pat the photo takers on the back a bit more,,,,,,,,,your doing the easy part going to the beach and drinking beer while we take all the photos! You make it sound like spending money is hard work!


Khun "HINO"!  Thanks you so much for your kind observation.  My bad.  Request you extend my sincere appreciation to Mrs "Hino" who so graciously took the pictures I did not.  And she did a fantastic job.  

As for the shaky video taken by Mr. "Hino" we will have to send him for some training.

As for the liquid refreshment, tell me you didn't appreciate the cold refreshing beverage when you came over to the house during the hot afternoons?  Next time I'll make sure U get the ones that were just put in the cooler.

But thanks "Hino" and welcome to the forum.

----------


## AZZZEY68

Looks about twice the size i was looking to build.

----------


## SEA Traveler

16 May 2008,

As I am currently and unfortunately out of the country, house construction progress and status reports to me are being provided by various family members and friends as well as my entrusted Project Manager.  I'm sometimes getting pictures of the progress as well.

Now, and this is for you "HINO", before I go any further, I'd like to extend my sincere appreciation and give full credit to all, where in my absence, have provided house construction progress photos to me.  Thanks.

Outside work on detailing the windows with a frame is now completed.  The detail frame will be painted in the darker earth tone color that all the trim on the house be.  We should begin seeing evidence of the painting in a few weeks.

Along with the window detailing, the soffit is being installed.  One may notice that the width of the soffit from which it extends from the house wall is slightly more than that normally found on Thai houses.  The width is close to 1.5 meters and will provide cover from the sun and inclement weather that is needed in the tropical climate of Thailand.  The soffit along with the fascia will be painted a Hershey chocolate brown.

On the interior of the house, bedroom & bathroom tile is being layed and the stepped ceilings are being made.  Floor tile throughout the house (minus the Master Bedroom and Office which will have a Makha wood floor) will all be the same light manila (light ivory) color.  I can not remember if the tiles are 16 or 18 inches square but they are similar in size to what is found in most of the construction supply stores in Pattaya and Rayong areas.  I selected the same color for all rooms as both the Mrs and I liked the color and because is seemed the practical thing to do.  This way we only need to keep a few of 1 type of floor tile as extras.  Another reason was to avoid another 3 hour session for having the Mrs decide what color it was she wanted for seperate rooms.  I felt like a winner when I made the suggestion to use the same tile in each room and recived a thumbs up.  (Let me divert here just for a seconds to put things in perspective... when men go out to get a pair of sandles we get them because we need them.  additionally, when men go out to purchase a pair of sandles we know what we want, go into a store and tell the sales person our size, buy them, and go home.  On the other hand, women find it difficult to pass a sho store with out trying on a few dozen pair of shoes/sandles.  doesn't matter if it is their size or not.  doen't mater if they were in the same store the previous day or not.  doesn't matter if they have 4 pairs of similar sandles at home still in the box.  they still have to try them on.  Now, if they are serious about buying a pair os shoes/sandles, us men better have a good book to read handy.) 

Both the Master and Guest bathrooms will have the same type and color of tile.  For similar reasons as mentioned above.  Each of the rooms except the bathrooms will have the stepped ceiling.

In the Master bathroom, there will be a large mirror that extends accross the whole length of the sink.  One thing I did notice in one of the pictures received is that on top of the sink where the mirror will be placed, there is no tile being placed.  I found that a little pecular.  If there is any one with the profound knowledge of the local building practices and the proper method to be employed, can provide advisement if this is acceptable, the key word is acceptable, it would be appreciated.     

There is also some tile being placed on the wall behind the kitchen counter top that will be hidden by cabinet doors that will extend under the whole of the counter top.  This tile is a nice feature to lighten up and give a nice clean appearance under the counter top for when the doors are opened.  The counter tops, as previously noted on the fourm, will be granite.

One other item that was completed were the steps outside of the Thai kitchen.

 
Above photo:  East side of house where the framing of the windows can be seen.


Above photo:  arches in the front of house and soffit partially installed.


Above Photo:  Guest bedroom tile being layed.


Above Photo:  Bathroom tile being layed.


Above photo:  stepped ceiling in guest bedroom


Above Photo:  steps exterior to the Thai Kitchen.

"Until the Next Report".

----------


## sunsetter

nice one sea, your getting there mate :goldcup:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> nice one sea, your getting there mate


Thanks Khun Sun.  This effort is not being accomplished without a lot of up front planning and a little gut wrenching pains, soul searching evenings, and consternation.  Oh yea, there has been a little vino and wheat beverage intake along the way as well.... :Smile: 

Caio!

----------


## AZZZEY68

Keep em coming excellent report.

----------


## HINO

Looks like its time to get some more photos for your gallery. Its been raining almost every day the last week,,,,,,,,,just a downpour for 20 or 30 minutes and then nice and cool. Maybe we will go on Monday to take a look,,,,,,,the tile work and all is moving along.

----------


## HaiSoh

Good thread SEA :thanks:
Looking forward to see more Pics soon, as I am flying to Thailand (where else) next month, thinking about "just passing by" to have a look at your castle and the surroundings....meanwhile, Keep'em coming, the pics....

----------


## a. boozer

Went down to the development on Saturday, it's looking good!

----------


## HINO

Hey boozer,,,,,,,I cant reply to your PM yet as I only have 20 posts,,,,,,,,but that drink offer is welcome,,,,,,,,,,thanks. We will be in touch

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Have you tried using one of these? --> .

They're much better than lots of these --> ,,,,,,,,, and people won't think you're such a twat.

----------


## More Volts Igor

> ^ Have you tried using one of these? --> .
> They're much better than lots of these --> ,,,,,,,,, and people won't think you're such a twat.


I rather prefer these ==> a bit more symetrical or a <CR> (thats a blank line) helps to break up the text  :Smile: 

Enjoyable thread even with the ,,,,,,,,'s  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I rather prefer these ==> a bit more symetrical


They do look quite nice, actually.

----------


## HINO

> ^ Have you tried using one of these? --> .
> 
> They're much better than lots of these --> ,,,,,,,,, and people won't think you're such a twat.


If you don't like these,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and you like these     --------> you could have just asked for a change without the sarcastic name calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,twat!   Now,  just to tweak yur nose more I will use whatever I want ,,,,,,,,,.....!!!!>>>

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Cool.

The trash bin will be filling up then...

----------


## Loombucket

> Originally Posted by Marmite the Dog
> 
> 
> ^ Have you tried using one of these? --> .
> 
> They're much better than lots of these --> ,,,,,,,,, and people won't think you're such a twat.
> 
> 
> If you don't like these,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and you like these ---> you could have just asked for a change without the sarcastic name calling,,,,,,,,,,,,,,twat! Now, just to tweak yur nose more I will use whatever I want ,,,,,,,,,.....!!!!>>>


There are a wonderful selection of Thai characters available if you really want to personalise your dead spaces. Also a fascinating range of symbols.

Just a thought.  :Smile:

----------


## a. boozer

> ^ Cool.
> 
> The trash bin will be filling up then...


Marmite, I am at a loss as to your reasoning for trying to spoil what has, so far been an extremely interesting  thread.  Maybe you do not like one individuals style of writing, but there is no need to be rude or insulting. No one is always perfect in the eye of another - 'live and let live'.

----------


## SEA Traveler

kids will B kids.  Anyway, I've been out of town recently on business and unable to keep up with posting new progress posts and pictures.  In an effort to keep things on track, I'll do some posting and commentary in a day or so as I'll have a little free time.  Here in the US, we will be celebrating a long week end in honor of our fallen fellow veterans.  HOOOOA!    

    Thanks for doing the bouncing and cleaning up Khun Boozer.  Next round on me!

----------


## HINO

Ok Im waiting with eager anticipation lets see whats new

----------


## chuckd

Reallly nice thread and progress reports.

I recently completed our building project up-country and can symphatize with your efforts.  My wife's father, a building contractor, oversaw the project and did a pretty good job.  We were in Saudi and unable to do much except give advice.  All in all he did a nice job.

We also have a home in Pattaya so will split the time between the two places when I complete this contract.

Good luck and keep the posts and photos coming.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Reallly nice thread and progress reports.
> 
> I recently completed our building project up-country and can symphatize with your efforts. My wife's father, a building contractor, oversaw the project and did a pretty good job. We were in Saudi and unable to do much except give advice. All in all he did a nice job.
> 
> We also have a home in Pattaya so will split the time between the two places when I complete this contract.
> 
> Good luck and keep the posts and photos coming.


Thanks Khun Chuckd for words of encouragement from someone with the "been there done that T shirt".  U R right, never easy completing a project like this from a 1/2 time there and 1/2 time away.  Fortunately, Khun the Contractor was someone we had developed a ropport with and feel extreamly comfortable in having oversee the project....

----------


## SEA Traveler

27 May 2008;

Progress on the interior of the house continues.  Gypsum stepped ceilings being completed with tape and spackling.  Patio tile being laid.  And preparation for painting being made.  What follows shows some of the updates. 


Above picture: Spacking being applied on gypsum to cover seam tape and screw holes.

 
Above picture:  stepped ceiling prior to application of tape and spackling.


Above picture:  more taping and spackling... Western kitchen area.


Above picture: Upper part of pool patio tile being laid.  I think the diamond template is a nice touch to berak up the monotonous standard patterns seen.


Above picture: and another picture of the upper pool patio tile.  The lower level pool patio should be started next week and will be able to show some additional pictures of that when started.

----------


## HINO

Khun Sea, looking better every visit. I stopped by yesterday. Talked with Khun Loong and the others. I see the first coat of paint on living/kitchen area and the huge electric consumer panel. The electrician is doing a good job and the panel is geared for 3 phase power supply even if you can't get it for awhile yur ready for it. Next I need to see the incoming supply cables,,,,I forgot to look where they are.

We will meet with Khun and Gang maybe Sunday for a first talk.

Keep the pictures coming.

Oh yeah----------.....>>>>><<<<<<,,,,,,,,whats happening on the pool? Khun said there are still difficulties with the people internally in the pool company?

----------


## SEA Traveler

As you say, minor issue with the pool but it is internal and does not affect the technical process.  I'll follow how it plays out but as long as it does not affect the technical asspect of the project, no problem for me.

----------


## SEA Traveler

28 May 2008:

     Contractor is getting into some of the detailed work now.  He is finishing off the stepped ceilings, painting, preparing to lay the lower patio and driveway tile, etc.  As one would expect, with the more detailed work being accomplished, the perception of progress has slowed but none the less, the results of this detailed work is beginning to make the house really look like a house.  Here are some progress pictures from the past few days: 


Above Picture:  Living room looking out onto the upper part of pool patio with 1st coat of paint.


Above Picture: Living room looking out the front door with 1st coat of paint.

 
Above Picture:  Master Bedroom looking out into the pool area with 1st coat of paint.



Above Picture:  Office area with completion of the stepped ceiling and 1st coat of paint.  Holes for lighting components being cut.


Above Picture:  Preparation for the laying of tile on the lower pool patio.


Above Picture:  More preparation for the laying of lower pool patio tile.


Above Picture:  Preparation for the laying of the driveway tile. 


Above Picture:  Progress on the pool and preparation of walkway around the pool where the sandwash will be.

----------


## dirtydog

Here's a question that I don't know the answer to, would it look better if those tiles were done in random rather than the pattern in the top right?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun "Dog",

     I played around just a little with the design template I wanted to use for the patio tile and settled on what you see.  In the end, I think it comes down to an individual preference.  In my case, I didn't want the tile template to be tooooo boxey or square so I had Khun the Contractor put them at an angle.  "6 of 1 or 1/2 dozen of the other" in this case.  Thanks for the added perspective.

----------


## DrAndy

why do you have stepped ceilings?

do they have any advantage over flat ones?

----------


## dirtydog

I am not knocking the design or anything, the tiles were put down the way they were supposed to be, but would they have looked better if the light bits were all together?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> why do you have stepped ceilings?
> 
> do they have any advantage over flat ones?


Khun Andy,

 One very good reason...  they appealed to Mrs SEA Traveler.

     They do in fact add about 20 cm to the height of the ceiling and provides a nice attractive look.  This is not a unique feature as I've seen it both here in the US and also in Thailand.  A matter of preference, that's all.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I am not knocking the design or anything, the tiles were put down the way they were supposed to be, but would they have looked better if the light bits were all together?


Khun DD,  
     Possibly what you point out is the case and since I am not currently at site am unable to make a first hand assessment and provide a profound response.  At this point though, I'm content that the tiles seem to have been put down in a reasonable fashion and STRAIGHT.  I've seen some pretty shabby tile installation jobs in Thai but so far so good on this project.

----------


## The_Dude

Good looking project! I noticed that your perimeter wall has significant patch work done to it. How severe are the cracks? Was this do to the walls foundation settling or expansion and contraction of block and mortor? Are there any Elastomeric Wall Coating products available in Thailand? I enclosed a link that will give you some idea of what I mean.
http://www.dehavenconstruction.com/elastomeric/index5.htm

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Good looking project! I noticed that your perimeter wall has significant patch work done to it. How severe are the cracks? Was this do to the walls foundation settling or expansion and contraction of block and mortor? Are there any Elastomeric Wall Coating products available in Thailand? I enclosed a link that will give you some idea of what I mean.
> http://www.dehavenconstruction.com/e...ric/index5.htm


Khun Dude,
     Thanks for the kind comments about the project.
     Wall is secure without any cracks in the block.  What you noticed were some hairline cracks in the rendering/mortor of the thin layer of cement over the block wall.  Wall was actually constructed about 18 months ago after I had the initial dirt brought into the area.  Contractor patched the hairline cracks prior to applying the 2 coats of paint closer to completion of the project.
     As it relates to availability of an elastomeric product in Thailand... best ask a fellow forum member who does some contracting work.

----------


## The_Dude

ST,

Thanks for the quick response and good luck with the project. I'm sure you will enjoy this house in the near future.

----------


## AZZZEY68

Excellent report keep it coming.

----------


## Loombucket

It's looking good SEA Traveler, keep the reports coming in.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ST,
> 
> Thanks for the quick response and good luck with the project. I'm sure you will enjoy this house in the near future.


Thanks Khun Dude.  Yup, in the near future...  there might even be a Bar-B-Q from time to time...  HOOOOOA!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It's looking good SEA Traveler, keep the reports coming in.


Yup!  Just trying to keep up with the Loom's.   :Smile:   The update reports that I post to this forum are dependent on and a result of phone discussions with Khun the "contractor" and updates from family and friends that are a little closer to the construction site on a daily basis.  The reports will continue though and looking forward to being able to be in the house full time when it is completed.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Excellent report keep it coming.


thanks 68!  greatly appreciated.

----------


## AZZZEY68

To be fair its a quality read.

----------


## SEA Traveler

31 May 2008,
With every day, the progress being made on the house is beginning make a difference. 1st coats of paint are being applied, floor and bathroom tiling are being completed, stepped ceilings with installed lighting are being completed and the driveway is being started. I am satisfied with the progress and the level of quality that Khun and workers have put into this house. The team put together for this project certainly have the skill, knowledge, and tools for completing this project successfully and to specification. Here are some pictures showing the most recent progress. 

Above Picture: Concrete Driveway placed with tiling to follow. The 1st coat of exterior paint is being applied. The trim paint will be a little darker as a follow-on picture will show.


 
Above picture: Front of house with 1st coat of paint and the darker trim.



Above Picture: As someone from this forum had previously mentioned and recommended, I had the contractor go with TOA paint. I'm sure it will work out just fine and compairs to other local brands.



Above Picture: West side of the house with 1st coat of paint and the pool area.



Above Picture: Full view of the West side of the house with the beginning of the application of the 1st coat of paint.



Above Picture: In an earlier post where the top step coming from the front terrace was squared off at the right corner and was not rounded as the 2 below steps, I indicated that I was going to have the contractor round off that top corner. Here you can see that the corner was rounded off and is looking a lot better than it previously did.


 
Above Picture: 1st coat of paint in kitchen and the electrical circuit box. As the area currently has only single phase electric, the schedule for 3 phase to be installed has been established and will take place within 6 months. I had the house wired and a 3 phase electrical circuit box installed in readiness for the electric company's putting in 3 phased electric in the near future.



Above Picture: Master Bedroom Stepped ceiling with the recessed lighting and 1st coat of paint.



Above Picture: Stepped Ceiling and lighting in the Office area.



Above Picture: Stepped Ceiling in the Living Room.

----------


## sunsetter

looking good mate, hope your well, nice garden project comng up?

----------


## HINO

Sea all is looking good. Won't be long now and you will be pouring cool drinks next to that pool and garden. Khun Loong  and crew are doing a superb job on the place and now its looking really great.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun Hino,  

     The pouring of cool drinks next to the pool will not be soon enough.  Already get some of my projects in line for when I'm resident more permanently...

----------


## BosseO

MTS, I'll beat you to it, I can't provide a private pool but the drinks will sure be available.
Your place is looking great, wish I could have done the same but, as you know, that had included a change of wife.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun Boss,

     Yes, you will be beating me to the punch as it relates to being able to enjoy a realaxing drink on the new house patio but I'll be in for the long haul and will be looking to catch up when I do get there in August.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I had decided early on in the planning process for this house to use a hard wood flooring for the Office and Master Bedroom.  I had seen a finished Makha wood floor that was in the father-in-laws house and found the sanded and varnished surface soothing to the bare feet as well as the deep rich color adding a feeling of internal warmth (I did not say heat/hot as in temperature).  I was advised that the use of Makha wood had been used in Thai homes for years and was considered traditional of some sort if not as popular as Teak wood.  As I recall, the Makha was also slightly less expensive than the Teak wood so I went with Makha.

     Apparently the longer and wider sections of Makha wood flooring are more expensive than the shorter and narrower pieces.  This did not impose any issues with me at all as I liked the appearance of the shorter 40 cm or so lengths.  I decided on the shorter 40 cm lengths to be installed.

     The next consideration was in what design I wanted the wood put down.  Although not opposed to a herringbone design, I was more inclined to stick with something more traditional and advised the contractor to follow a simple template placing the wood slats lengthwise with the length of the room.  As it turns out, it looks just as I imagined and had hoped that it would.

     The following pictures show the work in progress of the placement of the Makha wood flooring.  It has yet to be completed and the surface has not yet been stained or the clear protectorate applied yet.  That should be interesting in itself.  In any event, the efforts of the contractor in putting down the wood flooring look fantastic.  Take a look. 


Above Picture:  Unfinished Makha Wood flooring in the Office.


Above Picture:  Another view of the unfinished Makha Wood flooring in the office.


Above Picture:  Unfinished Makha Wood flooring in the Master Bedroom.


Above Picture:  Unfinishe Makha Wood flooring in Master Bedroom Walk in Closet.


Above Picture:  Unfinished Makha Wood flooring in the Walk in closet.

My plan all along has been to bring the electric line into the property via underground.  Received some advisement not long ago that, for various reasons, there would be some difficulty with bringing in the electrical underground and into the property.  I was not necessarily buying the electrical company's reasoning or explanations nor did I completely understand, because of the language differences and to what I attribute the Thai way of not really answering a question, why it would be a problem.  Long story short, I was told that because the electric poles on on the opposit side of the street from my house and because the road is not yet blacktopped/concreted, it would be required for me to put an electrical pole on my property at my expense.  It did not make all that much sense to me and working from a afar, did not feel inclined to want to contractor to pursue this for me.  So, slightly dissapointed, I went with a tradition approach for bringing in the electricity.  It is what it is and I'm over it already.  Lets move on to the next issue....  I just consider myself fortunate that all else is going well with the project.

----------


## The_Dude

Why do want 3PH coming onto your property? Will you have large loads (motors)? It seems odd for a residence to have 3PH. It would be great for a machinist in a work shop. Is this your intent?

----------


## HINO

I can try to answer the "why" of the 3-phase question.

ST's need is for a higher amp supply not 3 phase to run a motor. The 3 phase supply from PEA will give him up to 50 amps per phase or 150 total. The highest supply I have ever seen on a single phase system is 100 amps. I believe it is possible to get a 150 amp meter single phase but not here in Ban Chang that I know of.

Currently the soi cannot supply 3 phase as the line down his soi is just single phase but his panel is being wired for a 3 phase split supply so when they do put 3 phase on his soi he can then get the higher supply to feed his need.

That in a nutshell is why he will install 3 phase. For the higher amp supply

----------


## The_Dude

ST might as well order 3PH A/C units and run the pool pumps on 3PH other then that I don't see him needing a larger service unless he is running more loads then mentioned. But it could be a "Tool Man Taylor" thing! 

Agh-Agh Agh!!!

----------


## HINO

Hey Dude, sounds like a plan---------->> Only trouble is the house is almost finished and all the wring is in place and the electrical fixtures are purchased for the pool and such so your idea of 3 phase equipment won't work at this stage. the other piece is that 3 phase is not available on his soi yet.

He is wired and ready for 3 phase or 1 phase. Next year he can re-evaluate his load and needs and when higher current supply is available on his soi he can upgrade as the need arises.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Why do want 3PH coming onto your property? Will you have large loads (motors)? It seems odd for a residence to have 3PH. It would be great for a machinist in a work shop. Is this your intent?


Khun Dude:  What you ask is a reasonable question and I can assure you that I would not be able to explaain the logic any beter than Khun "Sparky" Hino.  By the way, "thanks Khun "SPARKY" Hino for the explanation...  

No plans at this point for any work shop equip but I was looking to have enough electricity on a continual basis without feeling the variable surge/decrament in power.  The fact that 3 phase is scheduled to run up the soi in the not too distant future prompted me to be prepared to accept that without having to do any retoolling of the electric box.  By doing it up front during the original construction, I will be prepared for when they do install the 3 phased lines.  No problem.  

As for feeling the need to do a "tool time", nah, my tools are suficient to get the job done.

----------


## The_Dude

Thanks, Hino & Sea Traveler for enlightening me. Keep up the good work! And, Feet Forward!

----------


## lom

> Currently the soi cannot supply 3 phase as the line down his soi is just single phase but his panel is being wired for a 3 phase split supply so when they do put 3 phase on his soi he can then get the higher supply to feed his need.


I did the same when building my house.
3-phase distribution panel with 3-phase main breaker and even put a 3-phase underground cable between house and meter.
So it was an easy job to change from 1 to 3-phase when the 3-phase line became available.

One point of caution for systems where 3-phase is used as 3 x 1-phase (ie , no true 3-phase equipment installed) :
The current flowing in the neutral line is the sum of the current in the 3 phase lines. 
So the diameter of the neutral cable should be quite a bit bigger than the phase cables.

----------


## More Volts Igor

> One point of caution for systems where 3-phase is used as 3 x 1-phase (ie , no true 3-phase equipment installed) :
> The current flowing in the neutral line is the sum of the current in the 3 phase lines. 
> So the diameter of the neutral cable should be quite a bit bigger than the phase cables.


Nope! You can't just add the currents to get the neutral current, remember the phases are 120 degrees apart so you'll be needing to do some phasor calculations  :Sad: 

Actually, the neutral current will never be greater than the largest phase current even in the most hideously out of balance systems. A quick and dirty calculation for your neutral current is:-




> There is a quick way which is not exact but very close; 
> Example; 
> L1 = 7.5A 
> L2 = 5.5A 
> L3 = 4.0A 
> Subtract the smallest current from the other two: 
> L1 - L3 
> L2 - L3 
> 7.5A - 4.0A = 3.5A 
> ...

----------


## chuckd

Looks like your project is moving along very well.  Congratulations.

One thing you might wish to consider, if you haven't already done so, is to install variable dimmer switches on your overhead lights in each room.

Just a thought.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looks like your project is moving along very well. Congratulations.
> 
> One thing you might wish to consider, if you haven't already done so, is to install variable dimmer switches on your overhead lights in each room.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks Khun C for your recommendation of dimmer switches and for you encouragement on the project.  Actually the dimmer switches thing is probably something to look at.

----------


## lom

> Nope! You can't just add the currents to get the neutral current, remember the phases are 120 degrees apart so you'll be needing to do some phasor calculations


Yes I remember.. And stand corrected,

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by More Volts Igor
> 
> Nope! You can't just add the currents to get the neutral current, remember the phases are 120 degrees apart so you'll be needing to do some phasor calculations
> 
> 
> Yes I remember.. And stand corrected,


Thanks Khuns loom and Igor.  It is all clear as mud to me now.  Guess I'll have to pull out my Sparky to English translation dictionary.

----------


## SEA Traveler

5 June 2008;

    Painting and paint trim work on the exterior of the house continue as is the placement of tile in the Living Room and preparation of the Teak Wood doors throughout the house.  You will be able to see from the following pictures that the progress is slow but deliberate and I feel that it is making a real difference.  It is all coming together nicely.  Good work Khun. 


Above Picture:  Front of house paint and trim.


Above Picture:  Front terrace tile almost finished.


Above Picture:  Living Room tile almost completed.  Contractor Khun was nice enough to put down some craft paper so that the tile already place doees not get marked up.


Above Picture:  Living Room floor tile has a design put down just inside the entrance way.  


Above Picture:  here is a closer picture of the tile design just inside the front door way.

 
Above Picture:  Teak Wood doors are being stained.  I'm told that at least 3 coats of stain will be applied because the stain gets absorbed by the teak and to make sure that the color is a deep smooth color rather than just a rough look.

 
Above Picture:  Weat side of the house painted with trim.

----------


## sunsetter

lovin it mate, floors looks pukka, not far to go, hows the pool coming along?

----------


## More Volts Igor

That is one nice house, looks done to a good standard too  :Smile:

----------


## HINO

Yes Sea your place is shaping up nicely and it is above the "standard" of many places I've seen

I hope to have the same level of quality should I decide to hire Khun Loong to build my place

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why has you builder not got a name?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> That is one nice house, looks done to a good standard too


Much appreciated Khun Volts.  I was fortunate to have met this builder who worked with me on the design and built to the standard I was looking for.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Yes Sea your place is shaping up nicely and it is above the "standard" of many places I've seen
> 
> I hope to have the same level of quality should I decide to hire Khun Loong to build my place


Thanks Khun Hino.  Aa you know, we work hard with Khun while in-country to make sure things we as we wanted.  Thankfully we had freinds like Mr. and Mrs Hino to send us some pics while we were not in-country in which to evaluate the progress.

You will have 1 advantage in your building project and that is that you will have eyes on for the duration of the project.  Go getum Hino!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Why has you builder not got a name?


Khun Marmite,

There is a story behind why I don't use Khun's name.  

When I first met Khun a few years ago, he gave me his business card.  I could not pronounce his name as it was not a name that easily rolled off my toung.  As I recall, both his first and last names had most if not all of the characters of the English alphabet in them.  He suggested that I just call him Khun and I did.

It was awhile after that when Khun decided to change his name.  Better luck he said.  He gave me his new business card that was in both English and Thai.  Parts of it anyways, the name of his company that he owned was listed but his new name was in Thai only.  Didn't matter as by that time he was alread Khun to me so that is the way it has been.  

So, Khun Marmite, since you asked, I will see if I can locate Khun's card and if I do, I'll sacn it and PM it to you.

Appreciate you interest in this project.  Over & Out.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Cheers for that. It just sounds/looks odd having someone just called Khun. What about calling him Khun Chang?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> lovin it mate, floors looks pukka, not far to go, hows the pool coming along?


Khun Sun, Thanks for the nice comments.  Not sure what a "pukka" is but I'll assume it isn't all bad...

Pool construction is temperarily suspended.  The pool itself is complete minus the tile and concrete finishing.  The surge/balance tank has been started and is near completion but I do not want it tiled to far before the house is completed and I'll wait for 2 months or so until I have a better feel for when I'll be back in country.  The tile and pump/filter equipment will be ordered soon but I have purchased some Jandy Never Lube Valves that were suggested to me by a former TD member (I have not seen him participating in the last 3 months or so), and will either hand carry them my self when I come over or if I can identify someone who is going that way soon and is interested in hand carrying them for me, I might be in business.  

Anyway, The pump house is started and will be completed in 2 weeks and all is good.  The internal friction within the pool company that is seperate from Khun my house contractor has caused some minor irritation in that it makes it more difficult for me to do the coordination I want to do but in the end, the technical end of the pool construction seems to be top notch.  Khun has been nice enough to keep an eye out on this for me as well.  The end will tell.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^ Cheers for that. It just sounds/looks odd having someone just called Khun. What about calling him Khun Chang?


It would fit as we have had a few Changs together?

My Father always told me, "Son, never trust a contractor (or anyone for that matter) you can't sit down and have a beer with"....

----------


## Loombucket

Looking good now SEA Traveler, makes my place seem more like a small hut, albeit, a two story one. Nice reporting, keep it going.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looking good now SEA Traveler, makes my place seem more like a small hut, albeit, a two story one. Nice reporting, keep it going.


Appreciate your comments Khun Loom.  The place will probably keep me captive and turn me into a recluse but should be comfortable enough and not get too bored.  Later!

----------


## harrymand

> I had decided early on in the planning process for this house to use a hard wood flooring for the Office and Master Bedroom. I had seen a finished Makha wood floor that was in the father-in-laws house and found the sanded and varnished surface soothing to the bare feet as well as the deep rich color adding a feeling of internal warmth (I did not say heat/hot as in temperature). I was advised that the use of Makha wood had been used in Thai homes for years and was considered traditional of some sort if not as popular as Teak wood. As I recall, the Makha was also slightly less expensive than the Teak wood so I went with Makha.
> 
> Apparently the longer and wider sections of Makha wood flooring are more expensive than the shorter and narrower pieces. This did not impose any issues with me at all as I liked the appearance of the shorter 40 cm or so lengths. I decided on the shorter 40 cm lengths to be installed.
> 
> The next consideration was in what design I wanted the wood put down. Although not opposed to a herringbone design, I was more inclined to stick with something more traditional and advised the contractor to follow a simple template placing the wood slats lengthwise with the length of the room. As it turns out, it looks just as I imagined and had hoped that it would.
> 
> The following pictures show the work in progress of the placement of the Makha wood flooring. It has yet to be completed and the surface has not yet been stained or the clear protectorate applied yet. That should be interesting in itself. In any event, the efforts of the contractor in putting down the wood flooring look fantastic. Take a look. 
> 
> 
> ...


Wery nice floor! Did you glue the wood direct on the concrete? For how long has is cure ( the contrete)?

----------


## HINO

> Khun Marmite,
> 
> There is a story behind why I don't use Khun's name.  
> 
> When I first met Khun a few years ago, he gave me his business card.  I could not pronounce his name as it was not a name that easily rolled off my toung.  As I recall, both his first and last names had most if not all of the characters of the English alphabet in them.  He suggested that I just call him Khun and I did.
> 
> It was awhile after that when Khun decided to change his name.  Better luck he said.  He gave me his new business card that was in both English and Thai.  Parts of it anyways, the name of his company that he owned was listed but his new name was in Thai only.  Didn't matter as by that time he was alread Khun to me so that is the way it has been.  
> 
> So, Khun Marmite, since you asked, I will see if I can locate Khun's card and if I do, I'll sacn it and PM it to you.
> ...


Khun Sea & Khun Marmite,

As an interested bystander and a potential new client of "Khun" the contractor. SEA I happen to have his business card handy and my Thai wife to assist in reading the name and such on the card.

As written in english  on the card:

name of the company; LUEDNITI Construction Co.

Khun's name in english spelling; Pathompong Luednitirunglid

My wife heard Sea calling him Khun also. I can see why ST has called him Khun all this time as his name is not easy to pronounce at best, so,  when I inquired to my wife she says it is perfectly acceptable to speak to him as Loong which means "uncle" in Thai  . My wife says this works saying "Khun Loong." We have not asked for his "nickname."

 :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## good2bhappy

Pukka means fine. It is hindi

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> We have not asked for his "nickname."


Why not?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Wery nice floor! Did you glue the wood direct on the concrete? For how long has is cure ( the contrete)?


Thanks for the nice comment Khun Harry and welcome to the forum.

Concrete sat for about 5 weeks before the Makha Wood Floor was put down.  I am not sure if the 5 weeks was the result of needing that much time to cure or because the placement of the wood floor did not fit into the schedule until the time when it was placed. 

I'll have to ask Khun if he actually used an adhesive between the wood and concrete or if he used some other method.  I'm not sure but I do believe that some type of vapor barrier was used between the wood and concrete.

----------


## SEA Traveler

[quote=HINO;650492]


> Khun Marmite,
> 
> 
> As an interested bystander and a potential new client of "Khun" the contractor. SEA I happen to have his business card handy and my Thai wife to assist in reading the name and such on the card.
> 
> As written in english on the card:
> 
> name of the company; LUEDNITI Construction Co.
> 
> ...


Like I said, "*Pathompong Luednitirunglid*" sure is a mouth full.  Mrs SEA Traveler also calls Khun, Khun Loong.  Although I truly like Khun and respect him in every way. I've alread enough uncles and he advised my calling him Khun so, there we have it.

Khun Hino, thanks for saving me the headache of looking through my stuff for the business card.

Caio!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Pukka means fine. It is hindi


Thanks Khun Happy.  Learning something new every day...

----------


## More Volts Igor

> Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> 
> 
> Pukka means fine. It is hindi
> 
> 
> Thanks Khun Happy. Learning something new every day...


It's also a best-selling brand of pies, made in the central UK Pukka Pies... for some reason we used to call them "puke-a pies", shame really, they're actually pretty good  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by good2bhappy
> ...


Thanks Khun Volts.  We have similar in US but they have a more appitizing named company making them.

----------


## good2bhappy

Are you sure your not mixing that up with the polo term to 'have a chuka"?

----------


## Told Stool

I was looking around for Matthew in here.  I seem to remember him saying he was going to hang around the construction area on here for awhile. :Confused:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I was looking around for Matthew in here. I seem to remember him saying he was going to hang around the construction area on here for awhile.


Haven't seen him.

----------


## Told Stool

^hmmm...guess he's busy saving "troubled young children from becoming troubled adults."

----------


## SEA Traveler

OK, back to the topic of this thread............

9 June 2008:

Khun and his crew continue to remain on schedule.  Their focus on the past 3 days has been with the final preparation of the driveway and the placement of the driveway tile, continuation of the painting of the house and putting the first coat of paint on the perimeter wall, completing the tile for the front terrace, and getting the swimming pool pump house in order.

It seems as though any of questions related to the swimming pool have been worked out as there was a competent work team there today completing the placement of the PVC pipe to the pump house and doing other prep work in and around the pool area.  Although things seem to be on track with the pool, Khun is keeping me posted regularly on this subject.

Otherwise, I continue to be content with the progress of the work as well as the quality of the workmanship and the over all efforts of Khun and his Team.


Above Picture:  After preparation of the driveway, the driveway tile is now starting to be placed. 


Above Picture:  Here is a closer view of the tile work.  As a strength test of the tile, I had Khun have one of the team member's children present on site ride his tricycle ride on the tile.  All seemed in good order...


Above Picture:  Continuation of the Antique Roman Tile that was used on the Front Terrace was used for the Front Terrace steps that lead to the lower patio.  Lower patio will also have the Roman Tile.

 
Above Picture:  Various doors for the house are all being stained the same color.

 
Above Picture:  The single door of the house that has glass in it is the one you see here.  It has beveled glass and will be an interior door to the office.

 
Above Picture:  The Swimming Pool Pump House still in construction.


Above Picture:  The first coat of paint on the perimeter wall was applied over the mildew resistent primer coating.  The color of the perimeter wall paint is not too different than the primary color used on the house.  The picture does not show a real good comparison so I guess I'll just have to wait until I get there to get the full picture.

----------


## jizzybloke

Looks very nice SEA T, they have done a great job!

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks Khun Jizzy, but there is still a long way to go on some of the finer finishing details of this project.  Will continue to keep a close eye on the efforts and report accordingly.

Caio!

----------


## HINO

I see some changes so I guess I need to get over there for some pics of our own that Neung has an eye for. We will send in a few days.

All looks good though and the colors are coming together well.

Who was your interior/exterior designer for the color and tile selection?

You and Mrs Sea?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I see some changes so I guess I need to get over there for some pics of our own that Neung has an eye for. We will send in a few days.
> 
> All looks good though and the colors are coming together well.
> 
> Who was your interior/exterior designer for the color and tile selection?
> 
> You and Mrs Sea?


Khun Hino, 

     Pictures always appreciated, especially if they reflect a question that needs to be addresses to Khun.  I will be commenting on some recent pictures in a follow on entry in a day or two.

     The most recent posted pictures above do not reflect a real accurate comparison between the color of the paint on the exterior of the house and the perimeter wall.  From your view, what were you able to determine?

     As it relates to the interior/exterior "earth" color scheme, I will have to say that Mrs SEA and myself agreed pretty much on having neutral colors and nothing too ostentious.  A little highlight was desired and I think we accomplished that with the trim around the windows and the dark brown colored soffit.  Mrs SEA was left with the responsibility to actually pick out the colors though and after she selected them and presented the colors to me.  On one of the colors, I asked a question or two about, she eventually changed it but overall, she did the matching of the colors.  With the eventural adding of medium cherry wood color of the Makha wood floors and the Teak doors, the dark chocolate brown soffit and front gate, along with the darker trim paint around the windows, I think that she hit a winner.  But, to each their own.  We got what we were looking for and are pleased with what we selected...

    One thing I will add though, Khun's scetch artest and interior designer for the built in custom kitchen/bathroom cabinets and other special amenities was top notch.  She did provide some real good ideas.  I'd suggest you talk to Khun about possibly talking to her or including her in your design process.

     Again, thanks for the insight and looking forward to some of Neung's pics being forwarded.  Possibly they will show a better compairson of the colors than the cell phone pics.

----------


## Loombucket

We have been discussing roof colours, as I don't want a hidious blue that is all the rage around here. Given that your pictures were taken on a cell phone, what is your colour and what is it called please?

I do like those steps.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun Loom,

    Have you ever heard of the saying "the longer you hold onto something the sooner you will need it after it is disposed of"?    Well, over this past weekend, I was going through my construction stuff for the house that I have with me here in the U.S. and got rid of the CPAC tile brochure that had the color, style, model #, and cost of the tile at time of purchase indicated on it.  I no longer have that info with me.  All my detailed files remain in LOS and will not have access to them until August.

     What I can tell you is that the roof tile was sort of a two tone ceremic tile made by CPAC.  Other than that, I am at a loss.  what I will do though is e-mail Khun and see if I can get info on the tile used.  Might be a day or two.  In the mean time, here are 2 pics I took of the tile stacked prior to being placed on the roof and after it was placed on the roof.  The picture was taken by myself with a Sona digital camera not a phone camera so the color will be a little more true.  One Canadian that came by did not like the color because he thought it too dark...  the same guy mentioned that he did not care for any of the tile colors used in 3 or 4 of the other houses in the area and he pointed.  Not sure what he did care for.  Anyway, the tile color is not as dark as a chocolate and not a light as a copper but I'd put it somewhere in between the two.  Kind of depends on how the sun is hitting it because it is sort of two tone and has some colored specs in it.

Here are the 2 pics.

----------


## Loy Toy

Great house, congratulations and thanks for sharing your adventure with us.

A few questions and or help if I can provide it.

1. I don't know if you are planning a stand alone water heater which services the whole house or you have individual instantaneous water heaters on each water outlet. Both methods are OK but I have just installed a solar heating console on my roof and this unit works superbly. Could boil and egg in the water and the savings on electricity is also a bonus.

2. When you fit your electric wiring at the junction point and for example lights and just say your computer ask your electrician to fit frequency invertors which contols the current coming into you outlets. As you probably know the power flucuations here are extreme and I can guarantee that you light globes will last a lot longer not to mention the protection for your expensive electrical components.
These units are not expensive (around 250 Baht each) but you will get up to 3-4 years out of your globes.

Good luck

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Great house, congratulations and thanks for sharing your adventure with us.
> 
> A few questions and or help if I can provide it.
> 
> 1. I don't know if you are planning a stand alone water heater which services the whole house or you have individual instantaneous water heaters on each water outlet. Both methods are OK but I have just installed a solar heating console on my roof and this unit works superbly. Could boil and egg in the water and the savings on electricity is also a bonus.
> 
> 2. When you fit your electric wiring at the junction point and for example lights and just say your computer ask your electrician to fit frequency invertors which contols the current coming into you outlets. As you probably know the power flucuations here are extreme and I can guarantee that you light globes will last a lot longer not to mention the protection for your expensive electrical components.
> These units are not expensive (around 250 Baht each) but you will get up to 3-4 years out of your globes.
> 
> Good luck


Khun Toy,

     Yes, an adventure it is.

     Central water heater already installed and in place.  Although having solar panals was an initial consideration of mine, I opted not to pursue.  Not that I am not interested in saving a dollar or two or because I don't support things green, but because other considerations.  

     A friend who built somewhere up in the Ayutaya area also had plans that included solar water heating panels and when I ask him if he followed through with that concept, he also indicated that he went the traditional way.

     Something I can always consider later if I feel the urge.  but good to go for now.

     The frequency inverters thing sounds interesting and as if it is good sound advisement.  Thanks.  I'm not sure if it would be the easiest thing to install right now and at this point.  I will however look into this a little further.  Thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

10 June 08:

     Khun's contract is multitasking this week.  He's still got driveway and patio tile being installed, the pump house construction, and painting going on.  There is also the swimming pool contractor in the mix, and now after talking and discussing about the front gate and top of the wall steel grating back in late April, the gate contractor is doing his thing.  Here are some pictures from todays effort.

 
Above Picture:  Driveway tile.


Above Picture:  A closer look at the driveway tile and extended yard.


Above Picture:  A closer look at the driveway tile.  I think Khun was a little taken aback when I called him up and jokingly advised him that he had used the wrong tile in the driveway.  I let him off the hook real quick as I didn't want him to to start having the workers start tearing it up.

 
Above Picture:  Here is the PVC pipe that that was layed to and in the pump house.  I mentioned it in a previous post that I had to work some issues to get the pool contractor back at the sight.  Thanks Khun for your intervention on that issue.

 
Above Picture:  Here is the beginning of the steel grating that is being installed on top of the wall.  No boo's and hissis out there.  It isn't a jail and it doesn't look all that bad.  Just don't want to make it too easy to get in.

----------


## HINO

Khun Sea,

Looks good even under the rain clouds. I do believe you need to put gutters at least around the front. When the rain came down there was a lot of water coming off that big roof and flooding the area and anyone trying to walk around. I know its early yet so I'm sure you have plans for that before the final finishing touches.
We were there just before lunch and it appears the workman added the steel on the wall just after we left. I saw them drilling up top but missed the install. Will the steel remain black? Or get some different color?

The driveway tile is really nice and seems not too slippery in the water. Good choice as is the patio stuff.

----------


## HINO

> Great house, congratulations and thanks for sharing your adventure with us.
> 
> A few questions and or help if I can provide it.
> 
> 1. I don't know if you are planning a stand alone water heater which services the whole house or you have individual instantaneous water heaters on each water outlet. Both methods are OK but I have just installed a solar heating console on my roof and this unit works superbly. Could boil and egg in the water and the savings on electricity is also a bonus.
> 
> 2. When you fit your electric wiring at the junction point and for example lights and just say your computer ask your electrician to fit frequency invertors which contols the current coming into you outlets. As you probably know the power flucuations here are extreme and I can guarantee that you light globes will last a lot longer not to mention the protection for your expensive electrical components.
> These units are not expensive (around 250 Baht each) but you will get up to 3-4 years out of your globes.
> 
> Good luck


Loy Toy,

Interesting info on your number 2 comments.

Can you expand on this a bit more? Do you have a product name and model number? A link possibly to a web site? Or possibly where you purchased this item?

You wet our appetite but don't tell us where we can sample the wine!

Please tell us more about this money saving device

Thanks

Hino       :Smile:

----------


## a. boozer

> Khun Sea,
> The driveway tile is really nice and seems not too slippery in the water. Good choice as is the patio stuff.


HINO, Do agree about the driveway tiles, they do look good and certainly seem slip proof!

SEA, Had a nose around the sight yesterday, it certainly is coming along. Although not yet completed, the wooden floors are looking good - a good call. Am sure that you will be satisfied when you return in August.

----------


## Loombucket

> What I can tell you is that the roof tile was sort of a two tone ceremic tile made by CPAC. Other than that, I am at a loss.


No sweat Mr. Traveler, thanks for the, better quality, photos. I think that Mrs. LoomB wants to opt for a green now. Personaly, I would prefer to blend in to the surrounding area, rather than stick out.

----------


## The_Dude

Above Picture: Here is the beginning of the steel grating that is being installed on top of the wall. No boo's and hissis out there. It isn't a jail and it doesn't look all that bad. Just don't want to make it too easy to get in.
   

Well ST, you are really making a statement for the thives "Stay Away"! What color shall the finish be in? I like it, people might think your residense will be a new consulate (embassy).  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Just don't want to make it too easy to get in.


Make sure it is insulated and wire it up to the mains.  :Smile:

----------


## The_Dude

A little overkill Marmite. But that wouldn't be a bad idea for those who really have the bollocks to get in. :Smile:  He'll have to go DC voltage at 12kv + to really do damage.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Well ST, you are really making a statement for the thives "Stay Away"! What color shall the finish be in? I like it, people might think your residense will be a new consulate (embassy).


Wait until I have the electric wire installed...  He Hee Heee.  

Contents of the consulate will be more than modest with noting of substantial value.  

Metal grate at top will remain as is, "black".  The front gate will be chocolate brown though and if I remember correctly, there will be some gold paint in various areas of the front gate but not too much.  For detail only.

Appreciate the kind words.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> A little overkill Marmite. But that wouldn't be a bad idea for those who really have the bollocks to get in. He'll have to go DC voltage at 12kv + to really do damage.


Khun Dude,  I'll be calling you when I want the 12kv + power strung up.  thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> What I can tell you is that the roof tile was sort of a two tone ceremic tile made by CPAC. Other than that, I am at a loss.
> 
> 
> No sweat Mr. Traveler, thanks for the, better quality, photos. I think that Mrs. LoomB wants to opt for a green now. Personaly, I would prefer to blend in to the surrounding area, rather than stick out.


Khun Loom,

     good that you are leaving the roof color selection up to Mrs Loom.  If it doesn't look good, you can always blame it on her.  But you know how it goes, it will still end up being "your bad".   :Smile:    Lots of fun though.  Caio!

----------


## SEA Traveler

11 June 2008:

        Being made aware of 2 potential construction issues from a friend visiting the sight, thanks Hino for the advisement and the pics, I contacted Khun and made him aware of my concern.  

1st, the Master Bathroom toilet was not centered between the shower wall and the sink counter top.  This is not a surprise to me because back in April when I was at sight, I had asked Khun if he would move the placement of the shower wall by about 30 cm.  In turn, this put the toilet off center and since the PVC pipe for the toilet had already been placed, there was no effort to make that adjustment as well.  In any event, Khun said that he would adjust and have the toilet centered.  Will have to see how this works out and I will update accordingly.

2nd, After the PVC Patio doors were installed and the patio tile placed, the contractor continued to use that area and passage way as a work area and primary passage way.  Consequently, there was an increased potential for damage to the patio door threshold, PVC frame and glass to be damaged.  After advising Khun, I was advised that he would initiate some protective measures.  I will be getting a report on this soon also I suppose.

In any event, if these minor issues are the extent of what I’m going to have to put up with for the duration of the project, then I’m considering myself blessed.  Keep on truckin… 


Above Picture: The 1/2 wall to the left of where the toilet is going to be is the wall that I moved by 30cm to the left.  This was just enough to off center the toilet.  Not too big a deal but Kun indicated he would make it right.  

 
Above Picture: here you can see where the area around the threshold of the PVC patio door is being used as a work area.  Hummm.  We got this corrected before any actual damage occured.  Live and learn...

----------


## DrAndy

A toilet does not need to be centred, you can always put the paper roll on the big side

----------


## a. boozer

> A toilet does not need to be centred, you can always put the paper roll on the big side


That might work for those of a slimmer stature than myself, but I like some space around me, whilst having a relaxing read on the 'throne'!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> A toilet does not need to be centred, you can always put the paper roll on the big side


Thanks Khun Dr but I'm being slightly anal about this.   :rofl: .  Really, I appreciate your comments and I understand and considered this and am not all that concerned however, if it can be centered without too much difficulty and at no additional expense to me, then it should be centered.  I'll advise in the thread how it goes.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> A toilet does not need to be centred, you can always put the paper roll on the big side
> 
> 
> That might work for those of a slimmer stature than myself, but I like some space around me, whilst having a relaxing read on the 'throne'!


 :rofl:   :rofl:   :rofl: !   Me 2...  Have a good one Khun Boozer!

----------


## SEA Traveler

12 June 08:

     Major issue resolved today with the rework effort to have the Master Bathroom "TOILET" centered between the shower wall and the sink counter top wall.  Hooooa!


Above Picture:  Toilet centered between walls...

----------


## a. boozer

Without wishing to detract from this thread, this poem, by the Canadian, Robert W. Service, came to mind, and seemed rather appropriate at this stage.

*The Three Bares*
            by: Robert W. Service 

Ma tried to wash her garden slacks but couldn't get 'em clean
            And so she thought she'd soak 'em in a bucket o' benzine.
            It worked all right. She wrung 'em out then wondered what she'd do
            With all that bucket load of high explosive residue. 

            She knew that it was dangerous to scatter it around,
            For Grandpa liked to throw his lighted matches on the ground.
            Somehow she didn't dare to pour it down the kitchen sink, 
            And what the heck to do with it, poor Ma jest couldn't think. 

            Then Nature seemed to give the clue, as down the garden lot
            She spied the edifice that graced a solitary spot, 
            Their Palace of Necessity, the family joy and pride,
            Enshrined in morning-glory vine, with graded seats inside; 

            Jest like that cabin Goldylocks found occupied by three,
            But in this case B-E-A-R was spelt B-A-R-E----
            A tiny seat for Baby Bare, a medium for Ma,
            A full-sized section sacred to the Bare of Grandpapa. 

            Well, Ma was mighty glad to get that worry off her mind,
            And hefting up the bucket so combustibly inclined,
            She hurried down the garden to that refuge so discreet,
            And dumped the liquid menace safely through the centre seat. 

            Next morning old Grandpa arose; he made a hearty meal,
            And sniffed the air and said: `By Gosh! how full of beans I feel.
            Darned if I ain't as fresh as paint; my joy will be complete
            With jest a quiet session on the usual morning seat;

            To smoke me pipe an' meditate, an' maybe write a pome,
            For that's the time when bits o' rhyme gits jiggin' in me dome.' 
            He sat down on that special seat slicked shiny by his age,
            And looking like Walt Whitman, jest a silver-whiskered sage,

            He filled his corn-cob to the brim and tapped it snugly down,
            And chuckled: `Of a perfect day I reckon this the crown.'
            He lit the weed, it soothed his need, it was so soft and sweet:
            And then he dropped the lighted match clean through the middle seat. 

            His little grand-child Rosyleen cried from the kichen door:
            Oh, Ma, come quick; there's sompin wrong; I heared a dreffel roar;
            Oh, Ma, I see a sheet of flame; it's rising high and higher...
            Oh, Mummy dear, I sadly fear our comfort-cot's caught fire.' 

            Poor Ma was thrilled with horror at them words o' Rosyleen.
            She thought of Grandpa's matches and that bucket of benzine;
            So down the garden geared on high, she ran with all her power,
            For regular was Grandpa, and she knew it was his hour. 

            Then graspin' gaspin' Rosyleen she peered into the fire,
            A roarin' soarin' furnace now, perchance old Grandpa's pyre....
            But as them twain expressed their pain they heard a hearty cheer----
            Behold the old rapscallion squattinn' in the duck pond near,

            His silver whiskers singed away, a gosh-almighty wreck,
            W i' half a yard o' toilet seat entwined about his neck....
            He cried: `Say, folks, oh, did ye hear the big blow-out I made?
            But now I best be crawlin' out o' this dog-gasted wet....
            For what I aim to figger out is----WHAT THE HECK I ET?'

----------


## DrAndy

> 12 June 08:
> 
>      Major issue resolved today with the rework effort to have the Master Bathroom "TOILET" centered between the shower wall and the sink counter top wall.  Hooooa!
> 
> 
> Above Picture:  Toilet centered between walls...


hah! well done, now you can have paper holders on both sides

----------


## SEA Traveler

[quote=DrAndy;657078  hah! well done, now you can have paper holders on both sides[/quote]

Good observation Khun Dr, I didn't think of that.  Possibly I'll ask Khun to reset the toilet back to where it was off center so I can do as you suggest.  :rofl:

----------


## HINO

As long as you have the spray hose there who needs paper?

----------


## SEA Traveler

15 June 2008:

     The front terrace and steps are now completed and the placement of tile in the driveway is almost completed.  Interior work continues.  Front door wood threshold is now installed and the custom kitchen cabinets in the Western and Thai kitchens have been started.  Her are a few pictures of the most recent progress as described above. 


Above picture:  Front terrace steps and carport driveway tile completed.



Above Picture:  Front door wood threshold.



Above Picture:  Western kitchen custom wood cabinets being made and installed.

----------


## dirtydog

I can imagine that toilet as being problematic in the future, taking a wild guess here I assume he has stuck in 2 extra 90 degree bends  :Sad:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I can imagine that toilet as being problematic in the future, taking a wild guess here I assume he has stuck in 2 extra 90 degree bends


Good Point Khun DD.  Something to verify and have corrected again if necessary.  Thanks.

----------


## SEA Traveler

17 June 2008:

      With most of the big work completed Khun and crew continues to concentrate on some of the finer details like tying in all the electric to the circuit box, final touches in the bathrooms, getting the kitchen cabinets made, stained and put into place, and of course, completing the pump house.  

     No major issues but was advised by Khun that the electric company is now insistent that I have an electrical pole on my grounds and at my expense.  This whole electric thing through out the project has been the thorn in the side.  1st issue was the fact than the fact that there was only single phase electric coming into the soi.  We resolved that by checking and ensuring that 3 phased electric was planned for coming into the soi and it was. 

   The 2nd issue had to do with the size of the electric box.  I was initially advised that 15amps was the most that I could get.  After much discussion with the electric company, Khun was able to work things so that a larger amp electric box would be authorized.  Not knowing for sure what is available in Thai and just not being sure what was agreed to, I can not say if it is a 30, 40, or 50 amp box that is being used.  

    The 3rd issue was the electric coming into the property underground.  For aesthetic purposes, this is what I was looking for but was advised that because the city was going to come in before the end of the year to pave the road and because the electric poles were on the other side of the street, that putting the electric under the ground into the property was not possible.  Anyway, I opted at that time to not have an electric pole on my property that I had to pay for just to have the underground electric coming to the house.

    Now the 4th issue, Im now being advised that I still need an electric pole for which I will be required to pay for.  I dont get it.  It is all a little frustrating but Im over it and am moving on.  "It is what it is".... or "Don't Sweat the Small Stuff..... and it is all small stuff".     Thanks to Khun and Mrs Hino, here are some pictures of the past 2 days activities.


Above Picture:  Picture of the inside of the circuit box.


Above Picture:  Electric at entry point into the house carport area.


Above Picture:  Location and connection point for central water heater.

 
Above Picture:  Construction of Custom Kitchen Cabinets.


Above Picture:  holes were drilled into the kitchen wall and wodden plugs were then inserted in to the holes.  the kitchen cabinets will be secured to the wall using anchors that go into the wood plugs.


Above Picture:  Master Bathroom ceiling lights and newly installed exhaust fan.  The tile in the bathroom is looking good and seems like plenty of light.


Above Picture:  Pool Pump House that will have a toilet and outside shower being constructed.

----------


## ThisOldHouse

^ Uh-oh!  Is it just hard to see in the picture or are there no ground (earth?) wires coming into that Breaker Panel along with your many circuits?
=TOH=

----------


## SEA Traveler

Khun House,

     Probably can't see from the picture.  No need to worry, electric and box are grounded to a long ass copper rod that went into the ground.  Could be that because the ground wire is not green you were unable to pick it out.  Thanks for the observational comment.

Caio!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I think you'll have to get the pole installed at your expense, but I'd just rearrange the leccy to your liking afterwards.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I think you'll have to get the pole installed at your expense, but I'd just rearrange the leccy to your liking afterwards.


Khun Marmite,  

     as I understand, I pay for the pole but the electric company will install it.  As a lot gets lost in the translation, I may very well be misinformed or just don't understand what I'm being told.  I sort of like getting all the details out in the open but I know for Thais, flying by the seat of their pants is standard operating procedure (SOP).

     I have given specific advisement as to where I want the electric pole located.  I'm sort of waiting for the ball to drop on that plan as well.  Would not surprise me if they want to place the pole in the middle of my driveway.  Am I being too sarcastic?  Anyway, I really do think this one is under control.  We shall see...

----------


## DrAndy

There are rules governing pole placement, but they are not too onerous

We got a private guy to put the pole in rather than using the electric company, which made it a lot cheaper. You can prob find someone by asking around

Our guy actually worked subcontracting for the electric company, but when he worked directly for us he supplied the post and wire at a much better price

The electric company wanted to charge B8000 including wire, the guy charged us B3000 plus the wire costs (approx B1500)

----------


## lom

> I have given specific advisement as to where I want the electric pole located.


There use to be some rules for placing the poles, one of them is that the poles may not be more than 20 meter apart. 
It is not uncommon that they place one in the corner of your plot, your meter facing your plot. Gives them an opportunity to put your neighbors meter on the other side of the pole, facing his plot.
Their most important rule seems to be just that one, it should be obvious for them to whom the meter belong. 
Hence, they don't allow long cables to a nearby pole.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I can imagine that toilet as being problematic in the future, taking a wild guess here I assume he has stuck in 2 extra 90 degree bends


*Khun DD,*

*     I'm happy to report, at least for now, that it looks as if the contractor did the movement and centering the toilet with no negative or improper variations of the PVC plumming.*


Above Picture: PVC plumming in the crawl space from Master Bathroom Toilet after toilet being centered.


Above Picture:  PVC and hot water plumming in the crawl space under house.

----------


## SEA Traveler

18 June 2008:

     The making and installation of the custom Western Kitchen and Thai Kitchen cabinets continue.  Today Khun was able to begin hanging the cabinets on the wall and start fitting the doors into place.  Things are coming together nicely.  

     Sparky has been finishing up with the wiring and started placement of the lamps on the walkway, house wall, and on the perimeter wall.

     Khun got a little creative with the exterior wall of the Pump House where the shower is going to be.  Looks as if he placed some clumps of cement on the wall to give it sort of a stone finish look.  I like it. 

 
Above Picture:  Western Kitchen Cabinet installation.


Above Picture:  I specifically like the way Khun put the corner piece in where the door is set at an angle.  Also not the flashing being put in above the cabinets.


Above Picture:  Here is a look at the unfinished doors that will be installed on the cabinets and will be stained a cherry wood color.

 
Above Picture:  Entry point of Electric to the house.  wire ready to be connected to electric pole and electric source.

 
Above Picture:  Sparky installing one of the lamps on patio wall.

 
Above Picture:  Exterior of Pump House Wall where shower will be.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Above Picture:  Thai Kitchen hanging cabinet.  I like the way the cabinet sits at an angle facing diagonally into the Thai Kitchen for easy access.

 
Above Picture:  Front gate entrance.


Above Picture: Carport Driveway looking out into Soi.

----------


## Loombucket

I like the lumpy wall, and the diamond window, Sea Traveler, reminds me of a small cottage in Wales. Good thread, keep it coming.

----------


## AZZZEY68

Its looking good ma boy.

----------


## good2bhappy

some tasty finishings Sea Traveler

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Its looking good ma boy.


Thanks 68 for popping in and providing your encouragement for my project.

Caio!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> some tasty finishings Sea Traveler


Appreciate your kind words Happy.  Hope the BarBQ party when this is all completed is as tasty....

----------


## AZZZEY68

I am a man of few words but its looking good.

----------


## SEA Traveler

24 June 2008:

     Finishing details on the house are steady but slow and the day to day differences are a lot more subtle than when the columns were going up or the blocks for the wall being cemented together.  Here are a few pics complements of Mr. & Mrs. Hino.   

     Construction, installation, and staining the kitchen cabinets are in the final stages.  The granite counter top will be next.  

     The bench seat on the open side of the car port is finished and the placement of grout between the carport tiles under the bench seat is near completion.

     The 50 liter Ferroli central hot water tank that is located under the guest bathroom sink counter has been installed and connected to the hot water pipes leading to bathroom showers and sinks and the Western and Thai kitchen sinks.

     The final coat of several coats of stain and lacquer on the Makha wood flooring in the Master Bathroom and Office is being applied.

     Floor tile in the Thai kitchen is being placed.  Khun added a nice touch by framing a light colored tile that was used elsewhere in the house with the darker leftover driveway tile that is also being used for the steps and patio work area just outside the Thai kitchen.

     I was somewhat surprised at my stupidity when I saw the recent pictures of the exterior walls pump house.  I previously reported that Khun had puts lumps of cement on the wall to give it a stone finish type look when in reality the cement was put on the wall at thickness guides for when rendering the walls with the smooth cement.  I know this but it totally escaped me at the time of reporting.  My bad.

     Landscaping will begin in a about 2 weeks.  Grass sod has been ordered and several various palm trees have been ordered to include a large big leafed fan shaped palm at approximately 3000 baht was ordered and will be placed to block out the neighbors house roof that detracts from the surroundings.   

     Anyway, progress is ongoing and I suspect that this report will be completed in less than 2 months when I am on site and can take final pics and compile my final report.  In the interim, I report what I can.  Cheers!

 
Above Picture:  Stained Kitchen Cabinets & Doors.


Above Picture:  Stained Kitchen Cabinets with doors and drawers being installed.


Above Picture:  Carport bench seat with grout being placed between the carport tiles.


Above Picture:  Hot water heater installed.


Above Picture:  stained and finished Makha wood floor in Office.


Above Picture:  Staining the Makha wood floor in the Master Bedroom. 


Above Picture:  Placement of Thai Kitchen Tiles.


Above Picture:  Completed placement of Thai Kitchen Tile.

----------


## Whiteshiva

> Above Picture: Toilet roll holder installed.


I take it you like your food extra spicy! :Wink: 




 :Fing02:  Nice thread - and a great project - thanks for sharing!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
>  
> Above Picture (removed): Toilet roll holder installed (edited by Whiteshiva) .
> 
> 
> I take it you like your food extra spicy!
> 
>  Nice thread - and a great project - thanks for sharing!


*With all seriousness that it deserves Khun Whiteshiva, the water heater has a door where I can keep the corn cobs... no need for toilet paper....*

*Thanks for the kind words though.*

*Caio!*

----------


## SEA Traveler

25 June 2008:

    2 nice features that Khun recently included in the project are curbs to act as a forward stop point in the car port and stone face on the bottom part of the columns in front of the house.  Here are some pics of those features.


above picture:  car port curb to hinder forward movement of car further into the car port.  there are actually 2 of them in the car port.

 
above picture:  stone face placed on the bottom of the columns in the front of the house.

----------


## BosseO

^ Stop block, have to think about that, wifey says she want her own car. Thought about buying her an old banger to practice on, maybe an old house could have done as well.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^ Stop block, have to think about that, wifey says she want her own car. Thought about buying her an old banger to practice on, maybe an old house could have done as well.


Khun BosseO,  I know exactly how you feel.  Although wifey has a license, she has done all her driving outside of Thailand in Korea and the US where both the steering wheel and the lane in which people drive is opposit of that which is standard in Thai (most of the time anyway).  Well she did drive when were were in Belize where it was Thai style but after severl time of having to remind her where we were and what side of the road to drive on, I took over all driving responsibilities...  But other than that she is a pretty good and very safe driver... 

Are you weels up yet from Den and have you arrived in LOS?

Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

17 June 2008:

      Pluming and painting of the pump house continues and the overall efforts of Khun to begin finishing up the details is starting to bear fruit.  Here are 2 recent pics (complements of Mr. & Mrs Hino who get a green for this effort) of progress. 


Above Picture:  Pump house painted with the land where the garden will be in the foreground.


Above Picture: West side of the house with paint and trim started and the  uncompleted pool in the forground.

----------


## DrAndy

It is looking very grand, good thread

----------


## SEA Traveler

> It is looking very grand, good thread


Thanks for the kind words Khun Dr.  Won't be long untill it is finished and I have a place to call home...

Ciao!

----------


## Loombucket

> It is looking very grand, good thread


Agreed! You have incorporated some nice features in your grand design. The stop block is a nice idea but I would spend too much time falling over the thing. My idea of a carport is more of a workshop with a car half in it. I do like the stone facings on the pillars. I see them, sometimes, on Thai owned houses. They look like they have been done by the boy on his tea break. Yours look ok to me though. 

'A place to call home', sounds good to me. Cheers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

What's the betting the kerb is an inch too close to the wall?!  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> It is looking very grand, good thread
> 
> 
> Agreed! You have incorporated some nice features in your grand design. The stop block is a nice idea but I would spend too much time falling over the thing. My idea of a carport is more of a workshop with a car half in it. I do like the stone facings on the pillars. I see them, sometimes, on Thai owned houses. They look like they have been done by the boy on his tea break. Yours look ok to me though. 
> 
> 'A place to call home', sounds good to me. Cheers.


Thanks Khun Loom.  There may possibly be a few things that we find that would fall into the catgegory of Thai workmanship but Khun has kept a pretty good eye on things so I feel rather confident that things have been done correctly.  If not, I'll get Khun to fix them when noticed.

Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> What's the betting the kerb is an inch too close to the wall?!


Quite the cynic today aren't we Khun Marmite and almost a good catch but I think that you are mistaken this time?  In this case the picture may be a little decieving when it comes to the distance you are talking about.

While at he home construction site back in March and April, Khun and I specifically discussed this concept and the distance between the carport wall and where the curbs were to be placed.  We measured against actual vehicles.  The curbs were to be placed no closer to the wall than the distance needed to clear the largest requirement as determined by our measuring the various vehicles.  So, I have a high degree of confidence that we are safe in this case.  That is not to say that Murphy isn't hanging around but I think we have him and the situation under control.

You will hear about me reworking this curb if I find out it isn't enough space.  Thanks for the observation though, it is a valid one...

Ciao!

----------


## johpam

I think its a great idea to put in a kerb in there your garage/carport. I think I will do the same. How was it ankered (if at all) to the floor and at what distance was it placed from the wall, it looks like nearly 1 meter.
Thank you

----------


## Travelmate

should measure the distance in the carparks. They all seem to be spot on, regardless of which vehicle parks against the kerb. Not one ever seems to touch the wall.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I think its a great idea to put in a kerb in there your garage/carport. I think I will do the same. How was it ankered (if at all) to the floor and at what distance was it placed from the wall, it looks like nearly 1 meter.
> Thank you


Khun Johpam, Greetings!  

     As this concept was something that I indicated to Khun that I wanted and we discussed it during my being on site in March - April, I can not tell you with profounf knowledge exactly how it is anchored.  I is my perception and understanding from review of all the pictures that I have received from Khun and and Hino, that the curb is actually the red clay brick that was secured to the carport tile using cement and adhesive then had the smooth cemnet formed over the red clay brick.  So, it would be just the cement and adhesive that secures it to the floor tile of the carport.  I don't have a problem with that as when/if it ever needs to be moved, a chisel and hammer could do the trick.  If I find that the some added anchoring is needed for the curb, a drill, a piece of rebar, and a little cement world surely do the trick.  It isn't like I'm going to be using the curb as the stop each time I pull into the carport.  It is more of a safety thing more than anything else.

     Thanks for the comments.

     Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> should measure the distance in the carparks. They all seem to be spot on, regardless of which vehicle parks against the kerb. Not one ever seems to touch the wall.


Khun Travelmate,

     I think you are probably correct about the 1 meter distance.  After analysis and discussin with Khun about the correct distance needed, I did not commit that to memory as there were too many other number floating around inside my head.  But 1 meter would not have been too far off.

     Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

30 June 2008:

     In my absence, Mr. & Mrs. Hino were nice enough to do a home construction site drive by and take some pictures.

     The exterior and internal Teak doors have all been stained and started to be installed.  The double front Teak doors are pictured below and seem to fit in fine with the rest of the hose from both a color and design aspect.  The office Teak door likewise fits in well and I especially like the beveled glass frames I had the door builder include.     

     The ceiling fans have also been installed in a few of the rooms and the pump house bathroom has been finished.  

     Things are starting to take shape.

      Now, here is a question for the bathroom fixture expert.  In the last picture below that I am including in with this series, I notice that the shower water fixture appeared wrong side up.  Sure, the hose nozzle is facing up but the water fixture handle looks upside down.  It is a Kohler brand faucet and it has a red hot and blue cold dot on the fixture to denote which is which so I asked Khun to check it out for me.  I don’t think they reversed the hot and cold water lines.  More on this later… 


Above Picture:  Double Front Teak Doors.  One the drive way is cleaned and the lower front part of the house is painted with the trim color, it should all look rather nice.


Above Picture: Office Teak Door with beveled glass in the background wiht the living room in the forground. 


Above Picture:  From inside the office you get to see the finished Makha wood floor, the Teak Door with beveled glass an the newly installed ceiling fan.

 
Above Picture:  Master Bedroom Makha wood floor and newly installed ceiling fan.


Above Picture:  Swimming Pool Pump House bathroom. 

 
Above Picture:  The toilet is centered but as I discussed above and as you can see in this picture, the shower water fixture looks upside down.  I'll report later on what Khun has to say about this.  It just looks odd to me the way the handle faces up.

----------


## sunsetter

your getting there mate, loving it loads  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> your getting there mate, loving it loads


Thanks Khun Sun!  Looking forward to it's completion so I can get on with things.  

Ciao!

----------


## Gao999

Excellent House building report, thanks for taking the time to post regularly.

The house is looking very good as it nears completion.

Two questions, if you don't mind

1  have you decided to put rainwater guttering at the front of the house?

2  I haven't seen anywhere in the thread about the sewage system you have put in place. can you give details?

----------


## jizzybloke

House is looking great SEA T!

What sort of railing or barrier will you have on the verandah?

I don't mean on the central part where the front door is but to the right of it.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Excellent House building report, thanks for taking the time to post regularly.
> 
> The house is looking very good as it nears completion.
> 
> Two questions, if you don't mind
> 
> 1 have you decided to put rainwater guttering at the front of the house?
> 
> 2 I haven't seen anywhere in the thread about the sewage system you have put in place. can you give details?


Welcome to the Froum Khun Gao.

Putting the rain gutters on the Front North Side and West Sides of the house is something that we will probably do sometime during the dry season after we move in and have time to oversee that project and before the next wet season.  Realistically speeking, I'm thinking next year February or March.

Ther are 2 septics tanks directly associatd with each of the 2 bathrooms and there is a third septic associated with the pool pump house bathroom.  As far as size/capacity, I'd have to discuss this with Khun as I don't have a clue.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> House is looking great SEA T!
> 
> What sort of railing or barrier will you have on the verandah?
> 
> I don't mean on the central part where the front door is but to the right of it.


 
Good question Khun Jizzy and an easy one to answer... "NONE",  as I intend to use the the side patio French Doors when I have been partying and might need to be careful not to fall off the front terrace.

No, seriously, we made a conscious decision not to put up any type of railing as we wanted a totally unopstructed and open area.  Don't anticipate any renegade children running around so there should not be any real issues
or potential for anyone to fall.  It isn't all that high either.  I'd say a meter at most.

Appreciate your observation.

Ciao!

----------


## AZZZEY68

Its coming on and looking excellent.

----------


## a. boozer

> Putting the rain gutters on the Front North Side and West Sides of the house is something that we will probably do sometime during the dry season after we move in and have time to oversee that project and before the next wet season.  Realistically speeking, I'm thinking next year February or March.


SEA Traveler,
Have just had to re-model our guttering, found a chap in Ban Chang, that provided a very fair quotation and did a good job. Will pass on details when you arrive back in LOS.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Its coming on and looking excellent.


Thanks Khun 68 for the kind words... and as with all successful efforts, it did not happen with a lot of up front planning and assistance from multiple sources.

Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> Putting the rain gutters on the Front North Side and West Sides of the house is something that we will probably do sometime during the dry season after we move in and have time to oversee that project and before the next wet season. Realistically speeking, I'm thinking next year February or March.
> 
> 
> SEA Traveler,
> Have just had to re-model our guttering, found a chap in Ban Chang, that provided a very fair quotation and did a good job. Will pass on details when you arrive back in LOS.


Thanks Khun Teetotaler (I mean Boozer), I will surely give consideration to any reasonable quote as long as there is proven quality in the workmanship and can meet the personal rqmts that I want established.  Best to Mrs Boozer.  Ciao!

----------


## HINO

Khun SeaT,  I know you have many things to do before the rain gutters are installed. Boozer has a good idea but from the gutters I see here they are not very attractive, even the stainless ones you might see.

Another possible alternative is the Upvc or "plastic" ones. I see that the Windsor  upvc window company here in Rayong also makes a line of the gutter  products. I seem to remember that their prices were not too bad. I think starting around 325 baht/meter which is comparable to sheet metal in cost.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Khun SeaT, I know you have many things to do before the rain gutters are installed. Boozer has a good idea but from the gutters I see here they are not very attractive, even the stainless ones you might see.
> 
> Another possible alternative is the Upvc or "plastic" ones. I see that the Windsor upvc window company here in Rayong also makes a line of the gutter products. I seem to remember that their prices were not too bad. I think starting around 325 baht/meter which is comparable to sheet metal in cost.


Thanks Khun Hino for the advisement.  The fact that the PVC comes in colors and does not have to be painted is appealing.  Will have to check it out. 

Ciao!

----------


## dirtydog

^^That guttering is a good price, normal galvanised is about 150 per meter, and stainless nearer 700baht per meter length.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^^That guttering is a good price, normal galvanised is about 150 per meter, and stainless nearer 700baht per meter length.


Thanks Khun DD for chimming in.  Advisement appreciated.  It is tough for a good man to not belly up to the bar.

----------


## a. boozer

SEA Traveller. The work is looking good, popped around yesterday, Khun reckons maybe two more weeks until completion. The tiles in your bathrooms are a great choice and look really classy - maybe HINO could post a picture or two! The floor in your office is looking great, just waiting for one more coat of gloss - you are going to need a really good desk to compliment it!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> SEA Traveller. The work is looking good, popped around yesterday, Khun reckons maybe two more weeks until completion. The tiles in your bathrooms are a great choice and look really classy - maybe HINO could post a picture or two! The floor in your office is looking great, just waiting for one more coat of gloss - you are going to need a really good desk to compliment it!


Thanks Khun Boozer for the advisement.  Hino's pics have alreaqdy been incorporated in this forum stream.  By the way, I have the perfect desk for the office room....  Ciao!

----------


## HINO

Yes the place is looking real smart. The floors are great. 

I think a visit this week is in order to see what's new.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Yes the place is looking real smart. The floors are great. 
> 
> I think a visit this week is in order to see what's new.


Thanks Khun Hino.  Always looking forward to an update...

----------


## SEA Traveler

8 July 2008,

     My weekly phone conversations and almost daily e-mail with Khun ensure continuity of the project and make sure that any adjustments that need to be made can be done so without much rework.  But if it were not for the pictures taken and forwarded to me by Khun and Mr. & Mrs Hino, I’d be fumbling around as if in the dark.  Thanks Khun and Mr. & Mrs Hino again for the updated progress pictures.

     Detailed work and final touches on the inside and out continue.  From the first picture you will see that the shower water fixture in the bathrooms has been made right side up.  The actual shower has also been installed now.  Other recent focus has been on completing the staining of the kitchen, bathroom, and walk in dressing room cabinets as well as putting the hardware on the interior doors.  You will notice that glass has now been installed in the Western Kitchen door.  That was the wife’s selection and turned out not so bad.  The hardware for the kitchen and bathroom cabinet doors is being installed so the doors are back off the cabinets.  The frame for sliding doors, 1 from the Master Bedroom into the walk in dressing room closet and 1 from the Master Bathroom into the walk in dressing room closet, are completed and the doors are almost ready for installation.

     The front driveway and pedestrian gates have been completed and installed.  The motor for easy opening of the driveway gate will be installed later.

     The swimming pool pump house outside shower area is being completed.  The same brick fascia used on the bottom part of the columns in the front of the house is being used at the pump shower area wall.

     As it relates to the finishing of the swimming pool itself, the pool contractor has been advised that they can resume work in the pool area.  The surge/balance tank will be completed, the tile will be placed in the pool, the sandwash will be applied, and the pool pump and filter equipment will be installed.  I have the Jandy Never Lube valves on their way to country so any further delays in progress with the pool should be minimal.  “But where is Murphy?  As sure as it is hot in Thailand, I’m sorry to say that Murphy will in all probability reappear”.     

     And finally, an updated picture of the West side of the house with grounds in the foreground.  


Above Picture:  Bathroom shower handle hardware made right side up with the shower nozzel installed.

 
Above Picture:  Western kitchen door with glass installed and stained kitchen cabinets with doors off for the hardware to be installed.

 
Above Picture:  Glass installed in Western kitchen door.


Above Picture:  Front pedestrian gate.


Above Picture:  Front driveway gate.

 
Above Picture:  Stone fascia beiong installed on the pump house shower area wall.

 
Above Picture:  West side of house with pool in foreground.

That's all for now... until next time.  Ciao!

----------


## Loombucket

Nice gate you have there SeaTraveler. May I be rude and ask what they set you back?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Appreciate the kind complements Khun Loom.  Actually Khun Loom, the costs for the front gate that you see in this picture were consolidated with an electric motor with 2 remote controls to open and close the gate, a pedestrian gate as shown below, approximately 40 meters of iron/steel grating (see below picture) at the top of the wall and the installation of all mentioned.  Check your PMs.


Pedestrian Gate...


Iron/Steel Grating at the top of the wall.


Iron/Steel Grating at the top of the wall... close up.

The wifey picked out the gate design.  It took us about 45 min or so to look through the who catalog and discuss.  After finding the style and design of the gate that we liked from the catalog, we altered it slightly and came up with what you see here.  Not too bad.  I like it also.  It provides some privacy while at the same time provides some visability through the gate although limited.  As we wanted it to be.

Ciao!

----------


## BosseO

Wifey and I went by today to have a look at your 'Grand Palace'. Your crew was busy making furniture for your bathrooms. Everything was really looking nice.
One of the comment from the lil'un was, 'And a gate for a King'.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Wifey and I went by today to have a look at your 'Grand Palace'. Your crew was busy making furniture for your bathrooms. Everything was really looking nice.
> One of the comment from the lil'un was, 'And a gate for a King'.


Greetings Khun BosseO.  I see you made it back to LOS just fine.  Thanks for the kind words and for stopping by.  Your place should be just abuot finished by now.  Anyway, see U in August...  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

14 July 08:

     Finishing details of the house continue.  Kitchen cabinets are now completely installed, stained, and have the door hung on them; wall baseboard and ceiling trip is being placed; pump house plumbing and exterior is being completed; and the construction of the kitchen island is near completion.  Here are a few updated photos:    


Above Picture:  Entrance to the walk in closet and bathroom from the Master Bedroom both have sliding doors.  In this photo, the carpenters are applying the wicker type covering on the insert part of the door.  The Mrs actually saw this type of door at one of the hotels we had stayed at and liked it so this was one of her design features inputs.  Good choice!


Above Picture:  The custom made island for the kitchen is near completion and is seen here drying fron the 1st coat of stain.  The island will not be fixed to the floor so we will retain the flexibility to move it around as needed... breakfast table, kitchen preparation counter top, room seperator, and probably most likely, the bar...

 
Above Picture:  Khun added a sink to the Pump House bathroom... don't want any one swimming in the pool without clean hands.

 
Above Picture: the brick facade on the pool side of the pump house where the shower will be is now completely installed and the pvc piping for the sink on the inside of the pump house is now covered with cement on the exterior.  I'm guessing the shower and associated hardware installation is next.

 
Above Picture:  Not gone from the work site but a few weeks and already I have some potential squatter issues that I'll need to contend with.

----------


## Nawty

Looking good, I like the bathroom tiles on the wall, look very nice in the photos at least.

Do you. or your builder, have a team doing the built in furniture ? We have a seperate team, subbies, supplied by the builder and they are somewhat disappointing considering the quality we required.

I have a number for 2 other cabinet makers/carpenters (carpenters seem to have a different class here than back home) that I am going to do a walk through with upon completion and get their cost quote for the same, their comment on quality and then go look at some of their completed work prior to the next project.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looking good, I like the bathroom tiles on the wall, look very nice in the photos at least.
> 
> Do you. or your builder, have a team doing the built in furniture ? We have a seperate team, subbies, supplied by the builder and they are somewhat disappointing considering the quality we required.
> 
> I have a number for 2 other cabinet makers/carpenters (carpenters seem to have a different class here than back home) that I am going to do a walk through with upon completion and get their cost quote for the same, their comment on quality and then go look at some of their completed work prior to the next project.


Actually Khun Nawty, the carpenters that Khun uses are carpenters that he uses regularly for his interior remodling work.  Apparently they have worked as a team for some time now as they remodel condo interiors etc.  The cabinets and buit in furnitre work that I saw his carpenters do in his own house is what convinced me to have the custom built in furniture.  In fact, a few years ago when they were working on Khuns house, I saw the custom bed and built in furniture being made and installed.  As for the actual work they have done on my house, I'll have to wait a few more weeks to see and then a few years to see how well it holds up.
Appreciate the comments.
Ciao!!!

----------


## Nawty

I would like to know a price, but then its hard to relate it back to my stuff for comparison etc. Regardless I want to find a new crew for the next lot as they are not doing a top notch job.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I would like to know a price, but then its hard to relate it back to my stuff for comparison etc. Regardless I want to find a new crew for the next lot as they are not doing a top notch job.


Khun Nawty,

     PM coming your way with contact information.

     Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

*21 July 2008* 

     Progress seems slow on a construction site when the focus of the effort for completing a house is on the finishing details.  And so it is the case in this instance.  Within the last few days the baseboard wood work is now installed in the living room and has been stained, the airconditioning units and compressors have started to be installed, more of the the metal grating for on top of the perimeter wall is being fabricated and installed and painting continues.  The following few pictures reflect some of this most recent progress.  Thanks are extended to Khun Hino for the snapshot photos.

 
Above Picture:  Completed living room baseboard wood work and kitchen cabinets with the handles yet to be installed.

 
Above Picture:  Kitchen exhaust fan.


Above Picture:  Living room/ Kitchen Air Conditioner, baseboard wood work, and kitchen cabinets.

 
Above Picture:  Added metal grating to the top of the perimeter on the South side.


Above Picture:  Front car and pedestrian gates and driveway.


The Jandy Never Lube Valves for the connection of the swimming pool filter, pumps, and other connections have arrived in country and are now in the hands of Khun to be made available to the swimming contractor when installing the equipment.  Discussion with the swimming pool contractor today revealed that the pool tiles will be delivered anyday now and that installation of those tiles will begin shortly afterwards and in conjunction with a rebuild of the surge/balance tank.  Sandwash of the pool perimeter walkway will follow along with the installation of the lights and pool equipment.  Then I guess it will all have to functionally tested to make shure all is working properly and to get the water balance to where it needs to be.  Estimated completion date for the pool and everything house related is now mid to late August.  I'll continue to post as circumstances and availability of pictures permit.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

23 July 2008:

DOORS:
     As the detailed work of the house construction project are being finalized, the sliding doors from the master bedroom to the dressing room and from the master bathroom to the dressing room have been constructed, stained and installed.  Here is what they look like. 


Above Picture:  sliding door from Master Bedroom to dressing room.


Above Picture:  sliding door from Master Bathroom to dressing room.


Above Picture:  Master Bedroom door and sliding door into dressing room.

----------


## Loombucket

Strewth, Khun Sea, you nearly have room for an indoor five-a-side, Hocky match, in that kitchen. Will you be cooking whole annimals?   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

*Is that your way of suggestion Khun Loom that I call for "pig roast" when we have the move in blessing?*

Actually, we planned for and have a wide open living space plan.  The Western kitchen, dining room, and living room areas are all open and not restricted by having any walls so it gives it a feeling of being slightly larger than the actual size.  Likewise, the camera's wide angle set up may prove to inhance the actual size as well.

     In the end though, there will be a little extra room in the house to accommodate the occasional family member visit and friend visiting from the throughout the world.

     Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

28 July 2008:

Progress continues on the finishing details of the house. Khun estimates that he will be completed in not more than 10 days. There are a few details that he is saving to finish up on until I get over to Thailand for a final inspection. He explained that he wanted to make sure he places the towel racks in the exact place I want them and a few other things he wanted me to make decisions on. The kitchens and bathrooms granite top for the counters still needs to be placed and I have asked Khun to redo the Tahi Kitchen Outside Patio as the Mrs did not really like the left over multi tile mosaic that was used (see below picture). Grass sod and a few trees will be placed in this week and then it is basically just the swimming pool that needs to be completed but that is another story. Possibly I’ll get more into that in a week or so.

Got a little bad news yesterday. The 48K BTU ceiling AC for the living room will not be able to function until the govt utility office finalizes the 3 phased electric for the area. So, the 4 way dispensing unit that has already been installed in the ceiling will remain there for the time being and the compressor was returned. I won’t be paying for unit at all and will just install the AC once the 3 phased electric is run to that area. It is on the books to be done this year but I highly suspect that it will not be for another 18 months. We all know how things in Thai go…

Anyway, below are some more updated pics (complements of Khun Hino and others) of the finalized detailed work being done. It is all over but the shouting now… 


Above Picture: Guest Bathroom shower room with glass enclosure and door. Mirror with stained frame also in place now.


Above Picture: Master Bathroom Shower room with galss enclosure.


Above Picture: Master Bathroom w cabinets, mirror and staind frame installed.


Above Picture: Dressing room mirror and cloths hanging rails installed.

 
Above Picture: Front Entrance with the "Stained Glass" window on top of the door. The Mrs will be pleased to see this as it was one of her many contributions to the design of this home.

----------


## a. boozer

The work certainly does look good in the pictures, but I can assure you that it looks better in the flesh!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The work certainly does look good in the pictures, but I can assure you that it looks better in the flesh!


Thanks Khun Boozer for the kind words.  We are anxiouse to get over to see the completed product.  We will be there soon enough.  Best to Mrs Boozer!

----------


## Loy Toy

Looking good ST.

Hope you sort out all the little things and before you pay the final payment transfer.
Be meticulous and when checking all the wood features in your house (doors, drawers etc) and as from my experience things change over the next 3> 6 months. Wood swells but mostly shrinks causing cracks and misalignment and what at first looked beautiful turns into a disaster.
Good luck with the electrical problem and travel safe back to your new home.
Look forward to your next post Khun ST and take care!  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looking good ST.
> 
> Hope you sort out all the little things and before you pay the final payment transfer.
> Be meticulous and when checking all the wood features in your house (doors, drawers etc) and as from my experience things change over the next 3> 6 months. Wood swells but mostly shrinks causing cracks and misalignment and what at first looked beautiful turns into a disaster.
> Good luck with the electrical problem and travel safe back to your new home.
> Look forward to your next post Khun ST and take care!


Khun LT,  got it!  be meticulous in the final inspection.  understood and will follow the experienced advisement.  I'm confident that the electrical issue will be worked out in time and as with everything else, that also will be worked out one way or the other.  Thanks for the safe travel blessings.  

More updated photos later today.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

29 July 08:

Although slow, daily progress is visible and the finalizing of the detailed work around the house is quickly winding down.  The Kitchen Island is now completed with the same granite top that will be put on the kitchen counter top and as you will be able to see from the below picture, the front top has a slight overhang of approximately 10 cm.  Not the 25 cm that I was looking to have but none the less, enough space to allow for sitting and using as place to eat noodles.

The bedroom and office Makha wood floors have now had several coats of stain and varnish applied and are now complete.

The Storage Room door is shown in a picture below to provide a visual that it is slightly different than the other teak doors in the guest bedrooms, office, master bathroom, and the Thai kitchen doors. 

I now have a different angle of the Front Entrance doorway and the stained glass window above the door and have included them below as well.

I suspect that pictures of the completed kitchen counter top with the granite installed and the landscaping will be able to be provided this weekend and if I can ever get the swimming pool contractor to resume work Ill send some pictures of that as well.  In the mean time, Happy Building!


Above Picture:  completed Kitchen Island with granite counter top and a slight overhang from the front.  The Island is not fixed so it may be moved around as the circumstances dictate.  I'll have to locate some stools for this island now.  Any suggestions?


Above Picture:  from thhis angle a 10 cm overhang of the island counter top is more visible.

 
Above Picture:  Counter Top, cooking surface and tiled wall above the counter is about all that remains to be done in the kitchen.

 
Above Picture:  Master Bedroom Makha wood floor with the multiple coats of varnish really give it a shinny luster.  I'm just hoping that the varnish is hard and aids in retarding scratches.  Any suggestions for what the best product on the Thai market might that can be applied to a finished wood floor to stop scratches?

 
Above Picture:  The Storage Room door installed.

 
Above Picture:  a close up view of the stained glass window above the front entrance door.


Above Picture:  Front entrance view from outside into the kitchen...

----------


## gusG

> Any suggestions for what the best product on the Thai market might that can be applied to a finished wood floor to stop scratches?


Carpet?  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> Any suggestions for what the best product on the Thai market might that can be applied to a finished wood floor to stop scratches?
> 
> 
> Carpet?


Thanks Khun Gus but that will defeat the purpose for the wood floors to begin with.  Possibly a small Persian rug would do the trick...  Ciao!

----------


## dirtydog

> the front top has a slight overhang of approximately 10 cm. Not the 25 cm that I was looking to have


25 and it would have been too easily broken without support.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
>  the front top has a slight overhang of approximately 10 cm. Not the 25 cm that I was looking to have
> 
> 
> 25 and it would have been too easily broken without support.


 
Thanks Khun DD for the advisement.  I did not realize that granite would break so easily.  I always thought that the hardness of granite would have prevented it from breaking.  So, in this case, it is a good thing that Khun did not extend the overlap by 25 or 30 cm without support.  I am pleased to know that.  The fact does remain though, that if I would have been able to remain on site for the duration of the project as so many TD'ers have advised on this forum, I could have provided advisement on my original drawing of the kitchen island that had support undernieth of a 30cm overhang.  Fortunately I have Khun as my Project Manager and his wisdom and experience saw me through on this one.  Good discussion DD.  Thanks.  Lesson learned.   CIAO!

----------


## HINO

Walk with bare feet and NEVER NEVER slide anything on the wood without protection

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I'll have to locate some stools for this island now. Any suggestions?


Stainless Outdoor Furniture | TreeMounT Outdoor Furniture | Stainless Steel Outdoor Furniture

They're in Thailand, not Switzerland.

----------


## Loombucket

Nice stained glass, Khun Sea, I've always been a fan of it. I am going to have to settle for a few small bits that hang up. Well done.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Walk with bare feet and NEVER NEVER slide anything on the wood without protection


Khun Hino,  the bare feet won't be a problem and over the years, I tried very hard not  to have to move move any furniture around once place so I may be in luck there.  Will just have to be careful about the sliding of things around.  Protection? condoms on the feet of the tables and chairs???

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> I'll have to locate some stools for this island now. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Stainless Outdoor Furniture | TreeMounT Outdoor Furniture | Stainless Steel Outdoor Furniture
> 
> They're in Thailand, not Switzerland.


Thanks Khun Marmite!  Will have a look.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Nice stained glass, Khun Sea, I've always been a fan of it. I am going to have to settle for a few small bits that hang up. Well done.


Thanks Khun Loom.  Last evening when I was showing the wife the pictures, she looked at the closeup of the stained glass window and commented on the fact that she thought the design on the glass was ment to be verticle rather than horizontal.  I had noticed that previously but just didn't say anything as it still looked ok to me.  My response to her was "good catch, you want to have Khun change it?" but in the end, she seemed content so it will remain as it is.  A conversation piece and the story behind the story.  Ciao!

----------


## BosseO

We went by today, merged two pic's and got this.



Not a 100% perfect join, the roof looks a bit funny. 

The crew was painting the ceiling and fixing floor. One of them took a p against the wall behind the pump house when we arrived.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> We went by today, merged two pic's and got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a 100% perfect join, the roof looks a bit funny. 
> 
> The crew was painting the ceiling and fixing floor. One of them took a p against the wall behind the pump house when we arrived.


Thanks for the picture Khun BosseO!  You did a good job at joining the pictures.  About the guy who took a p behind the pump house... "Stupid Is As Stupid Does"!  Stupid shit, I hoe he gets some sort of fungus on his dick and it falls off.  I guess I could consider myself fortunate that he did not p on the floor of the farlongs house.  Stupid shit!

Thanks Khun B.  Ciao!

----------


## maily

Looking good. You have a roof tile not sitting right above bedroom, third row up in valley

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looking good. You have a roof tile not sitting right above bedroom, third row up in valley


I'll have to check this out Khun Maily.  Thanks!

----------


## BosseO

About stools, I know a place that sell handmade stools, swiveling or not, in solid teak and/or makha.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> About stools, I know a place that sell handmade stools, swiveling or not, in solid teak and/or makha.


Thanks Khun BosseO.  Sounds like it might be just what I am looking for.  We will get together to discuss in a month or so.  Ciao!

----------


## maily

Yoyr kitchen look very nice, can I ask you what  the cost of all the cupboards and island bench were please?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Yoyr kitchen look very nice, can I ask you what the cost of all the cupboards and island bench were please?


I'll send you a PM with some of the details Maily.  Ciao!

----------


## maily

Thank you Sea Traveler

Is this house your own design or was it something that had already been built?

I like the design, it looks very spacious

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Thank you Sea Traveler


No Problemo for another TD'er.  Ciao!

----------


## a. boozer

> We went by today, merged two pic's and got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a 100% perfect join, the roof looks a bit funny.


Well done BosseO. I wish that I could master some of this modern gadgetry, but my "Box Brownie" is a little too old fashioned - a bit like me!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> but my "Box Brownie" is a little too old fashioned - a bit like me![/COLOR]


*YUP!  I agree w Khun Boozer on this one.*

----------


## SEA Traveler

1 Aug 2008:

I title this submission “*THE GOOD* – *THE BAD* – and *THE UGLY*” for good reason as you will see from the pictures.

“*THE GOOD*”: Kitchen granite counter to installation has begun. The black granite with white specs in it looks as nice on the counter top as it did hanging on the wall, even without being cleaned up and shinny it still gives off a very sharp reflection. I like the contrast or the black counter top with that the dark cherry colored cabinets. Come the weekend, the counter top, sink, and cooking surface installation should all be completed.

The granite counter top is also being installed in the 2 bathrooms. Although a totally different color than what is in the kitchen, the dark cherry red with black specs in it complements the color of the cabinets quite well. Interesting thing about the sink that will be going in the counter top. No one can find the water faucet. I let Khun wonder about it for a day until I wrote him back ad advised that we had not yet purchased the faucet but only identified it by company code number. It was a relief for Khun. So, since neither Khun or my wife the note keeper no longer had the model code for the faucet, I, from the US, did some surfing of faucets on the internet and sent Khun some pictures of 2 styles of acceptable faucets from which he could look around the various Thai construction supply stores to find one that looked similar. *I know that some brands are probably better than other so if anyone has some insight as to what makes one faucet better than another and wanted to offer this information, it would be appreciated.* Anyway, I did advise Khun to make sure that the faucet should not come more than ½ way into the front of the sink. I don’t particularly want to be spitting tooth paste onto the faucet when brushing my teeth in the morning when trying to spit in the sink. Here is a picture of the faucet design I’m looking for. I’ll report more on the faucet once it is installed.



“*THE BAD*”: The face of the side of the front door has a lip on it so I realize that putting the lock on the door could be tricky. However, one does not have to look too hard to see that the dead bolt lock on the front door is not flush with the face of the side of the door. This not only looks bad but it could scratch someone or tear someone’s cloths. Anyway, when I pointed this out to Khun via e-mail and pictures, he had already identified it and had called his carpenters back to make the appropriate adjustment. I’m not sure what that adjustment will look like but I’ll show you an after an adjustment picture later when it has been completed.

“THE UGLY”: Like the “BAD”, “THE UGLY” needs no clarification. In this case, in an effort to save me a few baht, scarp tiles left over from the job were used for the Thai Kitchen outside patio. Now I know everyone’s intentions were good and they were trying to save me a few baht but give me a break. The effort just did not look good. It looked “UGLY”. Khun has purchased new tiles identical to those on the Thai Kitchen outside stress and to those used on the driveway. I suspect they will be installed before the weekend is over.

So, all in all, things are looking good and I’m content that Khun has both identified those things that were just not right but has taken action to correct and when he is done, I’m sure it will be “ALL GOOD”.. 

Here for your entertainment pleasure are the pictures, (complement of Khun Hino and wife) of “THE GOOD” – “THE BAD” – and “THE UGLY”: 

*"THE GOOD"*

Above Picture: Kitchen Counter Top with black with white specked granite.


Above Picture: Master Bathroom dark cherry red with black specked granite counter top.

*"THE BAD"*
**
Above Picture: Front door dead bolt lock that just doesn't look just right. But keen Khun had already identified it and had called his carpenters back to adjust.


*"THE UGLY"* 

Above Picture: Thai Kitchen outside patio... need anything else be said? UGLY. But it it is in the process of being fixed along with the steel rebar handle that will be recessed into the cover.  Would have hated to take a fall on that some late evening.

CIAO!

----------


## SEA Traveler

problems with the post.  not sure of problem.  will try again later.

----------


## SEA Traveler

2 Aug 08:

“*THE GOOD* – *THE BAD* – and *THE UGLY*” revisited to see the corrected action.  Much better as you can see from the below picture where the adjustments was made.

----------


## Loombucket

> what makes one faucet better than another?


I think that it is the thickness of the chrome and the quality of the 'bits' inside. Tap washers are pretty much the same, but the screw mechanisms can vairy quite a bit. I am no Plumber, but I have changed a few taps over the years.

----------


## DrAndy

The ones with a ceramic washer are the best, and easiest to use

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> what makes one faucet better than another?
> 
> 
> I think that it is the thickness of the chrome and the quality of the 'bits' inside. Tap washers are pretty much the same, but the screw mechanisms can vairy quite a bit. I am no Plumber, but I have changed a few taps over the years.


Thanks Khun Loom for the insight.  As with all us happy home owners, we have gained experience from "DIY" and "Honey Do" projects.  Besides, it is enjoyable handling all the associated "man tools" for completion of the projects.   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The ones with a ceramic washer are the best, and easiest to use


Thanks for the advisement Khun Andy.  Do you know if the ceremic washers be purchased seperatly and used to replace a non ceramic washer to increase performance?

----------


## SEA Traveler

4 Aug 2008:

     Wrapping up the posts on the rework and correction of the BAD and the UGLY efforts pointed out in previous posts, pictures of the front door dead bolt lock and the guest bathroom shower hardware after correction are posted below.  Thanks Khun Hino for the fine pictures of final days of construction effort.


above picture:  front door dead bolt and lock reworked.


above picture: guest bedroom shower hardware made straight.

New effort in the finalizing of the details on the house include the installation of the Western kitchen sink, installation of the Western kitchen wall splash tile, installation of the cooking surface, and installation of the Thai kitchen wall splash tile and sink.


above picture:  Western kitchen sink installed.


above picture: Western kitchen granite counter top, sink and splash tile installed.


above picture:  cooking surface and splash tile installed.


above picture:  Western kitchen cooking surface, granite counter top, wall splash tile, and portable island installed. 


above picture:  Western Kitchen.


above picture:  Thai kitchen granite counter top, wall splash tile and sink installed.
 
Additionally grass sod has been delivered and will be placed and watered on Tuesday.


above picture:  delivered grass sod that willneed to be layed and watered.

----------


## sunsetter

looking damn fine my man!!    cant wait to see the garden

----------


## Nawty

Also there are diferent grades of stainless steel.

For example you need the highest grade in seaside areas and on boats.

But you can get away with a lower grade inland.

Also in los some unscrupulous....rare I know...people sell chrome as stainless to the unwary.

Other things are the smoothness of the moving parts. Go turn some Grohe taps and then go turn some of the cheap brands such as toto or moderno or whatever it is called, similar.

----------


## SEA Traveler

5 Aug 2008:

     After the larger stones and rocks had been picked up and off the dirt yard, the grass fairy came around and soaked the ground with water and carefully placed the grass sod on the ground.  With that completed, a cement roller was run over the area where the grass sod was placed and another good watering of the grass was done.  The freshly layed sod will require daily watering and in a few weeks it will have sprouted roots down into the dirt.

     It really is beginning to look like a yard now.  We have a few trees ordered and we will place those within the next month or so and then we can really begin to layout more precisely how we want the garden set up.  I suspect we will have to relocate some of the grass sod is seen placed in these below pictures to another location to make room for the vegetable garden.  But plenty of time to work those details out over the next several months… 

 
above picture:  grass sod over most of the back side yard.  Either a miscalculation or limited capacity in the delivery truck resulted in a delivery slightly less than what is needed.  I'm advised that Khun is working to fix this issue.


above picture:  sod covering most of the yard.


above picture: here is the grass guy walking the roller over the freshly layed sod.  Tree planing and layout out both the vegetable, herb and flower gardens are next.  Should be lots of fun.

----------


## sunsetter

been waiting for the gardening part nice one sea, take your time with the garden, cant wait to see it coming on,green and greener!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Also there are diferent grades of stainless steel.
> 
> For example you need the highest grade in seaside areas and on boats.
> 
> But you can get away with a lower grade inland.
> 
> Also in los some unscrupulous....rare I know...people sell chrome as stainless to the unwary.
> 
> Other things are the smoothness of the moving parts. Go turn some Grohe taps and then go turn some of the cheap brands such as toto or moderno or whatever it is called, similar.


Thanks Khun Nawty.  Yup, I agree, smooth moving parts with well lubricated, limited friction movement is always a welcomed sight in fine equipment.  It is so apparent when there is a craftman at work, everything just runs a lot smoother and lasts a lot longer.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> been waiting for the gardening part nice one sea, take your time with the garden, cant wait to see it coming on,green and greener!


Yup, should be a good time planning the actual garden out.  Is laying out a garden your forte or something you enjoy doing?  You are correct, it will take some time.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I have Khun Hino to be thankful to for providing the grass sod pictures above.  Well done and Thanks KKhun Hino!!!

I have a new house perspective that can be seen in the below few pictures.  "New" perspective in that a wind angle lens was used and were taken by a BKK friend.

Ciao!

----------


## Panthip

ST.
  Your place looks enormous on the photos, how many square meters is the house?

  And it looks very, very nice.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ST.
> Your place looks enormous on the photos, how many square meters is the house?
> 
> And it looks very, very nice.


Panthip, it's the lense used for the pics that make it look enormous as you say.  In reality, it is nice, made to spec with quality workmanship for Thai, and is comfortable but not all that big.  Thanks for the kid words though.

----------


## Propagator

5 Aug 2008:

After the larger stones and rocks had been picked up and off the dirt yard, the grass fairy came around and soaked the ground with water and carefully placed the grass sod on the ground. With that completed, a cement roller was run over the area where the grass sod was placed and another good watering of the grass was done. The freshly layed sod will require daily watering and in a few weeks it will have sprouted roots down into the dirt.

It really is beginning to look like a yard now. We have a few trees ordered and we will place those within the next month or so and then we can really begin to layout more precisely how we want the garden set up. I suspect we will have to relocate some of the grass sod is seen placed in these below pictures to another location to make room for the vegetable garden. But plenty of time to work those details out over the next several months 

 


Hmmm Khun SEA that soil looks very very sandy, was a covering of decent soil put over it as it does not look like it to me.     In all my years of laying turf I have never used a roller afterwards just  'planked' it as it tends to stretch the sods.     

Tip from an old hand - when you start putting the beds etc in try to make them contoured as this will takethe eye away from the squareness

----------


## Loombucket

> Tip from an old hand - when you start putting the beds etc in try to make them contoured as this will take the eye away from the squareness


A very good point Props. I like a lot of different radius bends, myself, and don't be afraid to layer the beds. Think of it as a window display, some bits up, some bits down. Lots of great plants to choose from in LOS. Good luck.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Hmmm Khun SEA that soil looks very very sandy, was a covering of decent soil put over it as it does not look like it to me. In all my years of laying turf I have never used a roller afterwards just 'planked' it as it tends to stretch the sods. 
> 
> Tip from an old hand - when you start putting the beds etc in try to make them contoured as this will takethe eye away from the squareness


Khun Prop, I have not had the soil tested to determine the exact composition and the dirt may very well look more sandy than it actually is because of all the good soaking but I would suspect that the truckloads of after construction soil that was brought in were specific to the needs of the grass sod placed. I'm guessing time will tell and if the grass takes hold, growss, and stays green, it will be called a success. As for the contoured cut when putting in the garden beds, I like that concept and will consider seriously when getting to that point. But I'll need to be in country to do that as that will be a more hands on and personal project. Thanks for the advisement. Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

I appreciate the upfront/beforehand advisement offers men as they pretty much support and compliment what it is I want to accomplish once I'm boots on the ground and can add some more of personal touches in this case, with the landscapping. I may even go as far as to add some slightly rolling terrain and I need to keep some room so I can put in a small pond and waterfall in the far NW corner. Lots of time for all this once I'm again in country. Ciao!

----------


## sunsetter

> Originally Posted by sunsetter
> 
> 
> been waiting for the gardening part nice one sea, take your time with the garden, cant wait to see it coming on,green and greener!
> 
> 
> Yup, should be a good time planning the actual garden out. Is laying out a garden your forte or something you enjoy doing? You are correct, it will take some time.


yep i do landscaping mate, so if you need any advice pm me

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sunsetter
> ...


Appreciate the advisement Khun Sun.  I will be contacting you when the time is right.  Out of ammo now, catch me next time...  In the mean time, don't take any wooden nickles.  Ciao!

----------


## Deck Ape

Khun Sea Traveler,

I enjoyed your thread immensly. Your dedication to this project is reflected in the result. Talking here about your home, but the same could be said for your long and entertaining thread. Keep up the good work.

                                               DA        :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Khun Sea Traveler,
> 
> I enjoyed your thread immensly. Your dedication to this project is reflected in the result. Talking here about your home, but the same could be said for your long and entertaining thread. Keep up the good work.
> 
> DA


Welcome first time poster Deck Ape.  I am humbled in that my thread is the first post to which you have posted.  Thanks for the kind words about the project as it was a long time in coming to fruition.  Now if only the pool part of the the project stays on the scheduled time line we will be all set.  More pics to come as I will be doing a final inspection within a month.  Stay tuned and "keep on posting".  Ciao!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Hmmm Khun SEA that soil looks very very sandy, was a covering of decent soil put over it as it does not look like it to me. In all my years of laying turf I have never used a roller afterwards just 'planked' it as it tends to stretch the sods.


I've lost count of the number of times I've posted the same thing Props.

----------


## HINO

Stop counting

----------


## AZZZEY68

Is turf expensive in Thailand ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Is turf expensive in Thailand ?


Khun A68,

     From my notes, it looks like I paid 70 baht per sq meter, delivered and installed with a guarantee for it to take hold in the ground.  I do not know if this is a good price or not but what I can probably be assured of is that there are some readers and participants of this forum that will say that I paid too much.... others will say it is not too bad a price.... and still others will assess the type of price with the type of grass and offer an opinion.  A68, you will have to be the judge for yourself if 70 baht per sq meter is a good price for you or not.

Ciao!

----------


## Deck Ape

Khun Sea,

Your lawn looks fantastic. I'm pretty sure you'll keep it "high and tight" too. Things less promising on my side. Looks like a ghost town. Lost one more day of good weather.

                             DA

----------


## DrAndy

never mind, keep your chin up, look on the bright side, there is always a silver lining, a bird in the hand is B500

----------


## Nawty

70 baht sounds fine.

We bought turf for 25 per sqm and then laid it ourselves, bought the soils and sand and mixed it all and laid it with staff etc and probably cost more than your 70b in the long run. Well worth it especially with the guarantee of live grass.

----------


## dirtydog

15baht per meter for Malaysian grass laid and 25baht per meter for Japanese laid, 10 cubic meters of black soil about 2,000baht per truck, and then you need some bags of the good stuff.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks DD but water over the bridge with the grass sod already purchased but will need more in about 5 weeks.  Grass sod *source* for both Malaysian grass and Japanese grass [at] notes prices appreciated.

So which would prosper better in the Thai climate?  Are either one a creeping grass rather then a vertically growing grass?

----------


## dirtydog

Malaysian is the flat wide leaf one, doesn't need too much sun, the Jap stuff thin grows upright and needs cutting a lot but is the best looking and most popular.

For local work we just order it from the plant shops on Thappraya Road, they lay it aswell, it's an inclusive price.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks Khun DD.  I appreciate the insight.  Ground cover is mostly what will be needed rather than somethiing that looks real good and definately nothing that requires a lot of cutting so the Japanese stuff is out.  Too much cutting.... who needs it...

----------


## bruceveld

I just wanted to say HELLO NEIGHBOR

Bruce in Ban Phe, Rayong

----------


## Nawty

The malaysian stuff does not seem to like shade at all, at least at our house it does not, all shady areas thinned out a lot.

15 and 25 baht laid is good for down that way, certainly not in Bangkok and if you have to buy the soil and shit etc extra, then it is really not an all inclusive laid price.

----------


## dirtydog

> if you have to buy the soil and shit etc extra, then it is really not an all inclusive laid price.


It is an inclusive price if you already have normal soil in your garden, if your garden consists of rocks and sand then you will need to buy dirt.

----------


## AZZZEY68

IMO you should have a show lawn in the front area of your property i like to see a nice lawn it sets off the property.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I just wanted to say HELLO NEIGHBOR
> 
> Bruce in Ban Phe, Rayong


Yes, and greetings to you as well Khun Bruce.  We will be talking I'm sure.  Ciao!.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> if you have to buy the soil and shit etc extra, then it is really not an all inclusive laid price.
> 
> 
> It is an inclusive price if you already have normal soil in your garden, if your garden consists of rocks and sand then you will need to buy dirt.


As it relates to this project, rocks and sand were not an issue as "good dirt" was brought in 18 months prior to construction and then again prior to laying the grass sod.

As it relates to inclusive costs, it is all a matter of semantics.  Personally, I understand what both Khun's DD and Nawty are expressing.  The inclusive part is for the grass and delivery and labor to lay the grass.... but not the extra good dirt if needed. 

And we wonder about the communications between a Western customer and a Thai contractor????   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> IMO you should have a show lawn in the front area of your property i like to see a nice lawn it sets off the property.


Thanks Khun A68 for your comments.  A beautifully landscaped front lawn with nice grass certainly does make for a show piece.  In my case though, the whole front area outside and in front of the house is the tiled entrance way and drive way.  There is an area about a meter wide and 12 meters long inside but alongside the wall that will host some grass and a few plants.  This will be nicely taken care of.  The side is the pool and patio area so no grass requirements.  The area where grass will be is in the back and distant sides (other side of the pool and patio) of the house.  Low maintenance, green ground cover, and longevity of it's growth was a real consideration.  After all, there will be some tress planted in the area as well and a vegie garden for the wife to plant food stuff.  Ciao!

----------


## Propagator

> IMO you should have a show lawn in the front area of your property i like to see a nice lawn it sets off the property.


Something like this ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by AZZZEY68
> 
> IMO you should have a show lawn in the front area of your property i like to see a nice lawn it sets off the property.


 
Not too shabby although the evergreen looks somewhat out of place.  Other than that looking good...

----------


## AZZZEY68

Not bad but cut your lawn in different directions each time you cut it, and invest in a good mower is always a tip.

September is a good month for top dressing your lawn in the UK , are you using a rotary with a rear roller ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Greetings!  

The MTSINTERNATIONAL Home building thread was temporarily suspended as a result of movement in route to Thailand, conducting a final house inspection, making minor modification and adjustments to the final work, and above all, working the issue with the swimming pool.  I have successfully located a contractor to assess the pool work already completed, remedy and rework any issues caused by previous run away contractor, and complete the work according to the original contract making only those changes that I agree to.  Some of which I have already discussed and agreed to with this new contractor...  Who is the new contractor...  well Khun, my house project manager is now overseeing the work of the new pool contractor and his technical team in my absence during the next 20 days or so while I am in Kuwait.  U see, it was a quick in and out of Thai to do the house inspection, move into the house on the prescribed date of the heavenly powers, and get the construction of the pool resummed.  Family members in the house now squaring things away.  I'll provide a more detailed update with pics of the final of the house and progress of the pool immediately upon my return from Kuwait around 1 October.  Until then Ciao and happy building!

----------


## SEA Traveler

I continue to get updates on the goings on in the neighborhood, with the pool rework, and with the fly screens and blinds from the wife while I'm out making some money in Kuwait.  Seems like the government has funded the paving of the soi the way it should be done.  I'll post some pics in a follow on post of what that looks like now that it's been completed.  The window blinds should be in within 2 or 3 days.  After they are up and we are using them for a while, I'll give some info on thumbs up or down and the source and price.

     I've got lots of people to thank for the successful build of this home.  Khun the contractor is primary in receiving my thanks.  He got paid well for his efforts but he kept the project on schedule and budget and he was an honest broker in a lot of the other stuff I was doing with the house.  Thanks Khun.

    My use of EURO PVC for my windows was a fortunate decision.  Aaron and his work crew were timely, professional, and flexible in their support for what I was doing with the windows and fly screens.  Thanks Aaron and team. 

     EURO PVC was out to measure for the window fly screens and they are going to be installed on Friday or Monday.  I have to say that the EURO PVC windows have lived up to their sales pitch.  About 2 months after they were installed and after the house was completed, EURO PVC was contacted and they came out to take the protective coverings off the PVC and clean the windows.  Additionally, they adjusted the hinges and on one window that I wanted to open differently, they put on a new type of hinge.  The EURO PVC windows are looking good and I would recommend them for quality and good old professionalism.  I'll give you another update after they have installed the retractable fly screens.

     The old pool contractor is out.  I was taken in by their can do talk but it was all "Bravo Sierra".  When I get back to Thai and some info on the company, I'll advise on who to avoid...

     Some of the Teakdoor members who have stopped by to check the house out in my absence and give me update reports were a God send.  Thanks guys, you know who you are.  

     I'll be doing a final photo shoot on Wednesday, 1 Oct and summary of of what I have seen now that the house is finished so I would be glad if you join me in that review some time late next week.  Until then, CIAO!

----------


## Loy Toy

Hello ST,

I didn't realize you were back and was actually expecting a call from you around the 10th of this month. 

Has your pool problem been sorted as yet as the contractor was waiting for your return and to make an inspection with you?.

----------


## SEA Traveler

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE COMPLETED SOI PAVING PROJECT...

----------


## Nawty

When you say 'retractable' fly screens, do you mean the roller type ?

Did you use these for windows or doorways ?

Would be interested to see a price for them to compare to the company I used here in Bkk. We used the the roller screens throughout the house, I shall try to find a pic and post below.

Smaller window screens, retract into roller at top, so open and close vertically...but they can also be installed horizontally.



Sliding door screens



Sliding doors

----------


## SEA Traveler

Yes Khun Nawty to all of your above references to the fly screens.  As I am away from the house and won'r be able to view until I return in a few days, I am unable to comment or take and provide pictures at this time.  I will however upon my returen and give you a report on the roller/retractable fly screens.  Ciao for now.

----------


## skidley

SEA Traveler, Just read your whole thread this morning, very impressive!

I have recently bought a Rai of land in Ban Chang and have started getting the plans drawn up by an Architec. Hoping to start building January. I was actually astonished just how much your house resembles alot of aspects of what i am designing.

Also i am interested to know who your builder is. Sounds by your last post that you only need to finish the pool and you will be free of you builder / Project Manager. The first thing i need done is land fill and perimeter wall.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> SEA Traveler, Just read your whole thread this morning, very impressive!
> 
> I have recently bought a Rai of land in Ban Chang and have started getting the plans drawn up by an Architec. Hoping to start building January. I was actually astonished just how much your house resembles alot of aspects of what i am designing.
> 
> Also i am interested to know who your builder is. Sounds by your last post that you only need to finish the pool and you will be free of you builder / Project Manager. The first thing i need done is land fill and perimeter wall.


Thanks tons Khun Skid.  Send me an e-mail [at] mtsinternational[at]hotmail.com to discuss details about contractor.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

The home and pool are now both completed and the Mrs and I have been residing in the new home since 14 September (except for my few weeks away while working in Kuwait). As with any new home once you actually live in it, there are a few little things that end up requiring the contractor to fix/repair or a few construction quirks that pop out at you that also require rework. My place was no different however, I do consider myself fortunate that all items are minor and the contractor has already initiated corrective actions. Here are the type of items I speak about**:*Kitchen:* no shelves in lower Kitchen Cabinet, *Kitchen:* no door stops on the Kitchen Cabinet Double Doors, *Master Bathroom:* put the fan switch with the shower light, not the switch for the light above the mirror, *Master Bedroom:* what is the one switch for? *Master Bathroom:* screen for the Master Bathroom window. (can a screen for the guest bathroom be installed also?), *Outside Water Faucet near Master Bedroom Window:* Fix screw around faucet, *Guest Bathroom:* Hot Water hose from Hot Water Heater is crimped. Uncrimp, *Guest Bathroom:* Put a turn off valve for the cold water going into the hot water heater, *Driveway:* 1 tile cracked and grout in several areas is coming out. There was one other item that gave us a shock one evening. 

There was a noise in the guest bathroom and when I went it to check it out at 0300 in the morning, there was a spray of water coming out of the hot water heater. I ended up turning off the water to the house and later that morning the contractor came to repair the connection of the water pipe to the hot water heater. Fixed and anticipate no other issues with this item.

The completion of the pool is another issue. After my initial pool contractor bailed out on me, my house contractor agreed to complete the pool. There was considerable rework that needed to be done and that was in fact completed with success. Ill spare you the technical details but know that the pool was successfully completed and we have been swimming in it. Still need to get the Ph and chlorine in balance the way that I would like it but that is a work in progress item. All things are a go. The house party will not take place until sometime in early 2009 due to the fact that our household good and furnishings will not be there at the home until then. By then, the house will have already developed some character with scratches and other little dents and marks but that is all part of owning a house. The landscaping is another thing. We did some minor landscaping and will be doing some more along the way. It takes some time and we are in no big hurry. 
 
In summary, the trust and confidence I put in Khun has paid off. He delivered an acceptable product to specification (many of which were Western type specs) and at a quality level I considerable better than what can normally be found in Thailand from a Thai contractor. Khun has helped tremendously along the way and I appreciate his acting in my behalf during the effort because we were away for most of the construction. Anyway, here are some of the final pictures of the place. It was a challenge and now it is done. Time to enjoy! Id welcome the opportunity to address any questions about the way I did things. Know though that there are many ways to skin a cat and we all have our own preferences for what we want and the way we do things. Enjoy and happy construction in Thai.

----------


## SEA Traveler

and more pics but before I forget, there were a few things that I did to assist in making the home more liveable.  Little things like adding cushins inside the door to minimize the noise of wood on wood when the door is closed, and adding the same type cushins on the few table and chairs that we have in the house to avoid scratching the floor, etc.  I'm sure there were other items but they escape me now.

----------


## Loombucket

The place looks absolutely fantastic Khun Sea and what a difference a little grass and some plants make. I hope that you will both be very happy living there, for a long, long time.

----------


## SEA Traveler

And so dear readers, there you have it.  If there are any questions that I might be helpful in answering, feel free to address them to me at MTSINTERNATIONAL[at]HOTMAIL.COM.  Thanks All for you comments and interest.  It's been fun.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The place looks absolutely fantastic Khun Sea and what a difference a little grass and some plants make. I hope that you will both be very happy living there, for a long, long time.


Thanks Khun Loom for your kind words and support through the project.  And right back at you about your lovely place as well.  We shall have to try and make a rendezvous some time down the road.

----------


## jizzybloke

> hope that you will both be very happy living there, for a long, long time.


Same from me mate!

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by Loombucket
> 
>  hope that you will both be very happy living there, for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> Same from me mate!


Thanks Tons Khun Jizzy.  We will try and abide by your wishes.  Ciao!

----------


## HINO

The pool looks inviting. I think the wife and I will have to go take a plunge.

How much water left the pool on that cannon ball you did?

I know some of the struggles that were made but mostly it went pretty smooth and as you say Khun & Co. did a great job for you.

The place will keep you happy for a long time.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> The pool looks inviting. I think the wife and I will have to go take a plunge.
> 
> How much water left the pool on the pool with the cannon ball you did?
> 
> I know some of the struggles that were made but mostly it went pretty smooth and as you say Khun & Co. did a great job for you.
> 
> The place will keep you happy for a long time.


Thanks Mr & Mrs Hino.  Trials and tribulations of building a home & pool  were certainly recognized.  Yea, the cannon ball...  well someone had do be the first...  ciao!

----------


## Nawty

congrats.....pool looks good.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> congrats.....pool looks good.


Thanks Khun Nawty.  and it is a real pleasure beng able to enjoy it now.

----------


## SEA Traveler

23 December 2008

    I've got a U.S. house full of particially wrapped and packed stuff I'll be bringing to Thai in a few weeks/months.  International Freight Forwarding company contracted to haul my stuff over in a 20' container.  I'll attempt to someday after the holidays when I get some movement on this effort to post the particulars.  Ciao for now.

----------


## Loy Toy

Really wonderful Khun Sea and thanks so much for the time and effort you have put in and to share the build with us here on TD.

Glad to see you got your pool sorted out and it really does look beautiful.

Hope to come down and see you soon!

Again job well done and congratulations to you and Mrs Sea.  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Hope to come down and see you soon!


Thanks for the kind words Khun LT.  The move is inevibtable as 3 Jan is the retirement date...  Organization is bringing me back as a contractor consultant for between 30-90 days in the U.S. which means the house warming party will be held in abeyance pending my (our) arrival and the arrival of the hold baggage/household goods.  In good time though.  I'll provide the advisement when the keg is tapped.  Good news is that after the initial 30-90 days of the contract consultant honeymoon thing, I'll be able to conduct the international equip delivery operations while being home based in Thai.  Hooooa!  Turning the page.  A new Chapter and adventure.

----------


## SEA Traveler

10 Mar 09

OK!  Back in the mix again.  The 90 day contract thing after retirement is almot upon the wife and I.  Managed to get called upon for 2 equipment delivery trips to Eurpoe.  Poland and Romania specifically so a slight more delay to actually moving into the house but it will be in April...  House hold good that will fit into a 20 foot container are wrapped and ready to be loaded.  Lots of books, Bar-B-Q grill, quality bedroom furniture, and all those things that I have accumulated from travels else where around the world.  Things will hopefully be a lot more simple when making this permenant move to Thailand but somehow I feel that may not be the case.  In any event, wanted to get back into the mix of things.  Oh yea, I've had a caretaker for the house and I've had more than just a few people hanging out at the house to make sure it was properly taken care of, family for the most part.  Some just stopping by for a swim ocassionally but that is what I have the house for because without family and friends, where are we????  Ciao to all.  Later.

----------


## SEA Traveler

18 Mar 2009

Word from the shipping company indicated household good arrival will be 18 May 2009.  Something to look forward to.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Arrived about 2 weeks ago from America back to the new Thai house after being away for 6 months.  Things generally in like new condition.  Grass needed a little watering, there was a little cleaning up of bird and gecko, removal of some residual cement left on the roof that was restricting water flow off the roof, and the cosmetic repair of some minor cracks on the property wall rendering.  The pool is functioning properly and when it isn't raining it is being enjoyed tremendously.  Contact with the Thai agent for delivery of container with household goods is still scheduled for the end of the month so we are looking forward to that date.  Further update reporting with pics to be provided after completion of the move in of household goods and furniture.  Ciao for now.

----------


## sunsetter

ello mate,hope you and family are well, hope all goes well, cant wait for the pics and update

----------


## HINO

Glad you made it and now life begins. The first thing out of the container is the BBQ?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Glad you made it and now life begins. The first thing out of the container is the BBQ?


 
can't recall where in the container the Bar B Q Grills were placed but surely they will be one of the first to be unpacked and put to use.  Looking forward to grilling some good old fashion grilling USA style.... and often also.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> 18 Mar 2009
> 
> Word from the shipping company indicated household good arrival will be 18 May 2009. Something to look forward to.


Ammended container arrival date is now some unknown time period in June.  Container got hung up in Germany and apparently everyone forgot it was there because it was left in Germany for about 20 days.  I'm told the container left Germany on 20 May and will arrive in Singapore with onward movement to Thailand.  Thai agent is attempting to nail down the date when container will arrive and subsequent delivery to the house but nothing firm yet.  In the time being we are finishing up the landscaping.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Upon return back to the new house after being away for about 6 months, we had some landscaping voids that required immediate attention.  So, we made the acquiring of some foliage and ground cover our number 1 priority.

Spouse and I both like the looks of the cocktail palm trees so we got some of those for around the interior perimeter.  A few dwarf mango trees, a small papaya tree, a banana tree and some sort of Hawaiian flowing bush were added to the grounds.  Additionally, in a large bare area near the pool and rear wall, we decided to split it up between a rock garden and some grass sod.  To top it all off, we placed a sala near the pool as a place to provide some shade and have some afternoon refreshment.   

Following are a few pictures of our accomplishments during the past 2 weeks.  Not sure what might need to be done in the future but for now it is time to sit back and wait for the container and some swimming in the pool while waiting.

----------


## jandajoy

Looking very very nice mate.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks Khun JJ.  I'm posting some sala pictures to follow in a few moments.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Now, any one who thinks getting a Sala from the location purchased to the residence location is an easy task, they have got another thing commin.  1st of all, there are power and phone lines to consider, openings of the gate, having enough labor to maneuver the Sala into position, and most importantly of all, a means of transportation that can haul the sala.  

Now this isnt any old Sala Im told.  Yes, it is a new Sala but the wood is more than 100 years old.  The 4 corner pillars came from the main support pillars of an old traditional Thai house.  The benches and roof all came from other parts (wall panels, shutters, etc) of the same house.  Parts are teak and other parts are some sort of other wood, Im not sure at this time exactly what.  There are some nails used here and there but there are also some wood stakes used as nails and some large screws holding this sala together.  It is one heavy piece. 

The following few pictures show the movement and placement of the sala into position at the residence.  I am happy to report that there were no physical injuries, no broken lamps on the perimeter wall, no sala pieces broken, and no damage at all for that matter.  There were some phone lines knocked down off the pole but they were quickly tied back into position by a Thai guy who climbed the pole like a monkey and did the one handed tie back of the wires.  No harm no foal.   Anyway, here are the pictures.









That's me in the above picture... far left in yellow tank top T shirt.  Had to make sure the job was done right the first time...

----------


## jandajoy

will you put any shade over the pool mate?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> will you put any shade over the pool mate?


Good question but I made a conscious decision about that and "Mi Chi" about the shade over the pool.  The pool was meant to have sun into the early evening and I'd hate to have any shade trees blocking the warmth of the sun during the day.  Besides, shade trees around the pool yield unwanted leaves into the water.  There is enough shade under the patio as well as what the sala provide so, no additional shade for the water area of the pool.

----------


## Loombucket

Just caught up with this. Lovely sala mate, we saw similar things for sale in Khorat. Just a bit too small and far too expensive. Garden is looking a treat. Well done

----------


## Fuzzy Bob

Very, very nice place.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Just caught up with this. Lovely sala mate, we saw similar things for sale in Khorat. Just a bit too small and far too expensive. Garden is looking a treat. Well done


Khun Loom,  there are many places building and selling "salas" and there was a lot of looking around for me before the purchase was made.  As for the size and cost of the "salas" up in Khorat, I'm sure they have some larger and less expensive ones that are available at a different maker/shop/road side location than what you might have stopped at and talked to.  It is like anything else, your time will come.  I figured I got a good price for the size we needed for the particular location we wnat to place it at.  I'm sure you will find yours as well.  Ciao.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Very, very nice place.


Thanks Fuzzy Bob.  Much appreciated.  It wasn't accomplished without a lot of ups and downs though.  Ciao!

----------


## BKKBILL

Sawatdee Khrab Khun Sea T, Just finished reading your build story and I must say you have done an outstanding job. Hope all goes well with the final move-in.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Thanks BKKBILL.  Stand by for the update with pics of the move in.  I writting and posting pics of that event now.  Ciao!

----------


## SEA Traveler

After almost 3 months from the date of packing and loading into the container from my US residence on the East coast in the States, the container arrived at my Thai residence in Ban Chang, Thailand.  It was with some consternation on my part when I scouted the route that the truck would be taking into the soi to reach my residence and noticed the somewhat low hanging electrical and telephone wires.  I took some measurements from the road surface to the height of the wires and converted them into cm.  The distance was approximately 420 cm.  Hummmm.  So I advised the Thai agent that the driver of the truck carrying the container would need to be cautious when entering the soi and I requested him to also provide me with the height of the container on the truck.  The response back was 435 cm or something close to that.  The Thai moving agent indicated that they could place the container on a truck that when the container was on it would only reach a height of 380 cm or so.  That was the best option and that is what we decided on.
At 0800 on the scheduled day last week, the truck with the container arrived ahead of the scheduled 0830 time and passed into the soi without any difficulty.  Upon examination of the container, all looked well.  OK, good start. 


At 0830, the Thai moving agent arrived and we discussed the final payment due.  I paid the balance of the move due and it was the exact balance as the Stateside agent indicated it should be.  I paid the additional port fees that were about 4500 baht and a customs charge of 340 baht or something like that.  I asked the Thai agent what this was about and he indicated that the Thai customs officials indicated that the used bicycle was not considered to be a customs free personal item that the spouse was entitled to ship customs free.  I was not about to question that small charge since I often heard of others paying considerable customs taxes or 10,000 baht to make the customs inspection just go away.  I considered this small fee insignificant and was pleased to get away with that.
At 0830, the labor to move the contents of the container arrived.  The container was opened and much to my satisfaction, there was no evidence that the container had been anything other than opened.  Nothing had been moved as the bed mattress and box springs were still at the entrance of the container doors and the tie downs had not been unlashed.  Additionally, the double plastic wrap of the mattresses and box springs had no rips in them and there was no mildew.  Fantastic.

The contents of the container were completely unloaded and the inventory of the boxes against the manifest was conducted.  Everything present and accounted for. 

Those items requiring assembly such as bed, patio furniture, Bar-B-Q, book shelves, china cabinet, TV stand, coffee table, etc were place aside and all other boxes were taken either into the kitchen, the office, or the 2nd guest room as we directed them to based on contents.  As we decided to do the unpacking ourselves this seemed like the best option.  The larger pieces of furniture were placed in the location that we wanted them.  Assembly of those items requiring to be put together was started and that took considerable time as there was a bunch of stuff to be assembled. 
At 1700, they had completed the assembly, clean up of of boxes and packing materials, and were ready to go.  Great, no damage to any of the shipped.  Now the real work was to begin.  Unpacking the contents of the 60 or so some odd boxes with books, kitchen stuff, cloths, personal items collected from our world travels and all the other stuff that people lug around with them selves.  Believe me, we did a big purge of stuff prior to leaving the US and we kept a lot of things at our residence that we kept there.  After about 4 days of unpacking and putting things away, about al we have left to do is hang a few pictures on the wall.  We have identified the locations where we are going to put most of the pictures but just need to find a way to accomplish this effort in a way that we find acceptable.  At first thought, drilling a hole, putting a plug into the drilled hole and then a screw into the plug to hold the picture just does not seem like the way I want to approach this endeavor.  Not as the 1st option anyway.  Some of the pictures we will be hanging have a nice brass hanger attached to the top of the picture frame and to hang that on a screw where the screw can be readily seen just does not sit well with me.  For those pictures with a chain or string that hangs on the back that goes from one side are ok for placement on the screw.  Anyway, I on the hunt for a viable solution.
In the time being, here are some pictures or the results of the move effort and the placement of the furniture into the new house.  All in all, a good move and now it will be time to enjoy the simple life.  The good life.  And as so many back home accuse me of doing, LIVING THE DREAM.  Hey Tee Lak, can you bring me another pitcher of Margaritas?  Thanks. 

Above: entrance looking into living area (kitchen, dining, living room).


Above:  looking into dining room and living room.


Above: living room and entrance.


Above: Dining room and Kitchen.


Above: Guest Room #1.

----------


## SEA Traveler

I'll have to figure out how to reduce the size of the pics.  My appologies.  HEre are the remaining pics.



ABOVE:  The Workshop.



Above:  The Workshop take 2.



Above:  The Office.



Above:  The Office take 2.

----------


## patsycat

Lovely!!

----------


## Loy Toy

Absolutely wonderful ST and you have not only created a nice house but finished it off as a warm and inviting home.

You must be congratulated and have a green from the Loy Toys!

When is the house warming party then?   :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Lovely!!


Thanks PC.  Much appreciated.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Absolutely wonderful ST and you have not only created a nice house but finished it off as a warm and inviting home.
> 
> You must be congratulated and have a green from the Loy Toys!
> 
> When is the house warming party then?


Yes Khun LT, a home is where your loved ones are and mine has followed me around the world so now it is time to provide her with the opportunity to refamilarize herself with the home land.  It also doesn't hurt have a few of the material things that one cherishes to make one feel comfortable.  Thanks for the compliment.

House warming party date has not been set but will advise accordingly.

----------


## a. boozer

> House warming party date has not been set but will advise accordingly.


Hope that I am 'back on the beer' by then!!!!


Congratulations and Celebrations!

----------


## Panthip

Congratulation Khun Seatraveller. Your place really looks wonderful. I must say that I envy you the possibility to stay and live in LOS when you are still a relative young bloke:-)
I still have to struggle through a few more years of Nordic weather and gales before I can follow suit.

By the way if you don't' use Photoshop or similar programs you can always get yourself an account at Photobucket for free. Load up your images there and reduze them before posting at the web.

Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket

----------


## johpam

Looking very good and well done

----------


## SEA Traveler

A little over 1 year since the house was completed and it's still standing.  I've replaced a few tiles in the driveway that cracked, patched a few small exterior areas of the wall rendering that got scraped, and performed the rountine maintenance but no negative issues to report.  I'm content with the build and keep on truckin.  Ciao!

----------


## swedmark

I just read the hole thread, and I must say you did a fantastic job, and ended up with a beautyful house.

Congratulations

----------


## SEA Traveler

> I just read the hole thread, and I must say you did a fantastic job, and ended up with a beautyful house.
> 
> Congratulations


Complementary comments are appreciated "swedmark".  And welcome to the forum.  We are enjoying our semi-retirement, our home, and the simple life we are now leading.  Still plenty of things to do around the house and planned small projects to make continual improvements.  Most recently, I've almost completed the picture hanging of various pictures of our travels around the globe, applied "Berger" wood protectorant on the sala, painted two pine wood pool chair with enamal paint, replaced a few driveway tiles, and repaired several small impediments on the exterior wall rendering.  Oh yea, the simple life.  Possibly I should add a few more pics of the various projects completed and in the works.  

OK, thanks again for the kind words and look forward to your contributions to the forum.  Ciao!

----------


## Loy Toy

Sea Traveller, and his lovely wife invited my wife and I for a barbeque/ long happy hour session last night and I must say his property is every bit as nice as how it is presented on this great informative thread.

I was particularly impressed with the finishing, general layout including the entertainment area and pool and particularly the salt water chlorinator set-up.

With regard to the hospitality afforded us I have never seen so much food including 5 different types of Som Tam (which my wife appreciated) and the company (other guests) all seemed to be lovely people (including a.boozer) who seemed to have recovered from his problems with alcohol consumption.  :Smile: 

Again, thank you S.T and wife for your kind hospitality!   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Oh I also forgot to mention it was nice to meet another 4 members of Teakdoor!  :Smile:

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Sea Traveller, and his lovely wife invited my wife and I for a barbeque/ long happy hour session last night and I must say his property is every bit as nice as how it is presented on this great informative thread.
> 
> I was particularly impressed with the finishing, general layout including the entertainment area and pool and particularly the salt water chlorinator set-up.
> 
> With regard to the hospitality afforded us I have never seen so much food including 5 different types of Som Tam (which my wife appreciated) and the company (other guests) all seemed to be lovely people (including a.boozer) who seemed to have recovered from his problems with alcohol consumption. 
> 
> Again, thank you S.T and wife for your kind hospitality!


Great to finally meet you and spouse as well Loy Toy.  Wifey and I appreciate your kind comments regarding the house and the long overdue get together.  It was out pleasure and just enjoyed the fact that our friends all had a good time.  We will be doing it again sometime soon I'm sure.  Ciao for now my friend!  I'm still playing host to my visiting friends from the States so will get with you in a day or so to catch up.

----------


## HermantheGerman

When I started to read this thread I had my doubts and thought "Oh Oh, I hope all goes wel
l !"

Nice to see that you are LIVING THE DREAM (two thumbs up)

Good Luck !

----------


## Loy Toy

^ A perfect example of a well laid out plan coming too life and the property is a credit to both ST and his lovely wife.

Would render the sceptics like Smeg with a huge foot in his mouth.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> When I started to read this thread I had my doubts and thought "Oh Oh, I hope all goes wel
> l !"
> 
> Nice to see that you are LIVING THE DREAM (two thumbs up)
> 
> Good Luck !


Development of a good working relationship with the contractor, establishing a realistic time line, and good sound upfront planning all assisted with limiting the risk and bringing to furition this successaful project.  That isn't to say that even with these elements things could not go wrong because Murphy is always just around the corner.....  Yes, we are living the dream and enjoying at this point in our lives.  Thanks for the complementary comments Herman the German.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> ^ A perfect example of a well laid out plan coming too life and the property is a credit to both ST and his lovely wife.
> 
> Would render the sceptics like Smeg with a huge foot in his mouth.


Thanks LT!  With this experience under the belt, I'm considering taking on another project.  Still need to think the concepts and finances through.

----------


## Stinky

> Still need to think the concepts and finances through.


Today is the first time I've looked through your thread and I must say it's a cracking home that you have built yourself S T. 
You must be very proud to have built such a good looking place for you and your missus.
It looks bloody wonderful, well done  :Smile:

----------


## a. boozer

> Sea Traveller, and his lovely wife invited my wife and I for a barbeque/ long happy hour session last night and I must say his property is every bit as nice as how it is presented on this great informative thread.
> 
> I was particularly impressed with the finishing, general layout including the entertainment area and pool and particularly the salt water chlorinator set-up.
> 
> With regard to the hospitality afforded us I have never seen so much food including 5 different types of Som Tam (which my wife appreciated) and the company (other guests) all seemed to be lovely people . 
> 
> Again, thank you S.T and wife for your kind hospitality!


Yes, it was a most pleasant evening at SEA Travellers home, and indeed good to meet some other members of TD (I hope that contacts made won't be lost). Many thanks SEA Traveller and wife.
Sad to note though, that on returning home after such an enjoyable time, that one of the guests had been burgled. I won't mention this TD members name, but he has the sympathy of my wife and self!

----------


## Loy Toy

> Sad to note though, that on returning home after such an enjoyable time, that one of the guests had been burgled. I won't mention this TD members name, but he has the sympathy of my wife and self!


I am so sorry to hear of this mate and please pass on my best thoughts to him.

That's the problem when you live in such a small secluded estate and that is that everyone knows where you are at any given time and thats when these bastards strike (when they know exactly where you are).

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> 
>  Still need to think the concepts and finances through.
> 
> 
> Today is the first time I've looked through your thread and I must say it's a cracking home that you have built yourself S T. 
> You must be very proud to have built such a good looking place for you and your missus.
> It looks bloody wonderful, well done


Complementary comments appreciated Sdigit.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by a. boozer
> 
> Sad to note though, that on returning home after such an enjoyable time, that one of the guests had been burgled. I won't mention this TD members name, but he has the sympathy of my wife and self!
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of this mate and please pass on my best thoughts to him.
> 
> That's the problem when you live in such a small secluded estate and that is that everyone knows where you are at any given time and thats when these bastards strike (when they know exactly where you are).


yes and unfortunately true but in this case small and seclusion was not the case.  the risks are high and often in the case of when guards are depended on to do their job, they are either a part of the problem.  best not to have valuables left behind.

----------


## Norton

Have watched the thread from the beginning.  You have accomplished exactly what you set out to do as explained in the OP. Having the vision and more importantly the plan and attention to detail you and your wife clearly exercised to build your "perfect" retirement place has resulted in a fantastic house.

Brilliant thread, great result.  Kudos to you and a big well done to your wife.  I know you needed her strong support to pull it off.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Have watched the thread from the beginning. You have accomplished exactly what you set out to do as explained in the OP. Having the vision and more importantly the plan and attention to detail you and your wife clearly exercised to build your "perfect" retirement place has resulted in a fantastic house.
> 
> Brilliant thread, great result. Kudos to you and a big well done to your wife. I know you needed her strong support to pull it off.


much appreciated Norton.  Sounds like a guy who has "been there and done that".

----------


## Norton

> Sounds like a guy who has "been there and done that".


Phuket, Chaam and Roiet.  Still have a lot to learn though.

----------


## a. boozer

> Phuket, Chaam and Roiet.  Still have a lot to learn though.



Norton, Not you alone, we all learn something everyday, I would suggest particularly, none more, than those of us that choose to live in LOS!

_The day that we stop learning is the day that we die!_

----------


## HINO

Just throw in my two baht here to say kudos to ST as well. Great BBQ and Happy Hour. Nice folks to talk with as well.

You're place is a plan come true. Well done.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Just throw in my two baht here to say kudos to ST as well. Great BBQ and Happy Hour. Nice folks to talk with as well.
> 
> You're place is a plan come true. Well done.


much appreciated Hino my friend!  when did you say the cristening at the Hino Ranch was going to be???  anyway, there were plenty of helpful watchful eyes on this project.  thanks.

----------


## siam

Sawasdee Krap,
have just finished flipping through your thread; lots of reading !
Congratulation, am certain that you both are happy and very much enjoy in your "Home Sweet Home"
Very nice job you have done, and thank you for taking time to share with others,
Enjoy your life,
Siam

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Sawasdee Krap,
> have just finished flipping through your thread; lots of reading !
> Congratulation, am certain that you both are happy and very much enjoy in your "Home Sweet Home"
> Very nice job you have done, and thank you for taking time to share with others,
> Enjoy your life,
> Siam


thanks siam.  much appreciated.  back at you.

new to the forum I see... have we met?

----------


## siam

> Originally Posted by siam
> 
> 
> Sawasdee Krap,
> have just finished flipping through your thread; lots of reading !
> Congratulation, am certain that you both are happy and very much enjoy in your "Home Sweet Home"
> Very nice job you have done, and thank you for taking time to share with others,
> Enjoy your life,
> Siam
> ...


Oh no, I don't think we have ever met, yes I am new to forum, in fact I am new to all this virtual world! So, you have adopt our country as home now, wecome.
Siam

----------


## siam

sorry, I means WELCOME

----------


## nigelandjan

Fantastic ST  we shall be going through with all this soon , allthough on a much smaller scale , I love to go through these posts and learn as much before we take the plunge.
            Can I ask one thing ? looking at your kitchen ( and I have built and installed 6 myself )  do you and your wife have lumps out your foreheads now after cooking at that hob ??  Even making allowances for the Thais lack of height I guess even a Thai would have to limbo under that cooker hood ,,, that is so dangerous at that height , IMHO  in reallity the hood should have been at least 2 feet higher .
         Anyway enjoy your palace ,,,,,,,, if I can ever get the hang of this picture posting thingy I am sure everyone,s gonna have a larf at my cock ups and tears along the way ,cheers

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Can I ask one thing ? looking at your kitchen ( and I have built and installed 6 myself ) do you and your wife have lumps out your foreheads now after cooking at that hob ?? Even making allowances for the Thais lack of height I guess even a Thai would have to limbo under that cooker hood ,,, that is so dangerous at that height , IMHO in reallity the hood should have been at least 2 feet higher .


 
555      :smiley laughing:   .

No bumps on the forehead.  the exhaust fan hood is actually about to get them from the stove exhaust hood would 4" or 10mm in from the outer edge of the counter top.  I've done plenty of stove top cooking and not once hit my head on the exhaust fan hood.  to do so, I'h almost have to make a conscious effort to do so.  I actually went to the stove and stood in front of it and really would have found it difficult to hit my forehead on the exhaust, unless that is I wanted to get my face in the frying pan and then, and only then would have had to make a conscious effort to avoid the exhaust fan hood.  otherwise, no worries.  appreciate your concern though.

one thing I would have done differently though is to have lowered the shelving above the counter tops.  the counter tops are 35" or about 90mm  from the floor and the bottom of the shelves are abot 26" or 66mm above the counter top.  that makes it a little high for the average Thai woman.  We manage though so no worries.

----------


## nigelandjan

> are 35" or about 90mm from the floor and the bottom of the shelves are abot 26" or 66mm above the counter top.


      Well pics can be a bit decieving mate ,, looking from where I am the hood looks about eye height ,, anyway glad its all worked out for you.
          The only reason I spotted it was because when I got divorced I moved into a rented bungalow for a while and yes the cooker hood was level with the base of the top units ,, resulting in me keeping a box of plasters in the ajacent cupboards ,, where we live now I have fitted a new kitchen in here and have a glass / stainless hood over the hob , think I tried it 3 times before I actually fixed it to the wall to make sure 100% I wasnt gonna clatter into the bloody thing , allthough I still aproach with some intrepidation . all the best mate

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Originally Posted by SEA Traveler
> 
> are 35" or about 90mm from the floor and the bottom of the shelves are abot 26" or 66mm above the counter top.
> 
> 
> Well pics can be a bit decieving mate ,, looking from where I am the hood looks about eye height ,, anyway glad its all worked out for you.
> The only reason I spotted it was because when I got divorced I moved into a rented bungalow for a while and yes the cooker hood was level with the base of the top units ,, resulting in me keeping a box of plasters in the ajacent cupboards ,, where we live now I have fitted a new kitchen in here and have a glass / stainless hood over the hob , think I tried it 3 times before I actually fixed it to the wall to make sure 100% I wasnt gonna clatter into the bloody thing , allthough I still aproach with some intrepidation . all the best mate


don't get me wrong nigelandjan, the bottom of the hood is actually eye level but because it set back from the edge of the counter top slightly, little chance for anyone other than a clutz to bang their forehead.  OK, I might have done it once.  Call me a clutz.

----------


## nigelandjan

> I might have done it once.


Aha !!!!!  the old guilt trip 555 

And no I wont call you anything but sir if i ever have the privelage of meeting you ( only because your a lot bigger and stronger than me , oh and Im a bit of a creep )

 Also if I do meet you at your home one day I will cook you a fine massaman gai and show you how many times I can headbutt it without even trying .

             Happy cooking   ( can I bring me hard hat ? )

----------


## SEA Traveler

chicken is fine but I prefer doing my own cooking thanks.  and I also prefer "moo" or "plha" on the Bar BQ grill rather then gai but a well prepared meal is what counts.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Greetings!  It has been a while since I’ve posted any updates to the going ons here at the Villa and figured it might be appropriate to do so.  I’ll update this thread as the occasion calls for it with visits from the various critters, Bar BQ outings, plants planted and flowering, home DIY projects etc.

Here is what I have for you today:

Sunset at the Villa.




The Villa from the 2nd floor of the house across the soi. 







The Villa grounds as they are today.



Enjoying the down time in the pool.




A new banana pod that will soon be yielding bananas.




A few bananas that are not yet ripe although some have already been cut off.



Some ripening papaya. 


Seems like I always have some “jackfruit” on my tree.




The Villa.

----------


## Loy Toy

Looks like you have a very fertile piece of land there mate.  :Smile: 

Have you been practicing your chipping lately?

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here are some of the critters I had around the Villa recently.  I’d consider all of these critters common place for almost any area here in Thai.  I was swimming in the pool yesterday and saw what I thought was a leaf in the water but upon closer examination, determined that I needed to get these 2 critters out before continuing with my swim.















Found this guy hanging around one morning as I was going out to the patio.  I believe they call it a Ginglin.





The few black scorpions we see are here seasonally in that it seems they are around for about a week one time a year.

----------


## SEA Traveler

We call these little guys “praying mantis” back home.







Here is what I think is a green tree snake.  He was fooling around in the jasmine bushes.

----------


## SEA Traveler

And some snails every now and then usually seen during the rainy season just after the rain.





and the occasional frog or toad.

----------


## SEA Traveler

> Looks like you have a very fertile piece of land there mate. 
> 
> Have you been practicing your chipping lately?


You have that right LT.  But that is the nature of the beast over here.  Always some sort of shrubbery or tree or bush to be moved, trimmed, harvested or otherwise have maintenance provided to it.  Cheers Mate.

----------


## nigelandjan

What a wonderfull pad you have there ST ,  a credit to your forward vision of what you set out to achieve. 

              It is something very dear to my heart I hope to be able to join in with you sometime in the not too distant future ,, allthough my budget will ( barring a lottery win ) only allow a smaller version of what you have .  I to love to be able to grow fruit and veg and looking at your fruit trees makes you realise the different varieties that come with the climate , that we can only dream about over here. I bought a green pappaya for Jan to make a somtum with a few weeks back now and it was the equivalent of about 14$ US !  but it was worth it to see her little brown eyes light up as she exclaimed saaaaaaaaaap!

           Last night we went right back through this thread ,, and enjoyed every min of it ,, it,s an evening,s entertainment ,,, I really like your 2.2 metre high wall , my thoughts the same , keep out what you dont want in and keep your own privacy inside.

           I notice you used some kind of mould inhibitor ,, has that done the trick over the years ?  I know it seems to be on most of the city buildings I spose because of the high humidity in the air .

        Tonight I,m taking Jan out for a meal , nothing fancy just some good basic well cooked food , there will be little change out of 50$ US so spare a thought as you pay a few baht for your fresh sea bass at your local restatraunt  :Smile:   enjoy

----------


## SEA Traveler

N&J,   Thanks for the kind words   I won't try and claim to be an expert on construction here in Thai, I only know what I know and have experienced through others knowledge.  As for the mold.  In short, yes, the use of a mold retardant with the primer paint is of some value in my opinion but just as important is to make sure that the moisture has escaped from the curing concrete/cement.  In other words, making sure that the cement and cement rendering has had sufficient time to cure and dry out prior to priming and painting.  

i have found out that the weather conditions here in Thailand are very harsh on the construction materials so the upkeep is somewhat of a constant issue.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Here is a photo of the snake I saw in my sala while swimming in the pool at Villa SEA Traveler/MTSINTERNATIONAL.  I gathered up some local indians to help me capture and dispose of the critter.  He is no longer on the grounds.  I sort of think the snake I captured today was the accomplice of the one you see here in the picture that got away but that I captured today.  Photos of that are in another thread.





Anyway, here are a few pleasant photos taken today of a dragon fly on one of the Hawaian plants near the pool.

----------


## sunsetter

great update, your looking well mate, lost a few kilos?

----------


## SEA Traveler

> great update, your looking well mate, lost a few kilos?


following your well advised lead Mate.

----------


## SEA Traveler

would a kind mod kindly delete post #490 as it has no relation in any way to the thread and disrupts the otherwise constructive continuity of the thread.   :Smile:

----------


## johnnybegood49

SEA Traveler, I want to thank you for posting this thread on your adventures in constructing your home there in the Ban Chang, Rayong area.  Your home and grounds are beautiful and you are to be congratulated in finding a competent builder and Project Manager to oversee the construction when you were not there to personally supervise.  I know that it had to help your stress level knowing you were able to be in constant email contact and have progress pictures sent on a regular basis.  

I am just recently retired and will be moving to Thailand sometime this year.  I will start out in or around Pattaya and do some recce's to see what is around that area you are living in.  I am single, so who know where I will eventually end up, but from what I have read and seen about Ban Chang and Rayong, I could be very happy there.  

Anyhow, I wish you all the best and thanks once again for the time and effort to post your adventure.

JBG49

----------


## SEA Traveler

> SEA Traveler, I want to thank you for posting this thread on your adventures in constructing your home there in the Ban Chang, Rayong area.  Your home and grounds are beautiful and you are to be congratulated in finding a competent builder and Project Manager to oversee the construction when you were not there to personally supervise.  I know that it had to help your stress level knowing you were able to be in constant email contact and have progress pictures sent on a regular basis.  
> 
> I am just recently retired and will be moving to Thailand sometime this year.  I will start out in or around Pattaya and do some recce's to see what is around that area you are living in.  I am single, so who know where I will eventually end up, but from what I have read and seen about Ban Chang and Rayong, I could be very happy there.  
> 
> Anyhow, I wish you all the best and thanks once again for the time and effort to post your adventure.
> 
> JBG49


Thanks JBG49 for the kind complements.  If you are interested in seeing some of the scenery and around Ban Chang, you might want to check out some of the other threads I have started that are here on this forum.

As for your moving to Thailand, good luck, don't burn any bridges, check out the various locals before settling in and making a commitment, and make the most of what this country has to offer.  Enjoy!

You can PM me if you have any specific questions about Ban Chang...

----------


## laxire

Appreciate the kind complements Khun Loom. Actually Khun Loom, the costs for the front gate that you see in this picture were consolidated with an electric motor with 2 remote controls to open and close the gate, a pedestrian gate as shown below, approximately 40 meters of iron/steel grating (tấm sàn grating) at the top of the wall and the installation of all mentioned. Check your PMs.

----------

